# Do you feel the USA is better now than it was 22 years ago?



## Dakitten (Jun 25, 2022)

Just curious on how this site gauges progress and decline in the USA given the political turmoil of late.


----------



## CMDreamer (Jun 25, 2022)

The self-called "greatest country in the world", can't overcome weapon related home violent affairs but they keep trying to become "the police of the world", while they sell weapons for feeding most conflicts all around the globe.

And now everyone can carry guns on public places, speaking of congruence...

So yes, they're even worse than the last week, let's not talk about years ago, there's no way to compare it.


----------



## linuxares (Jun 25, 2022)

Sadly I feel the world really went to shit after 9th of September 2001.


----------



## XDel (Jun 25, 2022)

No all the kids of the kids grew up and are now having kids.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jun 25, 2022)

CMDreamer said:


> The self-called "greatest country in the world", can't overcome weapon related home violent affairs but they keep trying to become "the police of the world", while they sell weapons for feeding most conflicts all around the globe.
> 
> And now everyone can carry guns on public places, speaking of congruence...
> 
> So yes, they're even worse than the last week, let's not talk about years ago, there's no way to compare it.


We don't want to be the police of the world. It's a drain on our resources and what other countries do is none of our business.

Are there no domestic violence cases in your country? If not, that is amazing. You must live in a utopia.

Last week was great. The Constitution was upheld and some power was relinquished from the federal government back to the states.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 25, 2022)

I normally go over there once every 5 or so years to stay for several months and have done since the 90s which in some ways I think gives me a unique perspective compared to gradual change being too little to notice. There has been a lot of change, some good, some bad, some things coming to a head* and other things also doing things. I would say it has lost a lot of its fearlessness (between the TSA and somewhat authoritarian response to kung flu... oh dear) which is bad. Politics is meh -- people always going to be upset but I am not seeing much to be upset about. The imaginary epidemics of racism and police violence is amusing to watch play out, though sadly it does seem to be informing some decisions in all sorts of odd ways.

*wages have not kept up with real inflation, house prices/supply has dropped like a stone, education is expensive and seemingly pointless for a lot of people for the cost it runs, manufacturing has left and there are only so many trades** where not everybody is suited to office type stuff.

**granted the trades are having a bit of a lack of people problem.

I would not take a time machine back but that is because I like modern medicine.



XDel said:


> No all the kids of the kids grew up and are now having kids.


Are they though? There is a bit of a looming population crisis (and retirement probably before then) because nobody is squirting out kids. The amount of sexless males ( https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...icans-not-having-sex-has-reached-record-high/ ) and women over 30 without kids (while not impossible to have kids after 30... it is not the odds the want to play there) never mind the 2.whatever to effect population replacement.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 25, 2022)

SCOTUS disregarded the will of the people and chose the winner of the 2000 election, then we had a bunch of rights stripped away after the preventable 9/11 terror attacks.  In hindsight we all should've realized this country was going down the shitter back then.  OTOH, conservatives were at least finally willing to admit when GWB screwed the pooch toward the end of his second term, whereas they'd let their cult leader Trump drive this country straight off a cliff without so much as a questioning glance.  So yeah, mixed bag.


----------



## Elodain (Jun 25, 2022)

It's worse. But then again, so is the entire world as we know it, I would imagine.

Humanity in general has aged like milk probably.


----------



## XDel (Jun 26, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> I normally go over there once every 5 or so years to stay for several months and have done since the 90s which in some ways I think gives me a unique perspective compared to gradual change being too little to notice. There has been a lot of change, some good, some bad, some things coming to a head* and other things also doing things. I would say it has lost a lot of its fearlessness (between the TSA and somewhat authoritarian response to kung flu... oh dear) which is bad. Politics is meh -- people always going to be upset but I am not seeing much to be upset about. The imaginary epidemics of racism and police violence is amusing to watch play out, though sadly it does seem to be informing some decisions in all sorts of odd ways.
> 
> *wages have not kept up with real inflation, house prices/supply has dropped like a stone, education is expensive and seemingly pointless for a lot of people for the cost it runs, manufacturing has left and there are only so many trades** where not everybody is suited to office type stuff.
> 
> ...


The math doesn't explain the presence of people all around me. People are still breading


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 26, 2022)

I think people overall got better. Leadership, not so much.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 28, 2022)

Worse in every aspect.


----------



## mrdude (Jun 28, 2022)

It's worse. Too many Woke and PC types have ruined it - free speech is less and less each week. To many soy boys and weird people with blue and pink hair going about. Police not being able to do their jobs properly, The Dems....say no more. Men thinking the are women and vice versa, men taking part in women only sports. People identifying as cats and inanimate objects. The woke - I already said this, but they need mentioned twice.

If I could go back in time and show the cavemen how people today would turn out, they would probably say "f*ck that", and go back to being monkeys.

USA used to be full of hot women, now it's full of weird people.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 29, 2022)

American elites themself signal that the country is hyperporilized to a historical high. So it's looking grim.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 29, 2022)

Why "22 years".


----------



## Creamu (Jun 29, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> Why "22 years".


Might be connected to Sep11, an event that was cynically used to convince the populus to invade iraq. Alot of people see this as the point where it really went down hill.

Yascha Mounk  on american hyperpolarization:
'The authors’ conclusion is startling: No established democracy in recent history has been as deeply polarized as the U.S. “For the United States,” Jennifer McCoy, the lead author of the study and a political-science professor at Georgia State University, told me in an interview, “I am very pessimistic.”

[...]

We urgently need visionary leaders and institutional reforms that can lower the stakes of political competition. Imagining what a depolarization of American politics would look like is not too difficult. The only problem is that America’s political partisans may already hate one another too much to take the steps necessary to avoid catastrophe.'
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/a...crat-republican-partisan-polarization/629925/


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 29, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Might be connected to Sep11


Then it should have been 21 years ago.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 29, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> Then it should have been 21 years ago.


22 years was before sep11 as well.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 29, 2022)

mrdude said:


> It's worse. Too many Woke and PC types have ruined it - free speech is less and less each week. To many soy boys and weird people with blue and pink hair going about. Police not being able to do their jobs properly, The Dems....say no more. Men thinking the are women and vice versa, men taking part in women only sports. People identifying as cats and inanimate objects. The woke - I already said this, but they need mentioned twice.
> 
> If I could go back in time and show the cavemen how people today would turn out, they would probably say "f*ck that", and go back to being monkeys.
> 
> USA used to be full of hot women, now it's full of weird people.


Why has america got so polarised?


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 29, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Why has america got so polarised?


Just look at the way he writes.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 29, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> Just look at the way he writes.


I don't think his/her/their writing has much of an impact on american polarisation, it's cool, don't worry.


----------



## smf (Jun 29, 2022)

Not enough Woke people in the US, the loons seem to think that being nice and respectful to everyone is beneath them.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 29, 2022)

smf said:


> Not enough Woke people in the US, the loons seem to think that being nice and respectful to everyone is beneath them.


Do you mean the loons are the woke or the loons are the not woke?


----------



## smf (Jun 29, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Do you mean the loons are the woke or the loons are the not woke?



I think you know what I meant & which category you are in.

I'm probably not woke enough, but I'm working on it.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 29, 2022)

smf said:


> I think you know what I meant & which category you are in.
> 
> I'm probably not woke enough, but I'm working on it.


I'm not quite sure, but I am going to assume that the loons are the woke who believe that others are beneath them and not worth common decency. It is a valid criticism from what I have observed. There is a strong believe amoung the 'woke' that they have the moral highground and others are just bigoted. This is in my view misguided. They behave like the clerus of the hegemon and dismiss their opposition with their platitudes, which I think is a mistake for a number of reasons.


----------



## mrdude (Jun 29, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Why has america got so polarised?


Too many weirdo's live there and the corrupt politicians and MSM are using the population as pawns. They make up bullshit stories and fake news so you are busy talking about that rather than paying attention to what they are doing.

There's a bunch of strange wierd looking idiots that want to go about telling other people what pro-nouns to call them, I laugh at these types of course and tell them I'll call them by the pronouns if they address me by my adjective/noun title which today is: Supreme Overlord.


----------



## caki883 (Jun 29, 2022)

Best was before July 4, 1776


----------



## Creamu (Jun 29, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Too many weirdo's live there and the corrupt politicians and MSM are using the population as pawns. They make up bullshit stories and fake news so you are busy talking about that rather than paying attention to what they are doing.
> 
> There's a bunch of strange wierd looking idiots that want to go about telling other people what pro-nouns to call them, I laugh at these types of course and tell them I'll call them by the pronouns if they address me by my adjective/noun title which today is: Supreme Overlord.


Okay supreme overlord.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 29, 2022)

Complains about losing free speech while complaining about people's free speech because they are "Woke".


----------



## Creamu (Jun 29, 2022)

KingVamp said:


> Complains about losing free speech while complaining about people's free speech because they are "Woke".


Are you questioning the supreme overlord?


----------



## JaapDaniels (Jun 29, 2022)

First of all it's not just the USA, but all west seem to wanna go this road.
We seem to've lost the true meaning of democracy (the mass creates (law)), for some reason we lost the meaning of mass over those falling...
There are far too many laws based on single incidents, and yeah i agree, those single incidents are still someones nightmare. Still we cripple our own society by grappling the mass for those incidents.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 29, 2022)

caki883 said:


> Best was before July 4, 1776



And After 1941


----------



## Creamu (Jun 29, 2022)

JaapDaniels said:


> First of all it's not just the USA, but all west seem to wanna go this road.
> We seem to've lost the true meaning of democracy (the mass creates (law)), for some reason we lost the meaning of mass over those falling...
> There are far too many laws based on single incidents, and yeah i agree, those single incidents are still someones nightmare. Still we cryple our own society by grappling the mass for those incidents.


Yes it is weird how the whole western world is on the same trajectory, they calling it 'our democracy' and the pursuit to 'heal the world'. Alot of people seem to feel not included.


----------



## mrdude (Jun 29, 2022)

KingVamp said:


> Complains about losing free speech while complaining about people's free speech because they are "Woke".


Woke is the cancer of the western world.


----------



## mrdude (Jun 29, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> -snip-


I'm not from the snowflake gen dude - snowflakes are the millenials and woke gen z. One things for sure, if you snowflake/woke lot don't man up, some other country will take you over and wipe out the woke. One way or the other - you're doomed, you just haven't realised it yet.


----------



## Glyptofane (Jun 29, 2022)

Lol, who is the one asshole that voted "Better"? I guess there is still a possibility that it has to get worse before it gets better?


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 29, 2022)

mrdude said:


> I'm not from the snowflake gen dude - snowflakes are the millenials and woke gen z. One things for sure, if you snowflake/woke lot don't man up, some other country will take you over and wipe out the woke. One way or the other - you're doomed, you just haven't realised it yet.


did you just advocate for a mass homicide?


----------



## Xalusc (Jun 29, 2022)

It was never good to begin with.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 29, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> did you just advocate for a mass homicide?


I guess that's what he meant by free speech.


----------



## mrdude (Jun 29, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> did you just advocate for a mass homicide?


You can read my post how you like and whatever goes on inside your brain is up to you.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 29, 2022)

mrdude said:


> You can read my post how you like and whatever goes on inside your brain is up to you.


Nah, words have a meaning and even someone like you knows.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 29, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> Nah, words have a meaning and even someone like you knows.


I think what he/she/they is trying to say is that a country that is becoming too soft, is easy to wipe clean by a outside force.


----------



## mrdude (Jun 29, 2022)

Creamu said:


> I think what he is trying to say is that a country that is becoming too soft, is easy to whipe clean by a outside force.



You're on the money dude.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 29, 2022)

Creamu said:


> I think what he/she/they is trying to say is that a country that is becoming too soft, is easy to wipe clean by a outside force.



No, it's not what he said at all.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 29, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> No, it's not what he said at all.


That may be, but I think that is what he meant to say.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 29, 2022)

Creamu said:


> That may be, but I think that is what he meant to say.


Well you had to bail him out so...


----------



## Creamu (Jun 29, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> Well you had to bail him out so...


It is a good point. The chinese would have far less trouble overtaking a country of people that are all estrogen dominant.


----------



## mrdude (Jun 29, 2022)

Creamu said:


> That may be, but I think that is what he meant to say.


You were correct.


----------



## mrdude (Jun 29, 2022)

Here's a good video from a GenZ and how the left has been manipulating you - luckily she has seen the light.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 29, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Here's a good video from a GenZ and how the left has been manipulating you - luckily she has seen the light.



Interesting, if that is representative of school in the USA today, then it seems to be more concered about establishing a social hierarchy than teaching anything of substance. That is an indicator that the country is becoming seriously estrogen dominant.


----------



## SonowRaevius (Jun 29, 2022)

At some point it seemed like we might be ok or becoming a better place until recent years. 

Now we have a group that is slowly trying to turn the US into a christian based theocracy, while hypocritically spouting about the bill of rights and amendments ignoring the freedom of religion and separation of church and state.

And like most things under a theocracy, things are starting to turn back to shit.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 29, 2022)

SonowRaevius said:


> At some point it seemed like we might be ok or becoming a better place until recent years.
> 
> Now we have a group that is slowly trying to turn the US into a christian based theocracy, while hypocritically spouting about the bill of rights and amendments ignoring the freedom of religion and separation of church and state.
> 
> And like most things under a theocracy, things are starting to turn back to shit.


Yes and they are in conflict with the church of woke. Two dragons chasing eachother, one older than the other. Nothing good will come off this.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 29, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Yes and they are in conflict with the church of woke. Two dragons chasing eachother, one older than the other. Nothing good will come off this.


So we're clear, "church of woke" = anybody who doesn't believe the same bullshit that white Christofascist men do?  Both the bible and other religions run contrary to their beliefs.  It has nothing to do with being "old," everything to do with being regressive in the name of authoritarianism.  Just a bunch of tools serving their corporate elite overlords, wittingly or not.


----------



## SonowRaevius (Jun 29, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Yes and they are in conflict with the church of woke. Two dragons chasing eachother, one older than the other. Nothing good will come off this.


I agree that nothing good will come of it. On the other hand though what is being called "woke" or "Leftism/extreme leftism" is ever expanding to them. 

There was a time it did go after extremist, for example the people that called for the death of all white and/or cisgendered men.

Now, however, things like "Wanting to form a union for work" and being vaccinated are considered "woke" or "sheep behavior".


----------



## Creamu (Jun 29, 2022)

Xzi said:


> So we're clear, "church of woke" = anybody who doesn't believe the same bullshit that white Christofascist men do?  Both the bible and other religions run contrary to their beliefs.  It has nothing to do with being "old," everything to do with being regressive in the name of authoritarianism.  Just a bunch of tools serving their corporate elite overlords, wittingly or not.


Church of woke is a (saturnian) priestclass (and aspiring plebs), that rather than agruing claims moral high ground by refering to the narratives of hegemonic authority. Those narratives are illustrated by the girl who describes the social hierarchy that gets taught in schools.


SonowRaevius said:


> I agree that nothing good will come of it. On the other hand though what is being called "woke" or "Leftism/extreme leftism" is ever expanding to them.
> 
> There was a time it did go after extremist, for example the people that called for the death of all white and/or cisgendered men.
> 
> Now, however, things like "Wanting to form a union for work" and being vaccinated are considered "woke" or "sheep behavior".


Yes, they are sheep like christians. They will follow everything what comes from the top.


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 30, 2022)

KingVamp said:


> Complains about losing free speech while complaining about people's free speech because they are "Woke".


"Free speech for me, not for thee."


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 30, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Here's a good video from a GenZ and how the left has been manipulating you - luckily she has seen the light.



Y'all are still fucking using that "angry feminist" image from 2016. lol.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jun 30, 2022)

I feel like 20 years would be a better cut-off date that would lead to more diverse answers.  22 years ago puts us in a pre-9/11 world, which while it had it's problems, was practically a utopia compared to the many changes that would follow that one event alone.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 30, 2022)

Stealphie said:


> "Free speech for me, not for thee."


Well he identifies as supreme overlord so it is at least coherent.


Stealphie said:


> Y'all are still fucking using that "angry feminist" image from 2016. lol.


Its a classic. It will be remembered when we are the ancients of the time.


MikaDubbz said:


> I feel like 20 years would be a better cut-off date that would lead to more diverse answers.  22 years ago puts us in a pre-9/11 world, which while it had it's problems, was practically a utopia compared to the many changes that would follow that one event alone.


Calling pre 11sep utopia is strange to me. It really shows how bad things have gotten.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 30, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Calling pre 11sep utopia is strange to me. It really shows how bad things have gotten.


Not a utopia by any means, but the 90s were the only decade of my life when the US wasn't perpetually at war.  9/11 was also the beginning of the new American surveillance state, which is something that has only gotten worse since, and will eventually grow to rival China's.  AKA twenty cameras every ten feet.


----------



## matthi321 (Jun 30, 2022)

im not american and never been there. but based on what i have seen on tv/internet, i feel like the situation was less tense,and people were more tolerant of each others  opinions 22 years ago. but i may be wrong, and its just the internet that makes it seems like it gotten much worser


----------



## Creamu (Jun 30, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Not a utopia by any means, but the 90s were the only decade of my life when the US wasn't perpetually at war.  9/11 was also the beginning of the new American surveillance state, which is something that has only gotten worse since, and will eventually grow to rival China's.  AKA twenty cameras every ten feet.


It was always like that, with 9/11 they had a useful event to make it more explicit, but I see your point.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 30, 2022)

Creamu said:


> It was always like that, with 9/11 they had a useful event to make it more explicit, but I see your point.


Very few people had cell phones in the 90s, and our most advanced webcams displayed like two pixels.  The infrastructure necessary for a surveillance state didn't exist.  That said, even after 9/11 the right to privacy was still constitutionally guaranteed, at least up until last week.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 30, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Very few people had cell phones in the 90s, and our most advanced webcams displayed like two pixels.  The infrastructure necessary for a surveillance state didn't exist.  That said, even after 9/11 the right to privacy was still constitutionally guaranteed, at least up until last week.


You are right. The technology has improved but the 'all seeing eye' type cults very powerful long before.


----------



## mrdude (Jun 30, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Not a utopia by any means, but the 90s were the only decade of my life when the US wasn't perpetually at war.


The Iraq war, Bosnian war, and war in Kosovo was in the 90's I was in all of those places many times and saw the US in Iraq and Kosovo and the US helped out in Bosnia with the Dayton peace agreements and was helping imlpementing them.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 30, 2022)

mrdude said:


> The Iraq war, Bosnian war, and war in Kosovo was in the 90's I was in all of those places many times and saw the US in Iraq and Kosovo and the US helped out in Bosnia with the Dayton peace agreements and was helping imlpementing them.


True, my dad was deployed to Bosnia.  Might've been more accurate to say that the US didn't start any wars in the 90s.  It was also a relatively short time frame in which we were involved in those conflicts.


----------



## Maximumbeans (Jun 30, 2022)

Not an American but it seems like US politics has formed the blueprint of polarised political opposition. Not saying that left vs. right was never the case up until now, but these days the 'side you belong to' is basically a shibboleth as to whether you should even be listened to or taken seriously. It's upsetting to hear people here in the UK talk in the same way because that was never our way of discourse, but then being a willing cultural satellite of the US isn't new to us.


----------



## jordash25 (Jun 30, 2022)

Maximumbeans said:


> Not an American but it seems like US politics has formed the blueprint of polarised political opposition. Not saying that left vs. right was never the case up until now, but these days the 'side you belong to' is basically a shibboleth as to whether you should even be listened to or taken seriously. It's upsetting to hear people here in the UK talk in the same way because that was never our way of discourse, but then being a willing cultural satellite of the US isn't new to us.


Divide and conquer!  If they don't divide us with politics then it's religion.  If not religion then it's race.  If all else fails they have the vaccine argument.  No matter what side you choose we all lose in the end.


----------



## mrdude (Jun 30, 2022)

Xzi said:


> True, my dad was deployed to Bosnia.  Might've been more accurate to say that the US didn't start any wars in the 90s.  It was also a relatively short time frame in which we were involved in those conflicts.


I was in Bosnia for 4 tours, In Kosovo for 2 tours, and Iraq - I spend most of the 90's on tours - I even sqeezed a cheeky little 6 month tour of Belize in 93. Then in the 2000's - Iraq again and then Afghanistan....so most of my military service was spent touring or on courses/training for wars.


----------



## Maximumbeans (Jun 30, 2022)

jordash25 said:


> Divide and conquer!  If they don't divide us with politics then it's religion.  If not religion then it's race.  If all else fails they have the vaccine argument.  No matter what side you choose we all lose in the end.


Agreed. People roll their eyes at 'centrists' but I think the best route in life is not to commit wholly to either side of the bigger picture. People will always disagree but that's what makes the world improve and we can always find common ground, even if things can never be perfect.


----------



## smf (Jun 30, 2022)

Creamu said:


> I'm not quite sure, but I am going to assume that the loons are the woke who believe that others are beneath them and not worth common decency. It is a valid criticism from what I have observed. There is a strong believe amoung the 'woke' that they have the moral highground and others are just bigoted. This is in my view misguided. They behave like the clerus of the hegemon and dismiss their opposition with their platitudes, which I think is a mistake for a number of reasons.


As predicted, you have it upside down.

You are far more bigoted than me, you don't even seem to mind displaying it in public.

Loons are those who attack others who just want everyone to be nice to each other, people like you.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 30, 2022)

smf said:


> You are far more bigoted than me, you don't even seem to mind displaying it in public.


This cracks me up.


smf said:


> Loons are those who attack others who just want everyone to be nice to each other, people like you.


Okay.


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 30, 2022)

under biden?  lol


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 30, 2022)

The US has always been terrible


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jun 30, 2022)

The US has always been a dogshit nation laden in corruption and built on slavery and imperialism. My quality of life is irrelevant given what the cost in quality of life was to others just so I could have mine, so I'd say America is still pretty bad and has only gotten worse.


----------



## mrdude (Jun 30, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> The US has always been a dogshit nation laden in corruption and built on slavery and imperialism. My quality of life is irrelevant given what the cost in quality of life was to others just so I could have mine, so I'd say America is still pretty bad and has only gotten worse.


I love how Americans go on about slavery, They killed the original inhabitants of the Americas, stole their land and pushed the survivors into reservations - but you never hear a peep about that and they won't give the land back either or pay the Indians money for renting out the land they are occupying. Also where do you think slavey originated? It wasn't in the west......just saying. Maybe if black people in Aftrica hadn't captured and enslaved and then sold other black people into slavery then things might be different - but they did, so really you can blame the Africans for that. For thousands of years black people have been enslaving each other and they are still doing it to this very day - get yourself off to Africa or Asia and sort out modern day slavery. Or are you expecting us Brits to do it for you (again).


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jun 30, 2022)

mrdude said:


> I love how Americans go on about slavery, They killed the original inhabitants of the Americas, stole their land and pushed the survivors into reservations - but you never hear a peep about that and they won't give the land back either or pay the Indians money for renting out the land they are occupying. Also where do you think slavey originated? It wasn't in the west......just saying. Maybe if black people in Aftrica hadn't captured and enslaved and then sold other black people into slavery then things might be different - but they did, so really you can balme the Africans for that. For thousands of years black people have been enslaving each other and they are still doing it to this very day - get yourself off to Africa or Asia and sort out modern day slavery. Or are you expecting us Brits to do it for you (again).


You've made a lot of really useless posts before, but I have to say making this one and describing imperialism verbatim as if it wasn't something I literally just spoke about is like, bafflingly stupid. Please don't reply again until your IQ breaks double digits.


----------



## mrdude (Jun 30, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> You've made a lot of really useless posts before, but I have to say making this one and describing imperialism verbatim as if it wasn't something I literally just spoke about is like, bafflingly stupid. Please don't reply again until your IQ breaks double digits.


Your post doesn't say how you are going to sort your life out - or anything out! What are you going to do all your life apart from whine about stuff and expect others to sort things out for you?


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jun 30, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Your post doesn't say how you are going to sort your life out - or anything out! What are you going to do all your life apart from whine about stuff and expect others to sort things out for you?


The thread was not about how I intend to change the USA. The thread was on if I think the US is worse or better than it used to be. Your reading comprehension is lacking.


----------



## mrdude (Jun 30, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> The thread was not about how I intend to change the USA. The thread was on if I think the US is worse or better than it used to be. Your reading comprehension is lacking.


So basically you just like to whine.... and there's no plan to sort anything out as whining is far easier. Yep I get it, you are one of those people that want others to work and you can live off the backs of their hard work, and yet you go on about slavery.....think about that for a minute.


----------



## lokomelo (Jun 30, 2022)

Gaming is worse on USA today, that's why I voted "worse" because that is my personal thing, for the country as a whole you almost never can say that for either side. Too many people living there, is better for many, worst for many, it is not like a huge catastrophe happened just because politics is messy. Covid happened, sure, but besides that there was nothing like a national disaster there in USA.

There are mathematical indicators for that. The HDI increased from 0,886 (2000) to 0,926 (2019) so it is better on the metrics covered by this index. If competition is your thing, than it is worse now, as the USA was the 5th best nation in the year 2000 and now (2019 data) it is the 17th.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jun 30, 2022)

mrdude said:


> So basically you just like to whine.... and there's no plan to sort anything out as whining is far easier. Yep I get it, you are one of those people that want others to work and you can live off the backs of their hard work, and yet you go on about slavery.....think about that for a minute.


Seethe.


----------



## krakenx (Jun 30, 2022)

Nearly every service nessesary for a government to provide that make a functional and prosperous society have been cut drastically over the past 20 years.  What few services remain are either barely functional, or have been privitized and provide only a fraction of the value we pay the private businesses providing it.  

The impact is visible.  People are less educated and less healthy.  The environment is more polluted.  Temperatures are higher, crop yields are down.  Roads are undrivable, public transportation is unusable.  Unregulated corporations cheat their employees and customers alike, and crooked courts and mandatory arbitration ensure there are no penalties for doing so.  

Meanwhile the tax burden on the poor and middle class has never been higher.  Folks in the upper middle class pay over 60% of their income between federal, state, property, and sales tax.  We aren't getting what we pay for at all.  Other countries have free healthcare.  We don't even get sick time.

Instead of uniting against the obvious wrongs being done to us openly by government and its corporate owned leadership, instead the population fixates on divisive distractions like gender, race, and gun control.  The idea of having a well run government acting for the public good isn't even part of the conversation.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jun 30, 2022)

krakenx said:


> Nearly every service nessesary for a government to provide that make a functional and prosperous society have been cut drastically over the past 20 years.  What few services remain have been privitized and provide only a fraction of the value we pay the private businesses providing it.
> 
> The impact is visible.  People are less educated and less healthy.  The environment is more polluted.  Temperatures are higher, crop yields are down.  Roads are undrivable, public transportation is unusable.  Unregulated corporations cheat their employees and customers alike, and crooked courts and mandatory arbitration ensure there are no penalties for doing so.
> 
> ...


Up until the end of this you've been pretty spot on, but the idea that people only care about gender and race inequalities and somehow don't care at all about economics and social programs is flat out wrong. We saw, without a doubt, the highest level of class consciousness this country has ever seen in 2020 and from there discussions about the gaps in wealth and power for marginalized groups have become impossible to ignore. Buildings got burned because it's been so long with them being ignored for fuck's sake.

The reason the idea of a "well run government" isn't part of the conversation is that no major outlet is going to advocate for positions that would ultimately result in the removal of both parties, partly due significant amounts of funding coming from said groups, and also because it'd be a complete shitshow. You won't, for example, ever see CNN, Fox News, OANN, and so on come out and advocate for worker ownership of the means of production, or worker co-ops, or anything of the sort, because they'd risk waking up their workforce to the flaws of what they directly work under.

Shit is *fucked.* Both parties in the US are on the right, with Republicans going further and further beyond the definition of "far right." Voter suppression is massive in various red states, and economic disparity remains a severe problem for people. So I think it's really disingenuous to paint this like a situation where people just don't "care," or aren't "talking about it," because they are. They just don't get the mainstream focus you want them to. It's called controlled outrage, the right uses it and always has. Look up how the term "Politically Correct" was coined, look at why the War on Drugs was created and who it was targeting. They always focused on marginalized groups trying to advocate for socialist policies because they're immediately able to be smeared by the powers that be for being the wrong skin color, gender identity, or sexuality, and so on.


----------



## smf (Jun 30, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> So I think it's really disingenuous to paint this like a situation where people just don't "care," or aren't "talking about it," because they are. They just don't get the mainstream focus you want them to. It's called controlled outrage, the right uses it and always has. Look up how the term "Politically Correct" was coined,


Yeah, as soon as you try to talk about it someone has a meltdown and accuses everyone of being "woke"


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jun 30, 2022)

smf said:


> Yeah, as soon as you try to talk about it someone has a meltdown and accuses everyone of being "woke"


Exactly. I don't blame you for the perception you have of politics, economic criticism, and class consciousness, but there's a lot more nefarious stuff at play than just people selfishly ignoring the inherent failures of capitalism in favor of gender/race/gun stuff.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 30, 2022)

smf said:


> As predicted, you have it upside down.
> 
> You are far more bigoted than me, you don't even seem to mind displaying it in public.
> 
> Loons are those who attack others who just want everyone to be nice to each other, people like you.


But he is right.

Loons are those who attack anybody with a divergent point of view without even trying to consider it or think what it may mean from the point of view of the other.
Loons are those who strive for witch hunting and polarization instead of conversation and consensus.
These loons are fascists under guise.
Loons pretend to fight for social justice, but that pretention is just hollow posing seeking nothing more than self satisfaction in their mob mentality.
They really like to pretend they have a high moral stand while what they do is sow discord.
They are not fighting for social justice, but they give a bad name to people that truly seek social justice, and this is unfair.
They are the reason SJW is a meme. Because of them no real discussion exists anymore, no social progress.
They destroyed the movements for social justice. This is the sad state of things.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jun 30, 2022)

sarkwalvein said:


> Loons are those who attack anybody with a divergent point of view without even trying to consider it or think what it may mean from the point of view of the other.





sarkwalvein said:


> They are not fighting for social justice, but they give a bad name to people that truly seek social justice, and this is unfair.
> They are the reason SJW is a meme. Because of them no real discussion exists anymore, no social progress.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 30, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


>


I mean people are not looking for a conversation, they just go for witch hunting.
How do you progress like this?

PS: I don't understand why did you put those two quoted sentences against each other, they are talking about the same thing (they don't contradict each other). I may be missing your point. I guess I don't get the meaning of the thinking emoji in this context.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 1, 2022)

sarkwalvein said:


> I mean people are not looking for a conversation, they just go for witch hunting.
> How do you progress like this?
> 
> PS: I don't understand why did you put those two quoted sentences against each other, they are talking about the same thing (they don't contradict each other). I may be missing your point. I guess I don't get the meaning of the thinking emoji in this context.


Do you feel even the slightest bit of shame in posting something like "People are just witch hunting and trying to disregard each other's ideas" and then posting something hilarious like that SJWs are even real??

Like look in a mirror, doofus.


----------



## xMarvin732 (Jul 1, 2022)

The US is basically its own world, harmful trends coming over to the EU and other places.
Also the mental health of the citizens have been declining with all of the shootings happening more recently.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 1, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Do you feel even the slightest bit of shame in posting something like "People are just witch hunting and trying to disregard each other's ideas" and then posting something hilarious like that SJWs are even real??
> 
> Like look in a mirror, doofus.


Shame for what?
I really believe you misunderstood what I wrote, and this wouldn't surprise me, I am not particularly good with words.

But it may also be that your reply already shows what I am talking about: witch hunting before trying to understand what the other person means, looking for discord and social divide instead of conversation. Anyway, I don't want that, and I want to avoid misunderstandings, so I will explain what I wrote with different words believing that I wrote it so poorly the first time that it was misunderstood.

SJW is a meme, it is a real meme. A meme is not a person, a meme is an "element of a culture or system of behavior passed from one individual to another by imitation or other non-genetic means".

Memes, like propaganda, can affect the opinion and behavior of the masses.

The SJW meme has made it very difficult to talk about topics regarding bettering of society.
Someone that really wants to talk about an ongoing social problem is not taken seriously and casted away due to the influence of this.

I see many people nowadays pretend to fight to improve society, but they really act with mob mentality and witch hunting. They don't try to discuss a topic or persuade other people, they cast people away instead. This sows discord and produces a social divide. They put themselves in a moral high ground that is not real, and from that place they attack others. They even shun away other people trying to speak about the social problems they live and see, because their problems are not mainstream.

I state that the behavior of these people are part of the reason the meme of SJW exists. And the exitance of this meme, as I said above, works like negative propaganda for people that look for conversation, as they are all put into this same bag.



sarkwalvein said:


> They are the reason SJW is a meme. Because of them no real discussion exists anymore, no social progress.



I hope you can now see clearly that in no moment I stated that an SJW are real people that exist (I thought it was clear when I wrote meme in there).


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 1, 2022)

How can you write such a massive wall of text and not get a single word of what I just said?



sarkwalvein said:


> They really like to pretend they have a high moral stand while what they do is sow discord.
> They are not fighting for social justice, but they give a bad name to people that truly seek social justice, and this is unfair.


Barring how pretentiously written this is, it's also demonstrably false, but that's besides the point. This is stating that these people exist.

Like I know you're really, really fixated on trying to sound intelligent or poetic in your delivery but the gist of your post is just that there's these groups of people who are performatively progressive and go around calling everything fascist and shit. That's not a thing. Never has been.

I was around when the SJW meme started, it explicitly was done because of people on 4chan crying over random tumblr posts that were critical of things like heteronormativity or systems of power that favored whiteness over everything else. Of course when you say something performatively poetic you're gonna get called a dumbass. That doesn't mean I'm "witchhunting you," you victim complex weirdo, it just means you said something stupid. Quit being so melodramatic about internet drama you don't even know the origins of.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 1, 2022)

sarkwalvein said:


> Shame for what?
> I really believe you misunderstood what I wrote, and this wouldn't surprise me, I am not particularly good with words.
> 
> But it may also be that your reply already shows what I am talking about: witch hunting before trying to understand what the other person means, looking for discord and social divide instead of conversation. Anyway, I don't want that, and I want to avoid misunderstandings, so I will explain what I wrote with different words believing that I wrote it so poorly the first time that it was misunderstood.
> ...


To be fair everything becomes a meme


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 1, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> How can you write such a massive wall of text and not get a single word of what I just said?
> 
> 
> Barring how pretentiously written this is, it's also demonstrably false, but that's besides the point.
> ...


Sorry that I sound pretentious. I really don't have a clue how to write right. If anything here sounds poetic, it was not the intention.

I *see* there are groups of people that claim to be progressive and go around casting out people with an opinion that conflicts with theirs, instead of trying to reason with them. And I believe this has a negative effect on groups of people that are progressive and try to have a conversation and reason with others, instead of casting them away.

I really think casting people away does no good to society. To socially condemn somebody without a fair trial, "cancel culture", is something I would call witch hunting.

Regarding the meme of SJW, I was completely wrong regarding how it started. And yes, that would make me feel shame due to not checking if my preconception was correct before posting it.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 1, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> How can you write such a massive wall of text and not get a single word of what I just said?
> 
> 
> Barring how pretentiously written this is, it's also demonstrably false, but that's besides the point. This is stating that these people exist.
> ...


I'll give it to sarkwalvein. He doesn't seem to come off as pretentious or anything. Especially on past comments he wrote on this site. He's just trying to have conversation on what he thinks is happening. 

You are reading him wrong. And projecting wrong things about his tone. I would suggest on understanding what he's trying to convey rather then make him into a caricature of what you think he's trying to come off as.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 1, 2022)

sarkwalvein said:


> Sorry that I sound pretentious. I really don't have a clue how to write right. If anything here sounds poetic, it was not the intention.
> 
> I *see* there are groups of people that claim to be progressive and go around casting out people with an opinion that conflicts with theirs, instead of trying to reason with them. And I believe this has a negative effect on groups of people that are progressive and try to have a conversation and reason with others, instead of casting them away.
> 
> ...


Please stop using memes and twitter as your frame of reference. Cancel culture isn't even a thing, at best it's people on twitter being obnoxious and at best it's accountability culture. The real damages to things like "cancel culture" isn't people saying "hey! this person sucks! Un-person them!" It's capitalism. Companies with power over people are the ones who fire people, and because your ability to live and survive revolves around the meme of currency, you're basically fucked. That doesn't mean there's some nebulous ghost of "cancel culture" going around, it's just that capitalism has too much power. Always has been.

People on the right are going to use, and I cannot stress this enough, _*literally any goddamn reason*_ they can find to devalue someone's opinions or otherwise write them off. It's happened with the anti-war movements against the Vietnam war, it happened with people who liked rock, or Yu-Gi-Oh, it's happened with people who are trans, and so on and so forth. The point is, the right's ability to discredit and argue someone is something they've always used without justification, and performative liberals aren't creating a justification for that. Like I said just now, the right will find any reason to discredit someone. You could make too much money, or too little money, or have too extreme of opinions, or so on and so forth.



sarkwalvein said:


> I really think casting people away does no good to society. To socially condemn somebody without a fair trial, "cancel culture", is something I would call witch hunting.


Like, don't you think it's a little presumptuous to say that there are people who shouldn't be cast away? There's a lot of far right figureheads doing everything they can to create an objectively shittier country all around, and I reaaaaaally don't think that trying to convert people like, say, Tucker Carlson to a position that isn't either grifting white nationalism to boomers, or unironically believing in white nationalism. I say nip the problem in the bud and just deplatform him.

You are, essentially, virtue signalling against something that not only doesn't exist, but that you don't even understand the origins of the terms for. And ordinarily, people saying stupid shit isn't something that matters, but I'm specifically confused as to why you talk about how it's bad that these stereotypes of progressives exist, while...you explicitly argue for their legitimacy??


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 1, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> The real damages to things like "cancel culture" isn't people saying "hey! this person sucks! Un-person them!" It's capitalism. Companies with power over people are the ones who fire people, and because your ability to live and survive revolves around the meme of currency, you're basically fucked. That doesn't mean there's some nebulous ghost of "cancel culture" going around, it's just that capitalism has too much power. Always has been.


I agree with that, but still the career of the person who gets fired/cancelled goes south.



LainaGabranth said:


> People on the right are going to use, and I cannot stress this enough, _*literally any goddamn reason*_ they can find to devalue someone's opinions or otherwise write them off. It's happened with the anti-war movements against the Vietnam war, it happened with people who liked rock, or Yu-Gi-Oh, it's happened with people who are trans, and so on and so forth. The point is, the right's ability to discredit and argue someone is something they've always used without justification, and performative liberals aren't creating a justification for that. Like I said just now, the right will find any reason to discredit someone. You could make too much money, or too little money, or have too extreme of opinions, or so on and so forth.


Yes, they do this. But not only people on the right. And it is wrong in all instances. I believe censorship is worse though, but there should be consequences to defamation.



LainaGabranth said:


> Like, don't you think it's a little presumptuous to say that there are people who shouldn't be cast away? There's a lot of far right figureheads doing everything they can to create an objectively shittier country all around, and I reaaaaaally don't think that trying to convert people like, say, Tucker Carlson to a position that isn't either grifting white nationalism to boomers, or unironically believing in white nationalism. I say nip the problem in the bud and just deplatform him.


Sure there are people that should be cast away. I don't think there are so many though. If  what I wrote gives the idea that "nobody" should be cast away, that's not what I wanted to say. I believe there should be a fair trial first, to be sure there is no misunderstanding.

Regarding Tucker Carlson, this gives me a conflicted feeling, but I don't think he should be deplatformed. I believe raising the idea that censorship like this is ok would do more bad than whatever Tucker himself says.



LainaGabranth said:


> You are, essentially, virtue signalling against something that not only doesn't exist, but that you don't even understand the origins of the terms for. And ordinarily, people saying stupid shit isn't something that matters, but I'm specifically confused as to why you talk about how it's bad that these stereotypes of progressives exist, while...you explicitly argue for their legitimacy??


The term already existed and I thought it was related to a behavior I saw, or that I thought I saw. I misunderstood the origins of the term, but that doesn't mean I didn't see the behavior I thought gave it origin. Still I believe I see this behavior, I don't know why you say it does not exist. 

But I may be confused, as you said before I live too much online and I get influenced by memes and other stuff, I don't think I am alone in this though. It would be sad (for me) if I am just delusional regarding this.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 1, 2022)

I don't think it's that you're delusional, I think it's that you're putting too much stock in memes, so to speak. Performative people have always existed and always will. That does not however mean that it's any unique movement or whatever. SJWs as the term was coined don't exist, it's just a smear term used to discredit any social progressivist policies as insincere, when it's usually anything but. You should look into the people pointing the fingers at "SJW" people, though. There's a reason why we know today that "state's rights" is just a buzzword used insincerely to really mean "oppressing minorities" in practice. Read into Goldwater and what his "opposition" for example was to the Civil Rights Act. It was, verbatim, the rhetoric used by the right today.

Which brings me to my next point. Why would you be conflicted about removing someone like Tucker Carlson from their platform? He can still exist, he's just not able to radicalize your grandparents anymore. What's the harm?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 1, 2022)

Dakitten said:


> the political tur


Mai dude, yk exactly what the 90's was about.

but, to squeeze the pulp, as far as politics (super general), it's worse because of super PACs...and the fact we have more tech to expose fkrs....and globalization (it can be a good thing, but we are fucking up really bad).

Vague opinions and vague stuff.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 1, 2022)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Mai dude, yk exactly what the 90's was about.
> 
> but, to squeeze the pulp, as far as politics (super general), it's worse because of super PACs...and the fact we have more tech to expose fkrs....and globalization (it can be a good thing, but we are fucking up really bad).
> 
> Vague opinions and vague stuff.


This is correct, PACs are fucking cancer.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 1, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Which brings me to my next point. Why would you be conflicted about removing someone like Tucker Carlson from their platform? He can still exist, he's just not able to radicalize your grandparents anymore. What's the harm?


I fear the consequences of deplatforming someone if it's not through a legal process and because they have clearly broken some law, specially involving their platform.

I think it may lead to normalizing deplatforming as a way of censorship. I think this could be abused by powerful people.

Nobody is perfect, so if they want to shut somebody they will be able to find some skeleton in their closet. Or they will just make one up. But I think I'm being naive and this has always happened, as you stated before regarding "discredit campaigns" of the right (I would say of anybody that has power over media).


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 1, 2022)

sarkwalvein said:


> I fear the consequences of deplatforming someone if it's not through a legal process and because they have clearly broken some law, specially involving their platform.
> 
> I think it may lead to normalizing deplatforming as a way of censorship. I think this could be abused by powerful people.
> 
> Nobody is perfect, so if they want to shut somebody they will be able to find some skeleton in their closet. Or they will just make one up. But I think I'm being naive and this has always happened, as you stated before regarding "discredit campaigns" of the right (I would say of anybody that has power over media).


Do you agree at any point there could be benefits to deplatforming someone?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 1, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Do you agree at any point there could be benefits to deplatforming someone?


Well, yes. There could be benefits to it. Specially if that someone is damaging for society.

But also this could be abused, as in who decides and with which mechanism it is decided who should be deplatformed. 

In the end this is a way of censorship, and could be abused to shut down any voice that doesn't suit whomever has the power to manipulate the decision of who should be deplatformed.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 1, 2022)

sarkwalvein said:


> Well, yes. There could be benefits to it. Specially if that someone is damaging for society.
> 
> But also this could be abused, as in who decides and with which mechanism it is decided who should be deplatformed.
> 
> In the end this is a way of censorship, and could be abused to shut down any voice that doesn't suit whomever has the power to manipulate the decision of who should be deplatformed.


So do you not support police, then? There's benefits to them, especially if someone is damaging to society, and they can easily be abused too.


----------



## Blakejansen (Jul 1, 2022)

mrdude said:


> It's worse. Too many Woke and PC types have ruined it - free speech is less and less each week. To many soy boys and weird people with blue and pink hair going about. Police not being able to do their jobs properly, The Dems....say no more. Men thinking the are women and vice versa, men taking part in women only sports. People identifying as cats and inanimate objects. The woke - I already said this, but they need mentioned twice.
> 
> If I could go back in time and show the cavemen how people today would turn out, they would probably say "f*ck that", and go back to being monkeys.
> 
> USA used to be full of hot women, now it's full of weird people.


 Weird people were always there, but they were generally bullied so they either conformed or lived a reclusive lifestyle. USA feels like opposite day on Spongebob.


----------



## mrdude (Jul 1, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> So do you not support police, then? There's benefits to them, especially if someone is damaging to society, and they can easily be abused too.


I bet He/She/It would support the police if they were being raped or their parents were being murdered.....yep there would be a sharp change in the views at that point.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 1, 2022)

mrdude said:


> I bet He/She/It would support the police if they were being raped or their parents were being murdered.....yep there would be a sharp change in the views at that point.


She, thanks for asking.

Read the thread, NPC. You'll find that my post was a rhetorical question. I know you saw the big scary internet woman say the word "police" and instantly thought I was for the abolition of cops, but that was not my stance. Don't reply to anyone's post if you're just gonna be intellectually useless.


----------



## Creamu (Jul 1, 2022)

mrdude said:


> I bet He/She/It would support the police if they were being raped or their parents were being murdered.....yep there would be a sharp change in the views at that point.


Wouldn't that be a point where you would question the usefulness of the police and rather be for gun rights?


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 1, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Wouldn't that be a point where you would question the usefulness of the police and rather be for gun rights?


This is also correct, and why I take the marxist position on firearms, which is that the working class should always be armed and under no circumstances should they surrender their arms.


----------



## Creamu (Jul 1, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> This is also correct, and why I take the marxist position on firearms, which is that the working class should always be armed and under no circumstances should they surrender their arms.


Where can I vote for you?


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 1, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Where can I vote for you?


When I suplex Joe Biden and take over the United States in the first official presidential wrestling match.


----------



## mrdude (Jul 1, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Wouldn't that be a point where you would question the usefulness of the police and rather be for gun rights?


I'm all for gun rights and citizens having the ability to slot the baddies. I have no qualms if someone takes a criminals head off with a shotgun if they are breaking into their home.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 1, 2022)

mrdude said:


> I'm all for gun rights and citizens having the ability to slot the baddies. I have no qualms if someone takes a criminals head off with a shotgun if they are breaking into their home.


So then why would you simp for the police knowing they're just the arm of authoritarianism? Surely a big bad civilian like yourself can defend himself, yes?


----------



## mrdude (Jul 1, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> So then why would you simp for the police knowing they're just the arm of authoritarianism? Surely a big bad civilian like yourself can defend himself, yes?


The police are good for gathering evidence and capturing criminals, if they are not in the vacininty when a crime is being commited, then I am happy the gun laws permit people to defend themselves. If I was being robbed and I had a gun, I would shoot the criminal if I had the chance and for the many people each year that defend themselves and their properties against criminals, all I can say is thank god for the 2nd amendment.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 1, 2022)

mrdude said:


> The police are good for gathering evidence and capturing criminals, if they are not in the vacininty when a crime is being commited, then I am happy the gun laws permit people to defend themselves. If I was being robbed and I had a gun, I would shoot the criminal if I had the chance and for the many people each year that defend themselves and their properties against criminals, all I can say is thank god for the 2nd amendment.


*vicinity
*committed
Why do you trust the state to gather evidence, hmm?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 1, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> So do you not support police, then? There's benefits to them, especially if someone is damaging to society, and they can easily be abused too.


Yes I do support police. Yes it can be abused. I get your point.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 2, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Your post doesn't say how you are going to sort your life out - or anything out! What are you going to do all your life apart from whine about stuff and expect others to sort things out for you?


From the person that does nothing but whine about people that are just trying to live their life.


----------



## mrdude (Jul 2, 2022)

KingVamp said:


> From the person that does nothing but whine about people that are just trying to live their life.


I'm happy with my life - but this constant whinging and bitching and gaslighting from left is making kids sad. Now with the Dems in power, the kids are losing hope for their future and your new pathetic president has ruined your country in less than 2 years. If you live in the US you probably can't see what a joke your country is becoming, with Trump it was getting better, with Biden you are becoming a laughing stock and not taken seriously at all. All this woke crap and weird gender crap started in the US and like a cancer is spreading to other countries. It's getting to the point now where some are actually wishing we have WW3 soon so the reset button can be pressed and all the woke twats can be turned back into the dust they came from.


----------



## smf (Jul 2, 2022)

sarkwalvein said:


> Loons are those who attack anybody with a divergent point of view without even trying to consider it or think what it may mean from the point of view of the other.


And this entire conversation started because he attacked anybody with a divergent point of view without even trying to consider it or think what it may mean from the point of view of the other.

What you have described is that people should be more woke, not less. While his argument was along the lines of "these woke people are bad, because they ignore my bigoted opinions about them".

Do you still think he is right?


----------



## smf (Jul 2, 2022)

mrdude said:


> I'm happy with my life - but this constant whinging and bitching and gaslighting from left is making kids sad. Now with the Dems in power, the kids are losing hope for their future and your new pathetic president has ruined your country in less than 2 years.


Gas lighting from Trump was far worse, the only difference is that your kids liked that he was so abhorrent.

Why did you bring your kids up to be so weak that they needed a sexual predator in the whitehouse who supported white supremacists?


----------



## smf (Jul 2, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> So do you not support police, then? There's benefits to them, especially if someone is damaging to society, and they can easily be abused too.


There are benefits to arming people too, but that can also easily be abused.

A good government, good police force and not having citizens armed is a much better situation. Europe manages it pretty well, I kind of wonder what is different about the US that makes it behave in a way that puts it so high in the ranks.

https://www.nationmaster.com/country-info/compare/United-Kingdom/United-States/Crime/Violent-crime

Is it because of all the convicts that were exported to the US?


----------



## deinonychus71 (Jul 2, 2022)

CMDreamer said:


> while they sell weapons for feeding most conflicts all around the globe.


For sellers to sell there must also be buyers.
The US have a ton of problems (healthcare on top...) but trying to frame them as the big baddie of the world is very funny. China isn't better, Russia isn't better, on the contrary, Europe only pretends they're better but they also sell weapons and in general countries with sufficient power tend to meddle in international affairs.
The US look after their interests, just like any other country.


----------



## smf (Jul 2, 2022)

deinonychus71 said:


> Europe only pretends they're better but they also sell weapons and in general countries with sufficient power tend to meddle in international affairs.


This is why NATO expansion is such a good idea, not only does it protect countries who join from Russia but also from other NATO countries.


----------



## mrdude (Jul 2, 2022)

smf said:


> Gas lighting from Trump was far worse, the only difference is that your kids liked that he was so abhorrent.
> 
> Why did you bring your kids up to be so weak that they needed a sexual predator in the whitehouse who supported white supremacists?


When you are talking about sexual preditors in the white house, I take it you mean when Biden was having naked showers with his daughter, or are you talking about Hunter Biden banging under age crack whores (or his dead brothers wife), or the time when Bill Clinton (when not visiting Epstein's pedo island)  shoved a cigar up Monica Lewinsky.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 2, 2022)

smf said:


> And this entire conversation started because he attacked anybody with a divergent point of view without even trying to consider it or think what it may mean from the point of view of the other.
> 
> What you have described is that people should be more woke, not less. While his argument was along the lines of "these woke people are bad, because they ignore my bigoted opinions about them".
> 
> Do you still think he is right?


The term "woke" is tainted by the internet. I prefer to avoid it because it leads to misunderstandings.

But anyway I don't think he is right in directly attacking your post instead of starting a conversation and trying to understand what you meant.

PS: I was lacking context the first time because I misunderstood the series of quotes.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 2, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> advocate for worker ownership of the means of production, or worker co-ops, or anything of the sort


Worker co-ops are not illegal. The truth is, people do not want them. You are free to let your workers steer your company. Even people who advocate for worker co-ops usually do not practice what they preach. Remember how Iwata took a paycut when the Wii U did poorly? You think all the workers would be ok with that? Why should the cleaning lady be paid less for bad Wii U sales? People only highlight sharing the profits, not losses.
Besides the central banks, this is the main problem of economies around the world: people do not have to accept losses when they risk something (Limited Liability Companies Act).


LainaGabranth said:


> Voter suppression is massive in various red states, and economic disparity remains a severe problem for people.


Why should there be economic parity? Economic parity takes away incentives to compete.
I don´t know much about voter suppression but I hope you don´t mean the necessity to identitfy yourself with an ID or driver´s license.



LainaGabranth said:


> ...look at why the War on Drugs was created and who it was targeting. They always focused on marginalized groups trying to advocate for socialist policies because they're immediately able to be smeared by the powers that be for being the wrong skin color, gender identity, or sexuality, and so on.


The war on drugs targeted drug dealing. 
Imagine a city that wants to fight rape in parks. The city decides to place cameras and police all around the park. Turns out the are much more male than female rapists. Is the policy sexist? Men should be happy that the rapists are identified and taken care of. It improves the "male community"?
Since the war on drugs often relates to Marihuana, my rapist example is not a good analogy. Then think of lesser crimes like fraud. Same principal applies.

Your last sentence is fascinating. Seems like the left perpetually think of themselves as revolutionary, even when they are in power. You´ve got billions of property damage in the wake of George Floyd gone unpunished. The Jan6th morons do not have billionaires and city officials bailing them out. They are not in power.


----------



## smf (Jul 2, 2022)

sarkwalvein said:


> The term "woke" is tainted by the internet. I prefer to avoid it because it leads to misunderstandings.


The term "woke" is tainted by those with a right wing agenda that don't want people to be "woke".

There are people who try to be woke but are bad at it, or try to use woke as a ploy.

But then there are people who are bad republicans, or use being republican as a ploy.

The right want to cancel woke, which is ironic as they spend all their time arguing against being cancelled.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 3, 2022)

XDel said:


> No all the kids of the kids grew up and are now having kids.


I have to remember sometimes the Texas school shooter was a socially awkward and innocent  kid at one point


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 3, 2022)

Dakitten said:


> Just curious on how this site gauges progress and decline in the USA given the political turmoil of late.


the USA has gone to hell in just one week I'm pro choice and I choose to abort the entire planet the world has gone insane time for a reboot


----------



## CMDreamer (Jul 3, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> We don't want to be the police of the world. It's a drain on our resources and what other countries do is none of our business.
> 
> Are there no domestic violence cases in your country? If not, that is amazing. You must live in a utopia.
> 
> Last week was great. The Constitution was upheld and some power was relinquished from the federal government back to the states.



With all my respect to everyone and to what this really represents:

"_We the People of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defence, promote the general Welfare, and secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America._"

@TraderPatTX
Prove, without a reasonable doubt, that the above represents ALL your politicians interests, and I will publicly apologize with you.

Sarcasm is the most useless way to refute someone else's arguments. But also, that's a clear prove that someone's statements are correct, or at least, that have caused an annoyance on us. Most of the time we feel annoyed when something said or done has "touched" a very unconfortable "fiber" on us from a situation/fact that we feel ours.

Oh BTW, my Utopia is a way better place to live than US.

Unless you are willing to prove what I kindly ask you to, I'm done with you, and no more answers will be given.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Jul 3, 2022)

CMDreamer said:


> The self-called "greatest country in the world", can't overcome weapon related home violent affairs but they keep trying to become "the police of the world", while they sell weapons for feeding most conflicts all around the globe.
> 
> And now everyone can carry guns on public places, speaking of congruence...
> 
> So yes, they're even worse than the last week, let's not talk about years ago, there's no way to compare it.



wouldnt carrying guns in public places make it better?


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 4, 2022)

CMDreamer said:


> With all my respect to everyone and to what this really represents:
> 
> "_We the People of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defence, promote the general Welfare, and secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America._"
> 
> ...


Where's the sarcasm?


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 5, 2022)

CMDreamer said:


> With all my respect to everyone and to what this really represents:
> 
> "_We the People of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defence, promote the general Welfare, and secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America._"
> 
> ...


Most politicians in every country are corrupt puppets. It doesn't mean I can't have a different view than the uniparty oligarchy here in the US. It's still legal, for now, to disagree with the government here. We'll see how long it takes for the Dems and RINO's to attack the 1st Amendment like they are attacking the 2nd right now.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 11, 2022)

smf said:


> There are benefits to arming people too, but that can also easily be abused.
> 
> A good government, good police force and not having citizens armed is a much better situation. Europe manages it pretty well, I kind of wonder what is different about the US that makes it behave in a way that puts it so high in the ranks.
> 
> ...


Make no mistake, I am not an advocate for arming everyone. I just support the working class and telling capitalists and authoritarians to fuck off, as everyone should.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 11, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Most politicians in every country are corrupt puppets. It doesn't mean I can't have a different view than the uniparty oligarchy here in the US. It's still legal, for now, to disagree with the government here. We'll see how long it takes for the Dems and RINO's to attack the 1st Amendment like they are attacking the 2nd right now.


I genuinely wish the dems that live in your head actually held power because the reality is they're a bunch of useless virtue signallers who do fuck all but donation campaigns all day. 

"Attacking the 2nd amendment" lmfao


----------



## aaronz77 (Jul 11, 2022)

I wish we'd stop the the "Greatest Country in The World" BS.  I honestly think it's not better or worse. It's just.. different.  There's still plenty of opportunity here for employment and education.  You get what you put in.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 11, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Make no mistake, I am not an advocate for arming everyone. I just support the working class and telling capitalists and authoritarians to fuck off, as everyone should.


Those damn capitalists who killed over 100 million people in the 20th century alone. Oh wait, that was the fascists and communists. Socialism/globalism always leads to mass deaths wherever it is tried.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 11, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> I genuinely wish the dems that live in your head actually held power because the reality is they're a bunch of useless virtue signallers who do fuck all but donation campaigns all day.
> 
> "Attacking the 2nd amendment" lmfao


Make no mistake, they are not just virtue signaling. They are intentionally trying to piss off the left so you will riot again like you did in 2020 and hope that the right gets fed up enough to take action. It's up to us to not give in to those impulses. We are all Americans and we are all getting played by the administrative state in DC.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 11, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Make no mistake, they are not just virtue signaling. They are intentionally trying to piss off the left so you will riot again like you did in 2020 and hope that the right gets fed up enough to take action. It's up to us to not give in to those impulses. We are all Americans and we are all getting played by the administrative state in DC.


Your posts are pretty politically illiterate but this is a new level of brainlessness even for you. Like, the kind of moronic shit I'd expect from Libertarians, not conservatives.

Democrats doing so would get their own party stamped out, dipshit. So that's obviously not their motive. Democrats are not these suicidal secret fascists who would willingly destroy their own party just to put their opponents in power. There's plenty of people in the party now to contradict that just by existing, like the Squad for example.

Literally the most delusional post in this thread.

Until you make another one, that is.


----------



## ZeroT21 (Jul 11, 2022)

Seeing how the US is among the countries with the highest incarceration rates in the world, then there's something really wrong fundamentaly


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 11, 2022)

ZeroT21 said:


> Seeing how the US is among the countries with the highest incarceration rates in the world, then there's something really wrong fundamentaly


Especially given how we use our imprisoned for unpaid slave labor with zero repercussions for doing so.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 11, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Your posts are pretty politically illiterate but this is a new level of brainlessness even for you. Like, the kind of moronic shit I'd expect from Libertarians, not conservatives.
> 
> Democrats doing so would get their own party stamped out, dipshit. So that's obviously not their motive. Democrats are not these suicidal secret fascists who would willingly destroy their own party just to put their opponents in power. There's plenty of people in the party now to contradict that just by existing, like the Squad for example.
> 
> ...


Our political "elites" are always trying to create "events" so they can pass laws to take away our rights. There is enough history that you can look to that proves my point. You remember the Patriot Act? That pretty much did away with the 4th Amendment. The same with these mass shootings. Every time they happen, they try and pass gun control, just like clockwork. It's really so obvious, I would think even you could notice it.

Not sure if you noticed, but the riots in 2020 did not hamper the Dems electoral outcome. Last I checked, they "won" the presidency and both the House and Senate. So yes, they would love another "Summer of Love" and Covid to prepare for the 2022 midterms.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 11, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Our political "elites" are always trying to create "events" so they can pass laws to take away our rights. There is enough history that you can look to that proves my point. You remember the Patriot Act? That pretty much did away with the 4th Amendment. The same with these mass shootings. Every time they happen, they try and pass gun control, just like clockwork. It's really so obvious, I would think even you could notice it.
> 
> Not sure if you noticed, but the riots in 2020 did not hamper the Dems electoral outcome. Last I checked, they "won" the presidency and both the House and Senate. So yes, they would love another "Summer of Love" and Covid to prepare for the 2022 midterms.


So your narrative flipped. Now it's to get dems elected? You should be more consistent.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 11, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> So your narrative flipped. Now it's to get dems elected? You should be more consistent.


I said that from the beginning. Maybe you should read slower to help you understand.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 11, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I said that from the beginning. Maybe you should read slower to help you understand.


Yes but the problem is that it's inconsistent with the dems' actual messaging. So what we have are two narratives, which is the real one, Dems going "oh no, something bad happened, give us money so we can do nothing about it!!!" and your delusional fantasy narrative, which is that the dems are all evil and are trying to take over the country.

Remember, only one party attacked the white house on jan 6th, and it wasn't centrists, leftists, or liberals.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 11, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Yes but the problem is that it's inconsistent with the dems' actual messaging. So what we have are two narratives, which is the real one, Dems going "oh no, something bad happened, give us money so we can do nothing about it!!!" and your delusional fantasy narrative, which is that the dems are all evil and are trying to take over the country.
> 
> Remember, only one party attacked the white house on jan 6th, and it wasn't centrists, leftists, or liberals.


The White House was attacked in June 2020 by a leftist mob. You can't even get your facts straight and you call me delusional. 

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/jun/02/trump-washington-walk-to-the-church-photo-op


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 11, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> The White House was attacked in June 2020 by a leftist mob. You can't even get your facts straight and you call me delusional.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/jun/02/trump-washington-walk-to-the-church-photo-op


No it wasn't, there's a line between protesting outside something and then breaching inside of it to overturn an election. Try harder.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 11, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> No it wasn't, there's a line between protesting outside something and then breaching inside of it to overturn an election. Try harder.


That's because the DC police actually did their job and dispersed the crowd with tear gas.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 11, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> That's because the DC police actually did their job and dispersed the crowd with tear gas.


hmm


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 11, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> hmm


Remember the bad orange man requested National Guard troops and was denied by Nancy Pelosi. It could have been prevented, but the uniparty needed an event to attack Trump.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 12, 2022)

Wait, I watched the live feed of that protest in June 2020. There were a lot of teens and people dressed like they went for a walk in the park, they were just making themselves present, and the security forces suddenly barged in, threw tear gas, forced people away. I couldn't believe what I was watching. Anyone can go and check that it wasn't an attack by the protesters.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 13, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> Wait, I watched the live feed of that protest in June 2020. There were a lot of teens and people dressed like they went for a walk in the park, they were just making themselves present, and the security forces suddenly barged in, threw tear gas, forced people away. I couldn't believe what I was watching. Anyone can go and check that it wasn't an attack by the protesters.


A walk in the park doesn't end up with 60 Secret Service agents injured or in the hospital.

https://edition.cnn.com/us/live-new...s-05-31-20/h_cb459ab077b164295d8d61d80987e3fb


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jul 13, 2022)

I believe certain aspects have gotten worse and certain aspects have gotten better. What's worse? Liberals. They are anti-freedom and want to burn our current Constitution and replace it with a form of Government that has a track record of always failing. They think they're thinking on their own, but they are just buying into the programming from our enemies that would divide and conquer. Their entire agenda is to disturb the current system so things that would disturb it like claiming males and transition into females or that all drugs should be legalized or the police should be de-funded are examples of things that will destroy our great nation. They are simple minded puppets and its sad that they want to ruin the great system we have now and replace it with something that will fail. The economy is also shit, gas prices are way too high and goods and services cost too much due to these factors.

What's better? Technology is maturing, we have half of the country that believes in freedom of speech and the rights guaranteed to us in the Constitution. The leftist wackos haven't been able to convince 167,489,370 citizens to buy their bullshit and these citizens are productive, they work, they vote, they have families with two parents, they believe in freedom and are against the Liberal agenda and hopefully now that we see the results of Democratic leadership that our upcoming elections will rid us of their pestilence. 

So yeah, that's it. The woke garbage is by design created to destroy what we have now. Capitalism isn't at some "end state" or hasn't failed, that's just what our enemies want you to believe.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 13, 2022)

Are uh, are these "liberal wokeists" in the room with us now?


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 13, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> A walk in the park doesn't end up with 60 Secret Service agents injured or in the hospital.
> 
> https://edition.cnn.com/us/live-new...s-05-31-20/h_cb459ab077b164295d8d61d80987e3fb



We were talking about a protest in June 2nd, in a specific place. Not a string of protests near the area between May 29th and 31st. And in that same article:

"Eleven Secret Service employees were transported to the hospital with non-life threatening injuries. The Secret Service said no one crossed the White House fence and no one being protected was ever in danger."

Are you really this mischievous to the point that not even basic facts like the date, location and registered events matter for your argument? You just feel like saying "these people attacked the President's home in this date" and, when rebutted, answer with an article "Security officers were slightly injured by objects thrown in the vicinity the previous week, but no attempt was made to attack individuals or to enter the President's home".

And let's not forget how much the security forces attacked not only protestors, but people on the street during these weeks through the country. Nevermind the fact that the protests were a reaction to security forces killing civilians that weren't resisting.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 13, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> We were talking about a protest in June 2nd, in a specific place. Not a string of protests near the area between May 29th and 31st. And in that same article:
> 
> "Eleven Secret Service employees were transported to the hospital with non-life threatening injuries. The Secret Service said no one crossed the White House fence and no one being protected was ever in danger."
> 
> ...


You can justify riots all you want. They are still riots and they are still illegal. If you are breaking the law, expect law enforcement to come and get in your face.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 13, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> You can justify riots all you want. They are still riots and they are still illegal. If you are breaking the law, expect law enforcement to come and get in your face.



You seem like you write with the purpose to state one position just so that your side has an opposing point to make. True or false, it doesn't matter.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 14, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> You seem like you write with the purpose to state one position just so that your side has an opposing point to make. True or false, it doesn't matter.


Highlight the part that is false.


----------



## Lacius (Jul 14, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Highlight the part that is false.


Law enforcement isn't applied equally, and different people should have different expectations regarding law enforcement. It's kind of the whole point of BLM.

BLM is a generally peaceful protest movement, and regardless of whether or not we condone things done during BLM protests, the message behind BLM is something we should all agree with. Conversely, the message behind the January 6 protests was one of rejecting democracy and overturning an election, and there's plenty of evidence that the January 6 riots were purposeful and instigated by those spearheading the Big Lie. From their foundations to their executions, the two aren't comparable.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 14, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> We were talking about a protest in June 2nd, in a specific place. Not a string of protests near the area between May 29th and 31st. And in that same article:
> 
> "Eleven Secret Service employees were transported to the hospital with non-life threatening injuries. The Secret Service said no one crossed the White House fence and no one being protected was ever in danger."
> 
> ...


random fun fact: hate crimes rose significantly during Trump's term, especially against asian americans in 2020.

It is thus, fair to assume, that there is a significant problem in this country with the right's rhetoric.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 14, 2022)

Lacius said:


> Law enforcement isn't applied equally, and different people should have different expectations regarding law enforcement. It's kind of the whole point of BLM.
> 
> BLM is a generally peaceful protest movement, and regardless of whether or not we condone things done during BLM protests, the message behind BLM is something we should all agree with. Conversely, the message behind the January 6 protests was one of rejecting democracy and overturning an election, and there's plenty of evidence that the January 6 riots were purposeful and instigated by those spearheading the Big Lie. From their foundations to their executions, the two aren't comparable.


"Generally a peaceful protest movement", except for the billions in damage, dozens of murders, and the complete destruction of black businesses and neighborhoods.

David Dorn. Black man killed by mostly peaceful BLM protesters. 

The January 6th riot was never supposed to happen. There was another stage setup at the Supreme Court that people were planning to go to. I find it so odd that the left uses Nazi terminology so effortlessly. You should also look to Arizona where a ballot mule was just sentenced to 1 year in prison. She was one of the mules featured on "2000 Mules". Also, the Wisconsin Supreme Court ruled that drop boxes are illegal now and were illegal in 2020, effectively invalidating all of those ballots.



LainaGabranth said:


> random fun fact: hate crimes rose significantly during Trump's term, especially against asian americans in 2020.
> 
> It is thus, fair to assume, that there is a significant problem in this country with the right's rhetoric.


You fail to mention what race was responsible for all of those hate crimes. Weird oversight on your part.


----------



## Lacius (Jul 14, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> "Generally a peaceful protest movement", except for the billions in damage, dozens of murders, and the complete destruction of black businesses and neighborhoods.


Between 93-96% of BLM protests have been peaceful.



TraderPatTX said:


> The January 6th riot was never supposed to happen. There was another stage setup at the Supreme Court that people were planning to go to.


I suggest you pay closer attention to the January 6 hearings.



TraderPatTX said:


> I find it so odd that the left uses Nazi terminology so effortlessly.


When did I do that? Lol.



TraderPatTX said:


> You should also look to Arizona where a ballot mule was just sentenced to 1 year in prison. She was one of the mules featured on "2000 Mules".


You mean the film that makes unsubstantiated claims, debunked claims, blatant omissions, and promotes conspiracy theories?

I do not believe you are being serious.



TraderPatTX said:


> Also, the Wisconsin Supreme Court ruled that drop boxes are illegal now and were illegal in 2020, effectively invalidating all of those ballots.


The results of the election in Wisconsin (or any other state) have not been invalidated.


----------



## XDel (Jul 14, 2022)

I noticed things began to get a little strange in the late 80's, then in the 90's there was a certain something going on, then by 911, it was clear, the world would never be the same again. Not because of what happened at the Twin Towers, but because of media events, and how the business model has changed, education, entertainment, ideologies, propaganda, that sort  of business. The world is exceptionally, EXCEPTIONALLY plastic and fake these days.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 14, 2022)

Lacius said:


> Between 93-96% of BLM protests have been peaceful.
> 
> 
> I suggest you pay closer attention to the January 6 hearings.
> ...


That is corporate media propaganda. Entire city blocks were burned to the ground.

The J6 hearings are a sham. They canceled a hearing because Steve Bannon demanded he testify in public.

The Big Lie is a Nazi saying. Learn history.

The film that used geotracking of cell phones to pinpoint people going to drop boxes and then back to Democrat campaign offices to get paid. Imagine thinking a woman goes to jail based on debunked claims. You people are hilarious. 

If ballots were dropped off in illegal dropboxes, then those will be invalidated. That's the law. Deal with it.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 14, 2022)

XDel said:


> I noticed things began to get a little strange in the late 80's, then in the 90's there was a certain something going on, then by 911, it was clear, the world would never be the same again. Not because of what happened at the Twin Towers, but because of media events, and how the business model has changed, education, entertainment, ideologies, propaganda, that sort  of business. The world is exceptionally, EXCEPTIONALLY plastic and fake these days.


I hate to break it to you but you're included in that. Most of the performative misanthropes who think they're above the world and are "real" "unlike everyone else" happen to be incredibly fake people built on posturing. Sooooooooooo, I mean. Pretty safe wager about where your observation is coming from. The world wasn't "more real" in the early to mid 80's, you just weren't alive then. We were dealing with the exact same problems of the dolled up faces of capitalism in the face of exploitation and existential horrors like climate change and far right rhetoric on the rise, and I think it's a little funny that the generic 4chan kid thinks the past was any different from the present in anything but media and fashion statements.


----------



## XDel (Jul 14, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> I hate to break it to you but you're included in that. Most of the performative misanthropes who think they're above the world and are "real" "unlike everyone else" happen to be incredibly fake people built on posturing. Sooooooooooo, I mean. Pretty safe wager about where your observation is coming from. The world wasn't "more real" in the early to mid 80's, you just weren't alive then. We were dealing with the exact same problems of the dolled up faces of capitalism in the face of exploitation and existential horrors like climate change and far right rhetoric on the rise, and I think it's a little funny that the generic 4chan kid thinks the past was any different from the present in anything but media and fashion statements.


Oh, OK, thankx for letting me know.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jul 15, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> I hate to break it to you but you're included in that. Most of the performative misanthropes who think they're above the world and are "real" "unlike everyone else" happen to be incredibly fake people built on posturing. Sooooooooooo, I mean. Pretty safe wager about where your observation is coming from. The world wasn't "more real" in the early to mid 80's, you just weren't alive then. We were dealing with the exact same problems of the dolled up faces of capitalism in the face of exploitation and existential horrors like climate change and far right rhetoric on the rise, and I think it's a little funny that the generic 4chan kid thinks the past was any different from the present in anything but media and fashion statements.



Capitalism hasn't failed and the world isn't ending. You list made up problems that aren't really real problems. Hence the aforementioned plastic/fakeness.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 15, 2022)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> Capitalism hasn't failed and the world isn't ending. You list made up problems that aren't really real problems. Hence the aforementioned plastic/fakeness.


You are right about one thing! The consolidation of wealth and power into the hands of the 1% was always the end goal of capitalism, so I guess technically it's succeeded even if it's failed the people.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 15, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> You are right about one thing! The consolidation of wealth and power into the hands of the 1% was always the end goal of capitalism, so I guess technically it's succeeded even if it's failed the people.


Blame the states that shut down for making the rich richer. They were allowed to work. We were not. We saw all of them breaking the rules and doing what they wanted while the government spent trillions giving us scraps. Now we are paying for it with inflation.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 15, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Blame the states that shut down for making the rich richer. They were allowed to work. We were not. We saw all of them breaking the rules and doing what they wanted while the government spent trillions giving us scraps. Now we are paying for it with inflation.


Consolidation of wealth has been peaking since the 90's. It was demonstrated in 2008, and has only spiraled out from there. Just because your attention span for current events is exclusively tied to what your overlords tell you doesn't mean that all history before it was just, y'know, fuckin moot, dingus.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 15, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Consolidation of wealth has been peaking since the 90's. It was demonstrated in 2008, and has only spiraled out from there. Just because your attention span for current events is exclusively tied to what your overlords tell you doesn't mean that all history before it was just, y'know, fuckin moot, dingus.


Now go into the reason why. Could it have been the tech bubble of the 90's? The government you worship allowing banks to lend money to poor people for houses they couldn't afford in the 2000's? The left always likes to spout that things are wrong, but you are never curious enough to find out why it's wrong. That's why you default to "it's Republicans fault" and "orange man bad". There is a lot of common ground between us, but the left just refuses to acknowledge it.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 15, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Now go into the reason why. Could it have been the tech bubble of the 90's? The government you worship allowing banks to lend money to poor people for houses they couldn't afford in the 2000's? The left always likes to spout that things are wrong, but you are never curious enough to find out why it's wrong. That's why you default to "it's Republicans fault" and "orange man bad". There is a lot of common ground between us, but the left just refuses to acknowledge it.


"You call everyone you disagree with a fascist!"
"The government you worship"

Incompatible statements. Pick one.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 15, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> "You call everyone you disagree with a fascist!"
> "The government you worship"
> 
> Incompatible statements. Pick one.


I never said it makes sense. It is leftist logic, so...


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 15, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I never said it makes sense. It is leftist logic, so...


But I don't do either. So, what's the point in the statement?


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 17, 2022)

I am not surprised by the results of my poll, but am very thankful for everyone for participating! I've been kia ever since the primaries, but I find it genuinely fascinating that most people seem to agree that things have been on a downhill trajectory, but the divide is between those who wish to recreate an idealized past that never was for the benefit of their own in group, and people who fear for the future and want to enact policies for the greater good... while being "dunked on" by the first group with meaningless pointless and absolutely fruitless conjecture and straw-manning. My apologies to @Xzi @Lacius @LainaGabranth and my beloved fellow feline @The Catboy for just making another battleground for y'all to play whack-a-mole, but I deeply appreciate your contributions to this section and all you do!

Much love, comrades!


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 17, 2022)

Dakitten said:


> I am not surprised by the results of my poll, but am very thankful for everyone for participating! I've been kia ever since the primaries, but I find it genuinely fascinating that most people seem to agree that things have been on a downhill trajectory, but the divide is between those who wish to recreate an idealized past that never was for the benefit of their own in group, and people who fear for the future and want to enact policies for the greater good... while being "dunked on" by the first group with meaningless pointless and absolutely fruitless conjecture and straw-manning. My apologies to @Xzi @Lacius @LainaGabranth and my beloved fellow feline @The Catboy for just making another battleground for y'all to play whack-a-mole, but I deeply appreciate your contributions to this section and all you do!
> 
> Much love, comrades!


What is the greater good?
As I see it, the left openly embraces advocating for its in-group(s). The main-stream right (including figures like Trump) avoids it like the plague.
The opposite of critical race theory (advocated by the mainstream left and far-left) is not colorblindness (advocated by the right, including Trump) but helping their in-group at the expense of other races.

However, I have not followed the thread all that much, comrade.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 17, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> What is the greater good?
> As I see it, the left openly embraces advocating for its in-group(s). The main-stream right (including figures like Trump) avoids it like the plague.
> The opposite of critical race theory (advocated by the mainstream left and far-left) is not colorblindness (advocated by the right, including Trump) but helping their in-group at the expense of other races.
> 
> However, I have not followed the thread all that much, comrade.


Seeing as the left in the USA is the majority, its "in-groups" are kinda... well, the gist of folk. Critical race theory just outlines how damages have been done to minorities and looks at what can be done to level out the playing field, usually in tandem with how to help bridge the gap between the rich and poor and better living conditions for everyone going forward.

You can help everyone and focus on those who were wronged simultaneously, if you've the will to try, comrade!


----------



## XDel (Jul 17, 2022)

Dakitten said:


> Seeing as the left in the USA is the majority...


Please keep in mind that Plato's Proverbial cave turned digital over 100 years ago... Those who have the power control the satellites, those who control the satellites control the speech, those who control the speech control the perception.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 17, 2022)

XDel said:


> Please keep in mind that Plato's Proverbial cave turned digital over 100 years ago... Those who have the power control the satellites, those who control the satellites control the speech, those who control the speech control the perception.


Cute insinuation, but if that was truly so absolute you'd be no different than the rest of us... unless... THAT WAS PART OF THEIR PLAN, TOO! They figured you out, Neo, before you even began! We're all batteries, you're just a battery with a trenchcoat! The illusion of freedom is another aspect of control in the simulation!

But seriously, that kind of attitude won't get anyone anywhere. Rather than fear the shadows and bark at the dark, it is better to plan for improvement and work towards communal goals. If we're all brainwashed cogs but it makes us think we feel better, what's the harm in trying to address the faults we view in the reality we're given?


----------



## XDel (Jul 17, 2022)

Dakitten said:


> Cute insinuation, but if that was truly so absolute you'd be no different than the rest of us... unless... THAT WAS PART OF THEIR PLAN, TOO! They figured you out, Neo, before you even began! We're all batteries, you're just a battery with a trenchcoat! The illusion of freedom is another aspect of control in the simulation!
> 
> But seriously, that kind of attitude won't get anyone anywhere. Rather than fear the shadows and bark at the dark, it is better to plan for improvement and work towards communal goals. If we're all brainwashed cogs but it makes us think we feel better, what's the harm in trying to address the faults we view in the reality we're given?


Well unfortunately for you guys, you are caught under a post modernist/communistic/neo-marxist interpretation of history, the present, and our selves. Further more you all deny God, or at best, attempt to recreate God in your own image, though without actual knowledge and experience of God, without conscious, you will remain trapped in the proverbial cave chasing after shadows, and having no foundation from which your values have sprung.

Sure you talk about a love for humanity, a community spirit, and this and that, but where did you get those values from? If life is nothing but flesh, economics, and the inevitable worm, then who is to say that any one value is more significant than any other?

If you guys would spend more time trying to understand rather than come across as constantly condescending know it alls, then these little conversations may actually lead to something meaningful.

It's like above, you just assume that anyone that does not agree with you and your post modernist clan here, is merely longing for some past that never existed, yet I don't recall anyone longing for such a thing, though I do see  a lot of people taking dead things from the distant past and hooking them up to life support to use as political leverage.

Take the African slave trade as an example. It marks a period in history where African slaves were being carted away out of Africa and into other countries, and guess what, America wasn't the only place! In fact slavery began long before the African slave trade, it existed all over the world and it could care less what color you were. Contrary to the Marxist Narrative, is was Western Civilization that made a stab at ending slavery, and we even had a blood bath over it! Then because of Democrats and Big Business, the blacks faced a lot of set backs that they would not have otherwise.

Though you know what,  South of Texas they kept their slaves for quite a while longer than us, but that's never talked about. In fact there are Slaves currently in China, the Middle East, etc. etc. though you never hear about them except maybe once in a while through national geographic. Where is your heart felt concern for all of them?

How about the natives, people always bitch about Americans killing the natives and eroding their culture, and in part that is true, but there are other stories, that separate the Natives of North America from the Mexicans and South Americans. I.E. How come in America we have reservations, and we still have the various "tribes", have preserved some of the language customs, etc. yet down beneath the boarder of Texas everyone assumes they are Latin/Spanish, embrace Catholicism and speak Spanish?

I am unsure what set all you kids on this Post Modernist/Communistic/Neo Marxist kick, but it is misleading you, and if there is any sincerity in your heart, it is being corrupted and used against your self and others. There is real evil within this world, but you've got to take off the Main Stream VR head set to see it. And no, reality is not some Matrix-esque homo erotic rave in the underground somewhere, it's something much more real, much more relevant, and with a much higher purpose than mere feeling.

Besides, the author of the Book the Matrix director's were influenced by hated the movies and said that if The Matrix were to make a movie, that The Matrix is exactly the kind of movie it would make.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 17, 2022)

Dakitten said:


> Critical race theory just outlines how damages have been done to minorities and looks at what can be done to level out the playing field, usually in tandem with how to help bridge the gap between the rich and poor and better living conditions for everyone going forward.
> 
> You can help everyone and focus on those who were wronged simultaneously, if you've the will to try, comrade!


a) Please clarify what you mean by greater good. I could not discern it.
b) What can be done to level out the playing field with regards to Asian-Americans outperforming European-Americans in terms of earnings and academic achievement?
c) You cannot help everyone if you declare one group the problem and help the other at the expense of the former. If you limit the number of Asian-American table tennis players you are obviously hurting that group.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 17, 2022)

Dakitten said:


> I am not surprised by the results of my poll, but am very thankful for everyone for participating! I've been kia ever since the primaries, but I find it genuinely fascinating that most people seem to agree that things have been on a downhill trajectory, but the divide is between those who wish to recreate an idealized past that never was for the benefit of their own in group, and people who fear for the future and want to enact policies for the greater good... while being "dunked on" by the first group with meaningless pointless and absolutely fruitless conjecture and straw-manning. My apologies to @Xzi @Lacius @LainaGabranth and my beloved fellow feline @The Catboy for just making another battleground for y'all to play whack-a-mole, but I deeply appreciate your contributions to this section and all you do!
> 
> Much love, comrades!


One group wants to decentralize power back to the states and just wants to be left alone and another group wants to centralize power in the federal government to rule over the people. The left is so brainwashed, they advocate for an authoritarian central government while calling everybody they disagree with fascist. The cognitive dissonance with the left grows stronger by the day. Communism is a helluva drug.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 17, 2022)

XDel said:


> Well unfortunately for you guys, you are caught under a post modernist/communistic/neo-marxist interpretation of history, the present, and our selves. Further more you all deny God, or at best, attempt to recreate God in your own image, though without actual knowledge and experience of God, without conscious, you will remain trapped in the proverbial cave chasing after shadows, and having no foundation from which your values have sprung.


In overview on the whole, this is whataboutism and white apologetic talking points mixed in with some zealotry... Classic right wing tactic. 

I am sorry to be the one to have to break this to you, but religion in the US is falling out of favor more now than it has in previous generations. The ability to break apart inconsistencies in the histories, the lack of modern day relevance, and the corruption of many religious institutions has left many not wanting to partake in organized faith. Even more than this, of course, certain faiths encourage division and violence on a grand scale as there is the obvious presupposition that practitioners are starting from an absolute and perfect origin for their world views that non-believers do not share and thus are lesser stock in need of conversion... or death. Nobody is missing anything by not drinking your kool-aid, comrade, but you come off as awful hostile implying we're blind without your faith.



XDel said:


> Sure you talk about a love for humanity, a community spirit, and this and that, but where did you get those values from? If life is nothing but flesh, economics, and the inevitable worm, then who is to say that any one value is more significant than any other?



Generally... society? The collective consensus of the masses involved? Kinda the whole game there, really. People are social animals, we come together to form a stronger collective than could be achieved by individual actions, and in the process establish culturally accepted practices and ideals.



XDel said:


> If you guys would spend more time trying to understand rather than come across as constantly condescending know it alls, then these little conversations may actually lead to something meaningful.



You're accusing folk of being ignorant slaves, then mock them as being know-it-alls. Irony intensifies.



XDel said:


> It's like above, you just assume that anyone that does not agree with you and your post modernist clan here, is merely longing for some past that never existed, yet I don't recall anyone longing for such a thing, though I do see  a lot of people taking dead things from the distant past and hooking them up to life support to use as political leverage.



Isn't "taking dead things from the distant past and putting them on life support" the same as "wishing for aspects of a past in the present"? You can use whatever terminology makes your naughty bits tingle, but at the end of the day you've been talking about returning the status of law to what it was in the past, both with abortion and gay marriage... and you imply a pretty hefty religious ideal that would be akin to governments of the very distant past.



XDel said:


> Take the African slave trade as an example. It marks a period in history where African slaves were being carted away out of Africa and into other countries, and guess what, America wasn't the only place! In fact slavery began long before the African slave trade, it existed all over the world and it could care less what color you were. Contrary to the Marxist Narrative, is was Western Civilization that made a stab at ending slavery, and we even had a blood bath over it! Then because of Democrats and Big Business, the blacks faced a lot of set backs that they would not have otherwise.


Three things. First, nobody debates the African slave trade as anything but bad, but everyone condemns its use by the western powers. Second, this really isn't covering the USA which was the topic being discussed, but while we're here the civil war took place well after other western powers caught the notion that it maybe wasn't such a good idea ever. Lastly, and this is important, time moves in a line and things change. The Democrats of yesteryear are not the Democrats of today, and studies have been very clear that the Southern Switch was a thing and you can see in the party lines today that this is obviously the case. Preaching this line makes you seem like a disingenuous grifter... kinda like your avatar and title...



XDel said:


> Though you know what,  South of Texas they kept their slaves for quite a while longer than us, but that's never talked about. In fact there are Slaves currently in China, the Middle East, etc. etc. though you never hear about them except maybe once in a while through national geographic. Where is your heart felt concern for all of them?



Even if modern news doesn't highlight it all the time, it doesn't mean human rights violations across the globe aren't an issue for the left. Hell, I can dig up plenty of left-leaning news sources that do bring these sorts of things up quite often.. how about the right? What's that? Hate crimes against immigrants is almost exclusively done by the right and they celebrate human rights abuses while even the center-left shamefully tries to minimize their involvement when they are causing an issue while the far left protests it altogether? How very odd.

Also, again, nobody celebrates slavery anywhere and what happened south of us doesn't make the actions of our homeland somehow magically better.



XDel said:


> How about the natives, people always bitch about Americans killing the natives and eroding their culture, and in part that is true, but there are other stories, that separate the Natives of North America from the Mexicans and South Americans. I.E. How come in America we have reservations, and we still have the various "tribes", have preserved some of the language customs, etc. yet down beneath the boarder of Texas everyone assumes they are Latin/Spanish, embrace Catholicism and speak Spanish?



Because absolute genocide was averted but what happened was still terrible. See what happens when you don't view the world in black and white? Also, the atrocities of others doesn't make our own issues less relevant within our own borders. Please try to stop shifting, you're absolutely tanking your credibility.



XDel said:


> I am unsure what set all you kids on this Post Modernist/Communistic/Neo Marxist kick, but it is misleading you, and if there is any sincerity in your heart, it is being corrupted and used against your self and others. There is real evil within this world, but you've got to take off the Main Stream VR head set to see it. And no, reality is not some Matrix-esque homo erotic rave in the underground somewhere, it's something much more real, much more relevant, and with a much higher purpose than mere feeling.
> 
> Besides, the author of the Book the Matrix director's were influenced by hated the movies and said that if The Matrix were to make a movie, that The Matrix is exactly the kind of movie it would make.



Again, you presume that people are mislead because their views don't match yours, but you don't really have anything to show of it. You throw out the idea of a vague evil force, sprinkle in some homophobia, and complain that a relevant pop culture source has a naysayer involved in the media presented... woo. I'm not married to the movies and can critique them as popcorn trash too, but it doesn't make the comparison any weaker.

All in all... your posts are just hateful junk without advocating for anything but the same old nonsense that got my poll to the numbers it received. History was largely dictated by theocratic ruling class people and lead to dissatisfaction, and you still cling to the idea that going backwards is the way to fix the problems today. I would advise some introspection!



UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> a) Please clarify what you mean by greater good. I could not discern it.
> b) What can be done to level out the playing field with regards to Asian-Americans outperforming European-Americans in terms of earnings and academic achievement?
> c) You cannot help everyone if you declare one group the problem and help the other at the expense of the former. If you limit the number of Asian-American table tennis players you are obviously hurting that group.


a) Wrong quote of mine, but the greater good is in reference to aiding a community over one's own interests.
b) In the US? Those two ethnic blocks don't really need a lot of support, but naturally increasing the quality of schools and funding things like state managed child care and medical services would help everyone get on the same playing field and narrow the academic and wage gap.
c) I don't think I've ever seen anyone in this form scream "Kill the asians!" or anything, but I'm presuming that you're saying the "harm" is not offering the top tier opportunities to every high performing (or well funded) asian student who reaches the benchmarks for enrollment. I actually have a whole bunch of asian stepsisters who all went to high end colleges, so I'm happy to address this!

It isn't that bad of an issue at the best of times now, as they tend to get opportunities at some high end college or another (my middle step sister didn't get into Berkeley despite crushing her pre-reqs, but she went to Davis and did just fine for herself) and at the worst of times in a hypothetical leftist progressive nation... well, surprise surprise, evening out the resources and talent pool of teachers between schools would allow EVERY ethnic group the same opportunities for advancement, including the high performers! Raise all boats and all that jazz. Just because you don't offer the best for the most capable doesn't mean you're inflicting harm, it just means you're counting on their ability to procure resources and training to keep pushing them forward while focusing on those who may need more assistance.

Hyper-individualism is a bit of a curse, and exceptional people will always find a way to be exceptional and their contributions should of course be celebrated, but it isn't going to end the world if those celebrations are toned down a bit and the resources available to the best aren't quite as grandiose and expensive. People will still be motivated to do their best even if they aren't given super ultra trophies and monetary compensation, and at the end of the day... even Asian Americans aren't properly represented in the highest wealth pools, so obviously skill and success aren't completely hand in hand now.



TraderPatTX said:


> One group wants to decentralize power back to the states and just wants to be left alone and another group wants to centralize power in the federal government to rule over the people. The left is so brainwashed, they advocate for an authoritarian central government while calling everybody they disagree with fascist. The cognitive dissonance with the left grows stronger by the day. Communism is a helluva drug.


Sorry love, but the idea of States acting as Countries isn't how it works here. There was already a disagreement about it a while back called the Civil War, didn't end well for the rebels, get over it. Human rights are a federal issue, sustainability is a federal issue, health and safety is a federal issue, and terrorism response is a federal issue.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 17, 2022)

Dakitten said:


> Sorry love, but the idea of States acting as Countries isn't how it works here. There was already a disagreement about it a while back called the Civil War, didn't end well for the rebels, get over it. Human rights are a federal issue, sustainability is a federal issue, health and safety is a federal issue, and terrorism response is a federal issue.


WTH are you talking about? The Civil War ended slavery, not states rights. The 10th Amendment is still in the Constitution. Just because you don't like it, doesn't mean it isn't true. The federal government was created by the states, ya dork.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 17, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> WTH are you talking about? The Civil War ended slavery, not states rights. The 10th Amendment is still in the Constitution. Just because you don't like it, doesn't mean it isn't true. The federal government was created by the states, ya dork.


The civil war was sparked by States wanting to have the power to rule themselves independent of certain Federal policies that maybe kinda sorta yeah was totally about slavery. States rights was the flag they waived, hence the Dixiecrats, AKA the States Rights party... ya dork. =3


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 17, 2022)

Dakitten said:


> The civil war was sparked by States wanting to have the power to rule themselves independent of certain Federal policies that maybe kinda sorta yeah was totally about slavery. States rights was the flag they waived, hence the Dixiecrats, AKA the States Rights party... ya dork. =3


The states didn't want to have the power to rule themselves, that is literally how the US was designed by the Founders. It's in the Constitution. You should try reading it sometime. You will definitely learn something that your school failed to teach you. It doesn't matter if you like it or not. Cope.

*The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the States, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the people.*

Imagine hating this sentence and trying to spread the lie that it leads to authoritarianism and fascism. This is how dumb today's left has become.


----------



## Benja81 (Jul 17, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> Why "22 years".


My guess is because its 2022.



mrdude said:


> It's worse. Too many Woke and PC types have ruined it


You're part of the problem.

Do you feel the USA is better now than it was 22 years ago?​Hell no its not better unless you consider gun/mental health crisis, sexual/physical assault at seemingly all time highs, and being on the verge of banana republic and civil war as "better."

Its probably better for sociopaths, drug lords, and extremist. But far, far in the "worse" column for your everday jerk just trying to exist.

Just don't forget 1)things can and do reverse their trajectory, but that NEVER happens without changing the causes (I'll be the first to admit I don't know all the answers, but I do know *we need to work together and stop blaming eachother*). 2)Even with things on a downturn and many negatives going on, there's still so much more to be thankful for.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 17, 2022)

Benja81 said:


> My guess is because its 2022.
> 
> 
> You're part of the problem.
> ...


I know it doesn't seem like it, but we are actually doing better. The reason why things look bad now is because all of the corruption that has been hidden from us for so many decades is being exposed. The corrupt are fighting back to re-establish the status quo. The people are waking up and no longer living in ignorance and we are shocked at what we are finding.

I agree, we need to stop blaming each other. That's just how the corrupt has conditioned us to stay in power. Continuously dividing us into smaller and smaller groups. Not to compete with each other on a level playing field, but to fight amongst ourselves while the corrupt enrich themselves. Divided we are more easy to control.

Think of every major event in the last 22 years. From 9/11 to the housing bubble, to Covid, to the current energy and inflation crises. Who benefitted from all of these crises? Certainly not We the People. We had laws (Patriot Act) passed against us for our safety and we cheered it on. We had international banks and foreign companies bailed out with our money. We were all locked down and forced to stay at home while the corrupt raked in trillions of dollars of our money. And now, what money we have left is becoming more worthless as the months go by and gas is over $5 a gallon.

Now is the time not only for Americans to unite, but the world to unite. Sri Lankans showed us what the people are capable of doing. The farmers in the Netherlands are fighting back. The truckers in Canada took a stand. The corrupt hate this and are scared.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 17, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> The states didn't want to have the power to rule themselves, that is literally how the US was designed by the Founders. It's in the Constitution. You should try reading it sometime. You will definitely learn something that your school failed to teach you. It doesn't matter if you like it or not. Cope.
> 
> *The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the States, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the people.*
> 
> Imagine hating this sentence and trying to spread the lie that it leads to authoritarianism and fascism. This is how dumb today's left has become.


You throw a lot of insults around, but honestly you kinda seem a bit lost here with your strawman punching bag. I've been pro-fed over state rights since forever, and have been arguing that here once you brought it up!

When it says "Nor prohibited by it to the States", it means that Federal law takes precedent over State law. States can make up their own laws (I would suspect in relation to localized matters even if nowaday it is being perverted into some idea of compartmentalized nation-states that still suck the value out of the deeply majority blue states via federal aide) but per Article 6 Clause 2 of the Constitution's Supremacy clause, any conflict between State and Fed defaults to the Fed. Not that I'd know, I never research this kind of thing and don't actively work with law enforcement or anything... 

You should try out public service, I think it would help you empathize with folk! Just stay away from policing, I think you're a little too high strung for that sort of work.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 17, 2022)

100% better ever since Trump came to power and set the stage for future generations to follow in his foot steps to a better future.


----------



## omgcat (Jul 17, 2022)

Things are going to get real interesting, real fast. we are officially in the information age, so education mostly drives the economy. the brain drain from the south to the west/north east due to the draconian abortion and coming gay/sodomy laws/contraceptive laws is going to continue to impoverish the south as companies follow the money away from the states with awful legislation. while we are basically careening towards a second civil war, it really won't play out that ways as it is more rural vs urban issues at play.

What I am expecting is a massive increase in secular violence, in the vein of Christian extremists attacking abortion doctors/clinics in states where it isn't legal. basically a USA sized version of the troubles. I also expect the GOP to take control of the house/senate and pass a federal abortion ban, which blue states will ignore like we already ignore the DEA scheduling of weed/magic mushrooms. I expect travel to out of state to get abortion care to be made illegal using the Texas style bounty laws since judicial consistency is basically out the window.

overall it's gonna be wild in the next 2 years.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 17, 2022)

Dakitten said:


> You throw a lot of insults around, but honestly you kinda seem a bit lost here with your strawman punching bag. I've been pro-fed over state rights since forever, and have been arguing that here once you brought it up!
> 
> When it says "Nor prohibited by it to the States", it means that Federal law takes precedent over State law. States can make up their own laws (I would suspect in relation to localized matters even if nowaday it is being perverted into some idea of compartmentalized nation-states that still suck the value out of the deeply majority blue states via federal aide) but per Article 6 Clause 2 of the Constitution's Supremacy clause, any conflict between State and Fed defaults to the Fed. Not that I'd know, I never research this kind of thing and don't actively work with law enforcement or anything...
> 
> You should try out public service, I think it would help you empathize with folk! Just stay away from policing, I think you're a little too high strung for that sort of work.


The states were always designed to be where the experiments happen. So if a certain policy fails, it only affects one state instead of the entire country. The Founders were pretty clear about the concept of a limited federal government. That is why Obama called the Constitution a document of negative rights for the federal government and it is the reason why the left despises the Constitution.

I already tried public service. 11 years in the US Army. So you can stop with your superiority complex. It looks silly.



omgcat said:


> Things are going to get real interesting, real fast. we are officially in the information age, so education mostly drives the economy. the brain drain from the south to the west/north east due to the draconian abortion and coming gay/sodomy laws/contraceptive laws is going to continue to impoverish the south as companies follow the money away from the states with awful legislation. while we are basically careening towards a second civil war, it really won't play out that ways as it is more rural vs urban issues at play.
> 
> What I am expecting is a massive increase in secular violence, in the vein of Christian extremists attacking abortion doctors/clinics in states where it isn't legal. basically a USA sized version of the troubles. I also expect the GOP to take control of the house/senate and pass a federal abortion ban, which blue states will ignore like we already ignore the DEA scheduling of weed/magic mushrooms. I expect travel to out of state to get abortion care to be made illegal using the Texas style bounty laws since judicial consistency is basically out the window.
> 
> overall it's gonna be wild in the next 2 years.


So you are concerned about abortion clinics being bombed while pregnancy centers in NY, Oregon and Louisiana are being bombed right now by a group called Jane's Revenge. Weird.

It will be a wild 2 years, just not how you are expecting.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 17, 2022)

omgcat said:


> Things are going to get real interesting, real fast. we are officially in the information age, so education mostly drives the economy. the brain drain from the south to the west/north east due to the draconian abortion and coming gay/sodomy laws/contraceptive laws is going to continue to impoverish the south as companies follow the money away from the states with awful legislation. while we are basically careening towards a second civil war, it really won't play out that ways as it is more rural vs urban issues at play.
> 
> What I am expecting is a massive increase in secular violence, in the vein of Christian extremists attacking abortion doctors/clinics in states where it isn't legal. basically a USA sized version of the troubles. I also expect the GOP to take control of the house/senate and pass a federal abortion ban, which blue states will ignore like we already ignore the DEA scheduling of weed/magic mushrooms. I expect travel to out of state to get abortion care to be made illegal using the Texas style bounty laws since judicial consistency is basically out the window.
> overall it's gonna be wild in the next 2 years


wild 2 years you say? I give it a good few months before   we realize bethesda was warning us all along via a video game IP


----------



## omgcat (Jul 17, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> So you are concerned about abortion clinics being bombed while pregnancy centers in NY, Oregon and Louisiana are being bombed right now by a group called Jane's Revenge. Weird.
> 
> It will be a wild 2 years, just not how you are expecting.


you know, shit like this: https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...-girl-rape-doctor-bernard-kidnapping-barrett/

like I said, secular violence cuts both ways, you basically proved my point. we have evidence of violence and threats in both directions which is an example of troubles style secular violence. expect it to escalate, as restrictions get tighter.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 17, 2022)

what i find odd is the GOP pleaded for democrats to pass a bill to give Scotus security detail but i bet if the opposite was true the gop would laugh and even egg on their supporters to kill the liberal judges i bet my life on that


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 17, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> The states were always designed to be where the experiments happen. So if a certain policy fails, it only affects one state instead of the entire country. The Founders were pretty clear about the concept of a limited federal government. That is why Obama called the Constitution a document of negative rights for the federal government and it is the reason why the left despises the Constitution.
> 
> I already tried public service. 11 years in the US Army. So you can stop with your superiority complex. It looks silly.


For what its worth, I was meaning on a more local level, but thank you for your service! As a vet myself, I appreciate anyone who opts for military service, too! Pity you're also a crackpot...

The "Founders" weren't nearly so homogenized, by the by. There were federalists and anti-federalists, and while it is cute how deeply you side with one faction over the other, one of the core sources of debate since the founding was the level of Federal power. Also, the Constitution also isn't a perfect document that is immune to criticism, and Obama for his many... many faults... was a well educated scholar and expert on constitutional law. He spoke of its shortcomings professionally, but y'know, seeing as he was the president of the country and all I think it is pretty obvious he didn't HATE it or the country, despite your annoying insinuations.

I guess what I'm trying to say here is that you've got a lot of rage due to demonizing folk you don't agree with, and this sounds kinda dangerous and even threatening with some of your comments. You may want to seek help.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 17, 2022)

omgcat said:


> you know, shit like this: https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...-girl-rape-doctor-bernard-kidnapping-barrett/
> 
> like I said, secular violence cuts both ways, you basically proved my point. we have evidence of violence and threats in both directions which is an example of troubles style secular violence. expect it to escalate, as restrictions get tighter.


Is this you?

*What I am expecting is a massive increase in secular violence, in the vein of Christian extremists attacking abortion doctors/clinics in states where it isn't legal.* basically a USA sized version of the troubles. I also expect the GOP to take control of the house/senate and pass a federal abortion ban, which blue states will ignore like we already ignore the DEA scheduling of weed/magic mushrooms. I expect travel to out of state to get abortion care to be made illegal using the Texas style bounty laws since judicial consistency is basically out the window.

I'm not seeing the both ways argument being made here.



Dakitten said:


> For what its worth, I was meaning on a more local level, but thank you for your service! As a vet myself, I appreciate anyone who opts for military service, too! Pity you're also a crackpot...
> 
> The "Founders" weren't nearly so homogenized, by the by. There were federalists and anti-federalists, and while it is cute how deeply you side with one faction over the other, one of the core sources of debate since the founding was the level of Federal power. Also, the Constitution also isn't a perfect document that is immune to criticism, and Obama for his many... many faults... was a well educated scholar and expert on constitutional law. He spoke of its shortcomings professionally, but y'know, seeing as he was the president of the country and all I think it is pretty obvious he didn't HATE it or the country, despite your annoying insinuations.
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to say here is that you've got a lot of rage due to demonizing folk you don't agree with, and this sounds kinda dangerous and even threatening with some of your comments. You may want to seek help.


Fake compliment ending with an insult.

I never said that the Founders were homogenized. You just imagined that on your own, but the final document they created and was voted by all of the newly created states shows that they agreed to a limited federal government since they just escaped a monarchy. Why would they create a similar style government after defeating tyranny? That makes zero sense. Criticize the Constitution all you want. That's all that the left has because they do not have the majority to make changes to it like they think they do. You can tell Obama hated the country when he campaigned on "fundamentally transforming America". If you love something or somebody, you don't try to fundamentally change it/them.

The only rage on these forums is coming from hard leftists crying and seething that the Constitution is being upheld again. Those who say for others to seek help are normally the ones who need it themselves. It's called projection and you seem to enjoy employing it even though you are not that good at it.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 17, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Fake compliment ending with an insult.
> 
> I never said that the Founders were homogenized. You just imagined that on your own, but the final document they created and was voted by all of the newly created states shows that they agreed to a limited federal government since they just escaped a monarchy. Why would they create a similar style government after defeating tyranny? That makes zero sense. Criticize the Constitution all you want. That's all that the left has because they do not have the majority to make changes to it like they think they do. You can tell Obama hated the country when he campaigned on "fundamentally transforming America". If you love something or somebody, you don't try to fundamentally change it/them.


You really idolize the founders for somebody who also rages about the state of the country in other threads. Huff and puff all you want, comrade, people want change and reform doesn't have to mean rising from ruin. Obama wasn't a Muslim terrorist who hated the country he lead for two terms by demand from the majority of citizens on a platform of reform. Your analogy about loving folks is also a bit silly. Plenty of people love family members but hate that they've been brainwashed by Fox news and other dishonest sources into believing all their neighbors are antifa supersoldiers ready to stuff dead babies down their throats, and want them to change. Maybe even someone you know! 



TraderPatTX said:


> The only rage on these forums is coming from hard leftists crying and seething that the Constitution is being upheld again. Those who say for others to seek help are normally the ones who need it themselves. It's called projection and you seem to enjoy employing it even though you are not that good at it.


If you say so. The rage I tend to spot is from leftists mad that the will of the people is being usurped by the minority continuously, and that individual freedoms are being taken. This doesn't include the sway back from raging conservatives using whataboutism and non-democratic loopholes to defend their unpopular opinions of course. A pretty good number of these threads tend to be mass topic spam campaigns from certain grouchy right wingers itching for a fight... or sharing conspiracies.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 17, 2022)

Dakitten said:


> You really idolize the founders for somebody who also rages about the state of the country in other threads. Huff and puff all you want, comrade, people want change and reform doesn't have to mean rising from ruin. Obama wasn't a Muslim terrorist who hated the country he lead for two terms by demand from the majority of citizens on a platform of reform. Your analogy about loving folks is also a bit silly. Plenty of people love family members but hate that they've been brainwashed by Fox news and other dishonest sources into believing all their neighbors are antifa supersoldiers ready to stuff dead babies down their throats, and want them to change. Maybe even someone you know!
> 
> 
> If you say so. The rage I tend to spot is from leftists mad that the will of the people is being usurped by the minority continuously, and that individual freedoms are being taken. This doesn't include the sway back from raging conservatives using whataboutism and non-democratic loopholes to defend their unpopular opinions of course. A pretty good number of these threads tend to be mass topic spam campaigns from certain grouchy right wingers itching for a fight... or sharing conspiracies.


The Founders created the greatest country on Earth by writing one of the greatest documents as it's foundation. One would think that if the majorities of states wanted change, they would have continued down that path with Hillary, but her ego was so big, she didn't think she needed to campaign in critical states. Yes, only right wing news sources are legitimate, even though they are proven wrong by citizen journalists every single day and this includes Fox News who is part of the corporate media. This entire paragraph doesn't even make sense and I'm not sure why you even typed it out since I never mentioned it besides to highlight your own delusion.

Except individual rights are not being taken. Actually, the most supreme right of all, the right to life was upheld. Sorry if that is so offensive to you, but that's the left in a nutshell. The only grouchy people on these threads are from the left. The left cannot debate without slinging insults and writing paragraphs of whataboutism about inter-racial marriage being made illegal and women being subjugated a la, Handmaid's Tale. Your entire first paragraph is a word salad of whataboutism. Project much?


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 17, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> The Founders created the greatest country on Earth by writing one of the greatest documents as it's foundation. One would think that if the majorities of states wanted change, they would have continued down that path with Hillary, but her ego was so big, she didn't think she needed to campaign in critical states.


Nobody ever said all leftists were good. That being said, Hillary did win the popular vote, Trump just won the undemocratic and very outdated electoral college. Yay swing states.



TraderPatTX said:


> Yes, only right wing news sources are legitimate, even though they are proven wrong by citizen journalists every single day and this includes Fox News who is part of the corporate media. This entire paragraph doesn't even make sense and I'm not sure why you even typed it out since I never mentioned it besides to highlight your own delusion.


I was talking about how people can love others and long for change and gave the Fox news bit as an example. I'm not sure what you're even talking about here, I couldn't care less about corporate news but you seem to be trying to use some sarcasm while lumping them in at the same time? Confusing stuff.



TraderPatTX said:


> Except individual rights are not being taken. Actually, the most supreme right of all, the right to life was upheld. Sorry if that is so offensive to you, but that's the left in a nutshell. The only grouchy people on these threads are from the left.


And here we have the religious nonsense conservative bingo! Mark your cards, folks!

I can't say I'm overly surprised you can't empathize with women suffering from pain and distress from even regular pregnancies, let alone exceptional and abnormal ones, and you'd be more focused on the potential for a life form to emerge over the safety and well being of the gender you can't relate to, but at least this clears up any concern that you might not be a scumbag!



TraderPatTX said:


> The left cannot debate without slinging insults and writing paragraphs of whataboutism about inter-racial marriage being made illegal and women being subjugated a la, Handmaid's Tale. Your entire first paragraph is a word salad of whataboutism. Project much?


You've kinda been the primary slinger of insults at folk, and whataboutism didn't occur in my paragraph? I covered how the founders took two different sides regarding federal power and reached a compromise while yielding the highest office to a Federalist, how Obama won the popular vote, and how people can love people who need to change to better their lives. There was no projection nor whataboutism at all. Seriously, you're off the script, comrade. Please do yourself a favor and touch some grass, you've been down too long.


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 17, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Except individual rights are not being taken.


"She would have had the baby, and as many women who have had babies as a result of rape, we would hope that she would understand the reason and ultimately the benefit of having the child,”
Jim Bopp

One of the major right to life laywers who also drafted many of the current anti abortion bills within the Republican party.

“Unless her life was at danger, there is no exception for rape,” Bopp

You should be disgusted with yourself, and  realize that your party didn't care about States rights. What it really cared about was control.
  Rights were taken away. And only could happen if supreme court over ruled roe v wade.
There is no fucking benifits to that.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 18, 2022)

Tell you what, since I'm bored, I challenge @TraderPatTX to a debate on LGBTQ+ issues. Formatted with MDD's style; opening statements back and forth, and then questions from spectators. No bloodsports (unless you want to do that, but you do *not* want to do bloodsports with me lmao) just data and information. We can do this in discord or somewhere else that we agree on if you prefer. I want a voiced debate, no pansy ass text shit.

So the question is.

Are you man enough?


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 18, 2022)

"Right to life". Except you guys don't seem to care at all about all the life lost due to poor healthcare and mass shootings.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jul 18, 2022)

KingVamp said:


> "Right to life". Except you guys don't seem to care at all about all the life lost due to poor healthcare and mass shootings.



Didn't Idaho GOP just vote to always preserve the foetus even if it is a life risk for the woman? As I keep saying, guns have more rights than women in the USA,


----------



## mrdude (Jul 18, 2022)

Benja81 said:


> You're part of the problem.


Said everyone that's ever tried to push an agenda that others disagreed with.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 18, 2022)

Dakitten said:


> Just because you don't offer the best for the most capable doesn't mean you're inflicting harm, it just means you're counting on their ability to procure resources and training to keep pushing them forward while focusing on those who may need more assistance.


So if a more capable woman loses her position to less qualified man due to state pressure, the woman was not we are inflicting harm on her, we are just pushing her forward.



Dakitten said:


> Hyper-individualism is a bit of a curse, and exceptional people will always find a way to be exceptional and their contributions should of course be celebrated, but it isn't going to end the world if those celebrations are toned down a bit


Nobody needs your celebrations. Racism in the selection process is unfair. We don´t make the NBA 4% Asian because they need more representation. If an African-American cannot play in the NBA because of this form of racism, I`m sure he would understand and "still be motivated to do their best" (as you put it).



Dakitten said:


> even Asian Americans aren't properly represented in the highest wealth pools, so obviously skill and success aren't completely hand in hand now.


I don´t have the numbers but I would be surprised if they didn´t make up at least 4%. Since you made the claim, you should provide the numbers. (Though I am not in favor of equating skill and success)


BTW I´m wondering what your step-siblings think about this topic. More and more young Asians Americans have found out that you need to march with BLM etc in order to gain access to high society. They support the oppression of their own group for personal gain.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 18, 2022)

Dakitten said:


> Nobody ever said all leftists were good. That being said, Hillary did win the popular vote, Trump just won the undemocratic and very outdated electoral college. Yay swing states.
> 
> 
> I was talking about how people can love others and long for change and gave the Fox news bit as an example. I'm not sure what you're even talking about here, I couldn't care less about corporate news but you seem to be trying to use some sarcasm while lumping them in at the same time? Confusing stuff.
> ...


Every single president in history has been elected by the Electoral College. And yes, it is undemocratic because the Founders did that on purpose. They know what happens with pure democracies. Apparently, you don't. Maybe you should go read some books on the subject.

The left always uses Fox News as some kind of boogeyman not realizing they are part of the same corporate media pushing the same fake news.

Never mentioned religion, but it's the only argument you people have even though the right to life is the most important natural right we have. You can't debate that so you bring in religion every single time. You ain't the first to do this and you won't be the last. It just shows why the left is so angry about the Dobbs decision. You really can't debate your position and now you are forced to do.

Stop talking about pregnancy like it's some kind of disease.

Telling strangers to seek help is not a compliment. And you are no doctor, so you are unqualified to make those diagnoses. Why do leftists on this forum keep saying that people like me are raging and that we are down? What do we have to be mad at? It is people like you still whining about the Electoral College, the Dobbs decision, the fact we only have 2 senators per state, Fox News, and whatever else you people continuously whine about because you don't understand our form of government and you don't understand what the Founders meant when they wrote the Constitution. I guarantee if you read more and commented less, you'd be a lot less angry on here because you would be able to understand these concepts that seem to be eluding you. So, while I go touch some grass, you should hit the library. Meet you back here later, comrade.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 18, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Tell you what, since I'm bored, I challenge @TraderPatTX to a debate on LGBTQ+ issues. Formatted with MDD's style; opening statements back and forth, and then questions from spectators. No bloodsports (unless you want to do that, but you do *not* want to do bloodsports with me lmao) just data and information. We can do this in discord or somewhere else that we agree on if you prefer. I want a voiced debate, no pansy ass text shit.
> 
> So the question is.
> 
> Are you man enough?


May I suggest the youtube channel "modern-day debate"?


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 18, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Tell you what, since I'm bored, I challenge @TraderPatTX to a debate on LGBTQ+ issues. Formatted with MDD's style; opening statements back and forth, and then questions from spectators. No bloodsports (unless you want to do that, but you do *not* want to do bloodsports with me lmao) just data and information. We can do this in discord or somewhere else that we agree on if you prefer. I want a voiced debate, no pansy ass text shit.
> 
> So the question is.
> 
> Are you man enough?


Why do you assume my gender, bigot? See, you've already failed the debate before it's started.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 18, 2022)

KingVamp said:


> "Right to life". Except you guys don't seem to care at all about all the life lost due to poor healthcare and mass shootings.


A mass shooting was just prevented over the weekend in a mall outside of Indianapolis by a good guy with a gun. If Indiana had the gun laws you fantasize about, dozens would have died there. So your gotcha doesn't hold water because you refuse to read the news to know what is going on around you. In the future, read more, comment less and and you won't make such dumb comments.

As for your comment about healthcare... once we stop being the world's policeman and sending billions to Ukraine, then we can talk about paying for healthcare. You have to make a decision there. What's more important?


----------



## alt_Human (Jul 18, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah
> 
> fake news fake news fake news fake news fake news fake news fake news fake news fake news fake news fake news fake news fake news fake news fake news fake news fake news fake news fake news fake news fake news fake news fake news fake news fake news fake news
> 
> ...



Ruh oh. Someone woke up triggered, again. Do you enjoy being incredibly angry the first thing when you wake up every day? I can't believe that's a healthy thing mentally or physically.

Not going to comment on the majority of flat out lies you're telling, again, but I will comment on your continual "more intelligent than you" attitude. Always acting towards others like you have some super Google and reading skills that are unparalled to anyone that disagrees with you. Well. Here's some more actual facts for you because you're full of shit as usual:

Regarding the comment to @Dakitten, "I guarantee if you read more and commented less, you'd be a lot less angry on here because you would be able to understand these concepts that seem to be eluding you".

TraderPAtTX:
Joined:  Jun 24, 2022                                                                                                                         Messages: 306       

DaKitten:
Joined:  Jul 18, 2021                                                                                                                             Messages: 372

So while you just might be THE best Googler in the world with your search engine super sluthing skills,  it seems your reading, fact checking, and math are all pure shit. I guess you're pretty good at deplorable tactics too. Things like blaming others for the exact things you're doing yourself. Try to keep up, lil fella. MIght want to fact check next time before making yourself look stupid in public, again.



TraderPatTX said:


> A mass shooting was just prevented over the weekend in a mall outside of Indianapolis by a good guy with a gun. If Indiana had the gun laws you fantasize about, dozens would have died there. So your gotcha doesn't hold water because you refuse to read the news to know what is going on around you. In the future, read more, comment less and and you won't make such dumb comments.
> 
> As for your comment about healthcare... once we stop being the world's policeman and sending billions to Ukraine, then we can talk about paying for healthcare. You have to make a decision there. What's more important?



More flat out lies from you. 1. A mass shooting was 100% NOT prevented. Fact. There's nothing to even debate. You're wrong. Again. 2. Your stupid shit about "If Indiana had the gun laws you fantasize about, dozens would have died there." is nothing but complete whataboutism. Another deplorable tactic you seem to be good at. Not to mention you're acting like the armed citizen whipped out an AR-15 to take care of the guy. No ones trying to disarm everyone from legally carrying a pistol. Just more fake deplorable news from you, along with more rants of "I'm more intelligent than you! You need to Google and read more!!!" LMFAO! Apparently you forgot to read what the definition of a mass shooting is, and also forgot to read the actual article regarding the shooting that would have shown you that it was in fact a mass shooting. Yet here you are with "A mass shooting was prevented" right before "In the future, read more, comment less and and you won't make such dumb comments."

You're a liar and a hypocrite.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jul 18, 2022)

alt_Human said:


> You're a liar and a hypocrite.


Pretty much sums up the issue, and it exposes all this pretentious nonsense about wanting to engage in good faith.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 18, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Why do you assume my gender, bigot? See, you've already failed the debate before it's started.


Cold Feet Trader backs out again! Typical limp right!!


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 18, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> A mass shooting was just prevented over the weekend in a mall outside of Indianapolis by a good guy with a gun. If Indiana had the gun laws you fantasize about, dozens would have died there. So your gotcha doesn't hold water because you refuse to read the news to know what is going on around you. In the future, read more, comment less and and you won't make such dumb comments.


Great. Still way more mass shootings than any other first world country.



TraderPatTX said:


> As for your comment about healthcare... once we stop being the world's policeman and sending billions to Ukraine, then we can talk about paying for healthcare. You have to make a decision there. What's more important?


False dilemma. 

Also, "suddenly" not caring about the "right to life", when it comes to the Ukrainians.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 18, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> May I suggest the youtube channel "modern-day debate"?


MDD sucks too much as a platform. James lets people talk too much, and lets people like DarthDawkins and Kent Hovind gishgallop the entire time. They pander too hard to the Flat Earth community by getting on barely-verbal people like Flat Earth Aussie who are borderline schizophrenic, and I think most offensive of all, every time they get someone to talk about world history, they keep picking psychotic tankies to talk about the history of Eastern Europe, as if they'd ever do it justice.

So no. It's a dogshit platform ran by dogshit people, I don't think it's worth looking at.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jul 18, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> One group wants to decentralize power back to the states and just wants to be left alone and another group wants to centralize power in the federal government to rule over the people. The left is so brainwashed, they advocate for an authoritarian central government while calling everybody they disagree with fascist. The cognitive dissonance with the left grows stronger by the day. Communism is a helluva drug.



Except the left constantly forgets or is unaware that Fascism was created by the left. I know my source will be attacked, that's a given. Anything that shines a light on the liberals lies will be attacked.

*https://www.prageru.com/video/is-fascism-right-or-left*

Maybe they will drop the bias and learn something for once? *Probably not though.*


----------



## Delerious (Jul 18, 2022)

Technologically, mixed - Better in that more technologies are available to us. Worse in that such technologies are also used to exploit us - the big one being AI.

Society, worse - Given how far people on the extreme ends of each political aisle keep perpetuating the culture war. Also, too many people do their talking over a phone rather than in-person. Hell, even dating is done over an app these days!

Economically, worse - You need only look at how ground-level employees are treated and how high rent is to understand that something isn't right. Also, the lack of redundancy in some of our most crucial supplies and over-reliance on globalization have fucked up our supply chain. Though that can be said about most other countries as well, the U.S. is a leading factor in this.

Government, worse - Neocons and neolibs had already been running our government in the 2000s, and they are still running it today. Washington DC has become so infested with political elite culture that the people there can't even find a window to look outside.

Entertainment, mixed - More and better games are out, but the gaming industry has also gone down a dark road with too many companies resorting to scummy monetization practices and not even trying to make a decent game Meanwhile, Hollywood has resorted to remakes, reboots, since they can't think of anything original anymore, so they overspend on special effects, hoping that the flashiness can distract you from their shit story-writing when they do make anything new. They also like to run older, beloved movies or comic book series into the ground.

Healthcare, mixed - Good in that we have made significant advances in medicine and medical technologies, but bad in that we have given WAY too much power to insurance companies and big pharma.

Overall, I would ultimately say that it's worse, but this is only my own opinion. I'm sure my betters can make arguments for or against my points.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jul 18, 2022)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> Except the left constantly forgets or is unaware that Fascism was created by the left.



Historically false since both Mussolini, Hitler and pretty much any other fascisr dictator readily admitted they had nothing to do with socialism or left wing ideologies. 

Liar.


----------



## Benja81 (Jul 18, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Said everyone that's ever tried to push an agenda that others disagreed with.


lol my agenda is "stop blaming eachother" nice try though.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 18, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> MDD sucks too much as a platform. James lets people talk too much, and lets people like DarthDawkins and Kent Hovind gishgallop the entire time. They pander too hard to the Flat Earth community by getting on barely-verbal people like Flat Earth Aussie who are borderline schizophrenic, and I think most offensive of all, every time they get someone to talk about world history, they keep picking psychotic tankies to talk about the history of Eastern Europe, as if they'd ever do it justice.
> 
> So no. It's a dogshit platform ran by dogshit people, I don't think it's worth looking at.


You´d have a bigger audience than on discord.
What does it matter for your debate if it is also used for bad debates?
If you only want to go on a platform you like, your opponent could disagree for the same reason.
The moderation is minimal (as you have alluded to) and not biased. Isn´t that all you can ask for since you challenged sb to a debate?
Sounds like "Hey, let´s have a boxing match, you coward! But the referee better like my outfit or I am not doing it!"


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 19, 2022)

alt_Human said:


> Ruh oh. Someone woke up triggered, again. Do you enjoy being incredibly angry the first thing when you wake up every day? I can't believe that's a healthy thing mentally or physically.
> 
> Not going to comment on the majority of flat out lies you're telling, again, but I will comment on your continual "more intelligent than you" attitude. Always acting towards others like you have some super Google and reading skills that are unparalled to anyone that disagrees with you. Well. Here's some more actual facts for you because you're full of shit as usual:
> 
> ...


Looks like I struck a nerve. Are you ok?


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 19, 2022)

snipped


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 19, 2022)

KingVamp said:


> Great. Still way more mass shootings than any other first world country.
> 
> 
> False dilemma.
> ...


Many factors go into that. A fair comparison would be per capita. Regardless, the only "solution" the left is programmed to accept is gun confiscation, which is unconstitutional.

You're not very good at turning a topic back on somebody else. It is not a false dilemma. You can tax everybody making $100k+/year 100% of their earnings and you would still not have enough to pay for what we currently pay for plus universal healthcare. Then what are you going to do for the second year, because people are not going to accept the government taking all of their money.

Once again, the left does not have any long term solutions, only slogans.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 19, 2022)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> Except the left constantly forgets or is unaware that Fascism was created by the left. I know my source will be attacked, that's a given. Anything that shines a light on the liberals lies will be attacked.
> 
> *https://www.prageru.com/video/is-fascism-right-or-left*
> 
> Maybe they will drop the bias and learn something for once? *Probably not though.*


It's because the left equates fascism with nationalism. They don't understand that not all nationalists are fascists, but all fascists are nationalists. Prime Minister Abe of Japan was a nationalist, yet nobody called him a fascist because that would be too stupid, even for the left since his party just won a majority in the recent elections there.

Hey lefties, are the majority of Japanese citizens fascist now?


----------



## alt_Human (Jul 19, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Looks like I struck a nerve. Are you ok?



Looks like more deflection. Have anything else? Or are you tapping out on every single point I've made?


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 19, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Hey lefties, are the majority of Japanese citizens fascist now?


Did Prime Minister Abe of Japan do a coup attempt because they lost the election? No?
Did the Prime Minister continue to be racists towards others, and blame everything on that set of people. No?
Did The prime minister continue to push lies about the election, even though thier lawyers, their friends, and their own government telling them that the election wasn't stolen, and continue to do it anyways? No?
Did the prime minster, say that "maybe he deserves it" when his officials contacted him, telling him that the people HE SENT at their capital, are threatening to hang one of the officials there? NO?
Then  how about you stop trying to smear. Because the prime minster fills NONE (to my knowledge)  of those boxes.


----------



## titan_tim (Jul 19, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> It's because the left equates fascism with nationalism. They don't understand that not all nationalists are fascists, but all fascists are nationalists. Prime Minister Abe of Japan was a nationalist, yet nobody called him a fascist because that would be too stupid, even for the left since his party just won a majority in the recent elections there.
> 
> Hey lefties, are the majority of Japanese citizens fascist now?


I can attempt to answer that living here in Japan, but I'm not THAT big on Japan politics. Easy answer is, no. Japan is not a fascist country. Before WW2, definitely. But not anymore. Nobody shows autocratic tendencies, as the number of overly head-strong leaders who would attempt to be that way is low. If they tried, they'd be immediately shamed by everyone around them. 

There is a party which is to the extreme right and very nationalistic, but they basically have no power. They're really annoying in their black vans pumping out pro-Japanese propaganda from loud speakers though. If they ever got into power, there's a chance they'd show fascist tendencies to stay there, but that won't happen.

Trump on the other hand was absolutely and without a doubt a fascist. History books will be written that way, as the evidence and his own words paint him in that light. He put people in power that he thought would remain loyal to his desires. He openly lamented about how other dictators got anything they wanted. 

He wasn't a nationalist himself, but he used nationalism and religion as a tools to further his goals of acquiring power. He doesn't care about the country, just himself. If a different country came forward and asked him to be the undisputed leader there, he'd jump at the chance.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 19, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> You´d have a bigger audience than on discord.
> What does it matter for your debate if it is also used for bad debates?
> If you only want to go on a platform you like, your opponent could disagree for the same reason.
> The moderation is minimal (as you have alluded to) and not biased. Isn´t that all you can ask for since you challenged sb to a debate?
> Sounds like "Hey, let´s have a boxing match, you coward! But the referee better like my outfit or I am not doing it!"


The point was a debate? Why would I give a fuck about platform LOL


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 19, 2022)

alt_Human said:


> Looks like more deflection. Have anything else? Or are you tapping out on every single point I've made?


Since you never made a point, I didn't see a reason to waste my time addressing them.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 19, 2022)

titan_tim said:


> I can attempt to answer that living here in Japan, but I'm not THAT big on Japan politics. Easy answer is, no. Japan is not a fascist country. Before WW2, definitely. But not anymore. Nobody shows autocratic tendencies, as the number of overly head-strong leaders who would attempt to be that way is low. If they tried, they'd be immediately shamed by everyone around them.
> 
> There is a party which is to the extreme right and very nationalistic, but they basically have no power. They're really annoying in their black vans pumping out pro-Japanese propaganda from loud speakers though. If they ever got into power, there's a chance they'd show fascist tendencies to stay there, but that won't happen.
> 
> ...


Pumping out pro-Japanese propaganda, in Japan? Oh the horror.

I never mentioned the bad orange man, but your emotionally damaged opinion is duly noted.


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 19, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> The point was a debate? Why would I give a fuck about platform LOL


You proably expect this, but he's likely not going to debate, he's probably a coward like the rest. Too scared to do a debate, but will talk trash all day on a political form.


----------



## titan_tim (Jul 19, 2022)

Viewing from the outside, US is definitely going down the shitter. The entire time it's being flushed, people will be too busy pointing fingers at each other than bother to fix the problems. 

Here's an interesting thing that I've noticed on TV in Japan. The news is actually looking into the reason the assassin of Abe did what he did. They're going into his family history and seeing how his mother and uncle were both indoctrinated into a cult, and his brother and father both committed suicide. The government is looking into the insane donations the mother made to the cult, and how it ruined the family, and ultimately lead to the death of Abe. If we're lucky, we'll see some laws passed so that this kind of thing will never happen again. 

People watching the news about this guy actually feel sympathy for him!!! Can you imagine that in the US? Some guy goes on a shooting spree in a mall, and you look into the reasons and do something to make sure it doesn't happen again? Not a damn chance! After ever damn shooting, it just gets swept under the rug, and people stop caring.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 19, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> You proably expect this, but he's likely not going to debate, he's probably a coward like the rest. Too scared to do a debate, but will talk trash all day on a political form.


I'm not going to debate a topic that I care nothing about. I'm also not going to debate someone who has used emotions to further their argument. If you can't present a coherent argument here, why would I want to read your incoherent arguments on a different platform?


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 19, 2022)

titan_tim said:


> Viewing from the outside, US is definitely going down the shitter. The entire time it's being flushed, people will be too busy pointing fingers at each other than bother to fix the problems.


I agree with pretty much everything you said. I'm just hoping that people actually realize the real issues
 (which is semi happening, the more the Republican party overreaches, the more it becomes obvious were dealing with fascism)
Some people are waking up to it. It's just a lot of people are beaten and tired from their work lives, we're extremely disconnected and fragmented within our own communities. It creates a pretty strong sense of either dread, or apathy. Or mix.


----------



## titan_tim (Jul 19, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Pumping out pro-Japanese propaganda, in Japan? Oh the horror.
> 
> I never mentioned the bad orange man, but your emotionally damaged opinion is duly noted.


It's not just pro-Japanese propaganda. It's anti-foreigner as well. I've known a foreigner that gave them the finger when they passed by, and they got out and attacked him. Pretty fascist tendencies. But the population is shrinking, and the country will be begging for people to come in in the next decade or two.

For Trump, I just had to put in an obvious example based on the topic of this room. The US is failing, and the tendencies of gravitating to authoritarian figures doesn't help.


----------



## alt_Human (Jul 19, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Since you never made a point, I didn't see a reason to waste my time addressing them.



Yup. Completely tapped out. You proved nothing, moved the goal posts several times, told several flat out lies, spouted hypocrisy, then ran away with your tail between your legs when confronted with it all. Of course you don't see any reason. Why would you continue when you've been proven to be full of shit over and over? You don't see a reason becasue you don't have anything of value left to defend yourself and your fake news claims.

Now that that's finished, I can put you on the ignore list.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 19, 2022)

titan_tim said:


> Viewing from the outside, US is definitely going down the shitter. The entire time it's being flushed, people will be too busy pointing fingers at each other than bother to fix the problems.
> 
> Here's an interesting thing that I've noticed on TV in Japan. The news is actually looking into the reason the assassin of Abe did what he did. They're going into his family history and seeing how his mother and uncle were both indoctrinated into a cult, and his brother and father both committed suicide. The government is looking into the insane donations the mother made to the cult, and how it ruined the family, and ultimately lead to the death of Abe. If we're lucky, we'll see some laws passed so that this kind of thing will never happen again.
> 
> People watching the news about this guy actually feel sympathy for him!!! Can you imagine that in the US? Some guy goes on a shooting spree in a mall, and you look into the reasons and do something to make sure it doesn't happen again? Not a damn chance! After ever damn shooting, it just gets swept under the rug, and people stop caring.


Some guy did try to go on a shooting spree in a mall. He was stopped by a CCW permit holder. Criminals do not care about laws. It's why they are criminals. The criminal who shot Abe knew that guns are banned in Japan, yet he still built one himself. The only thing criminals fear are armed law abiding citizens.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 19, 2022)

titan_tim said:


> It's not just pro-Japanese propaganda. It's anti-foreigner as well. I've known a foreigner that gave them the finger when they passed by, and they got out and attacked him. Pretty fascist tendencies. But the population is shrinking, and the country will be begging for people to come in in the next decade or two.
> 
> For Trump, I just had to put in an obvious example based on the topic of this room. The US is failing, and the tendencies of gravitating to authoritarian figures doesn't help.


The US is not failing. The corruption of the elites is being exposed to the world.


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 19, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> I agree with pretty much everything you said. I'm just hoping that people actually realize the real issues
> (which is semi happening, the more the Republican party overreaches, the more it becomes obvious were dealing with fascism)
> Some people are waking up to it. It's just a lot of people are beaten and tired from their work lives, we're extremely disconnected and fragmented within our own communities. It creates a pretty strong sense of either dread, or apathy. Or mix.


People are waking up, just not in the way you think they are. A little background... Ruy Teixeira worked at the Center for American Progress since their founding in 2003.

https://theliberalpatriot.substack.com/p/working-class-and-hispanic-voters


----------



## titan_tim (Jul 19, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> I agree with pretty much everything you said. I'm just hoping that people actually realize the real issues
> (which is semi happening, the more the Republican party overreaches, the more it becomes obvious were dealing with fascism)
> Some people are waking up to it. It's just a lot of people are beaten and tired from their work lives, we're extremely disconnected and fragmented within our own communities. It creates a pretty strong sense of either dread, or apathy. Or mix.


The left and the right are going to absolute extremes. Centrists like me have a difficult time seeing either as the right way to go. The right in the US used to be about fiscal responsibility and family values, but not really anymore. Now they're just there in stark opposition to what the other side wants, and nothing else. 

But the last part you mentioned brings me to the main issue of the US. The middle class is being absolutely strangled to death. The more people that fall below the poverty line, the more crime. On the opposite side, Japan is almost all middle class. When you're a middle class person, you don't want to risk what you have by doing something illegal. It could ruin what you have instantly. Your future, your current job, your friends, it'll all disappear if you do something dumb.

The answer is simple. Focus on the younger generation, get them educated, and give them hope in the future. Those people will think twice about doing petty theft if they have something to lose.


----------



## titan_tim (Jul 19, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Some guy did try to go on a shooting spree in a mall. He was stopped by a CCW permit holder. Criminals do not care about laws. It's why they are criminals. The criminal who shot Abe knew that guns are banned in Japan, yet he still built one himself. The only thing criminals fear are armed law abiding citizens.


Hoooooooooooooly crap that's dumb. Seriously dumb! You've changed your beliefs into an identity to a level that is embarrassing. 

In the face of ALL the statistics on shooting in Japan, are you seriously trying to say that Abe would have been safer if the normal people in the crowd were armed!?! The guy literally had to build a gun out of tubes and duct tape! The fact that you feel the need to rely on regular people to protect you instead of the police is just a testament to how bad things are over there.

I have been down the scariest streets of Japan (The Kabuchicho area), and NEVER have I felt that I needed a gun to feel safer. In fact, I felt so safe that I have never feared for my life in the 15 years I've been here.


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 19, 2022)

titan_tim said:


> The left and the right are going to absolute extremes. Centrists like me have a difficult time seeing either as the right way to go.


I'll just lay down this argument.
We can't have a system that has infinite growth. Our world just, doesn't work like that. The right wing, supports captialism, a framework which severed a purpose for a time. Which was I mean (looks around me) all of this came from a lot of that time period. However, it's out grown it usefulness. Even Marthin Luther King jr pointed it out.

https://kinginstitute.stanford.edu/king-papers/documents/notes-american-capitalism


"I am conviced that capitalism has seen its best days in American, and not only in America, but in the entire world. It is a well known fact that no social institut can survive when it has outlived its usefullness. This, capitalism has done. It has failed to meet the needs of the masses."

The issue is, now it's acting in a reductive way. It's no longer helping human beings, or a majority of human beings. Subscription services for enabling your car seat warmer? Micro transactions in what could of been great games? To the spam call centers, robbing people who didn't know better.
It proves that, the jobs are becoming more meaningless. And the ones that pay well, are stuff like advertising, call centers. stuff that doesn't actually help other people out in a meaningful way. And the ones that actually do, are paid like shit. I already earlier went over the fact that some, are saying people starving keeps people working. Which is just ethically wrong to do. Because it destroy's peoples bodies, in several ways.

Over here (I don't know modern japans work culture all that well. I do know that overworking was a problem, at some point, not sure if it still is)
We have this whole concept of "picking up a second gig" which really is just a second job. We shouldn't need two jobs to live. But, in this system, money is more important than taking care of human beings. Unions over here are so laughably weak that it's hard to counter companies. Paying shitty wages. You can be fired for practically anything.

And that's where the political system comes into play. Democrats and Republicans are all on the same side of that coin. We don't actually have a leftist party. That was removed post red scare through several executions and propaganda. Which just through history, we know that capitalism leans more into fascism. Facists continue to fear monger about leftists, since they are trying to continue to use the red scare as a deterrent. When in reality, the only way for fascism to be countered, is leftism.

You call yourself a centrist, but to me, your not. Your a little left leaning (by a smidge) and that's because the overtune window over here in the states, is so shoved so far right, that the center is absurdly in middle right territory.


----------



## titan_tim (Jul 19, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> The US is not failing. The corruption of the elites is being exposed to the world.


Go look at the current debt that the US is in. $30 TRILLION!!! Some debt is fine for a country. That level is pretty damn out of hand. China is without a doubt going to overtake the US, and as I said, you'll be too busy blaming the other side to do anything about it.

And no doubt, there is a LOT of corruption in US politics.  Both sides are very corrupt in their dealings. They ALL get money from outside interest groups. And of course, they don't label it as bribes, when they so clearly are. 

But you don't care about the obvious corruption on your side, do you? Just the other EVIL side!


----------



## titan_tim (Jul 19, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> I'll just lay down this argument.
> We can't have a system that has infinite growth. Our world just, doesn't work like that. The right wing, supports captialism, a framework which severed a purpose for a time. Which was I mean (looks around me) all of this came from a lot of that time period. However, it's out grown it usefulness. Even Marthin Luther King jr pointed it out.


Yeah, people like Bezos are bad for everyone. He's a giant aneurism in the body of the country, when that money needs to be more freely flowing to everyone. Anyone who feels they need more than a billion dollars can go to hell.



> Over here (I don't know modern japans work culture all that well. I do know that overworking was a problem, at some point, not sure if it still is)
> We have this whole concept of "picking up a second gig" which really is just a second job. We shouldn't need two jobs to live. But, in this system, money is more important than taking care of human beings. Unions over here are so laughably weak that it's hard to counter companies. Paying shitty wages. You can be fired for practically anything.


Most people here (that I deal with) only work one job. And overwork is definitely a problem. When I leave the office around 7 or 8pm, I feel guilty if others are still working.  But I get along with my co-workers, so it's not too bad for me. Companies try to do the right thing to get people to do less overtime, but most of the time, people just don't say they worked late to save them the hassle.



> You call yourself a centrist, but to me, your not. Your a little left leaning (by a smidge) and that's because the overtune window over here in the states, is so shoved so far right, that the center is absurdly in middle right territory.


You're absolutely right. Definitely more left leaning, as I hope to help myself by helping everyone. Sort of a self preservation level of selfishness. But I'm also for fiscal responsibility. Spending money is important, but as long as it's spent well with as little waste as  possible. I hate hearing about the stimulus money that just kind of disappeared.


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 19, 2022)

titan_tim said:


> But the last part you mentioned brings me to the main issue of the US. The middle class is being absolutely strangled to death. The more people that fall below the poverty line, the more crime.


As I'm going to argue (I apologize for double quoting you. I'd usually edit it in, but already the previous was pretty long)
The main issue isn't the middle class being strangled. It's the symptom of the even larger problem. Which is money=power, and this system is designed to go to the top.

Just like how there can't be infinite growth, there can't be infinite competition, when "winning" results in even more power. Invetibly, power will consolidate into the few, up to the point that no one can challange them. That's how walmart pervaded pretty much everywhere. It killed local businesses by tapping into it's deep pockets. But even more importantly, the people do want to change the system, the people who may have polices that people actually like. They can't win. It takes 2billion dollars to become the United States president. With Senators and House representatives being less, but not by much.

Which means you have to essentially spout what a company wants, and give you that money to campaign, if you even want to stand a remote chance in the sea. Which means we have essentially two fake choices. Either, little less right. And far right.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 19, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I'm not going to debate a topic that I care nothing about. I'm also not going to debate someone who has used emotions to further their argument. If you can't present a coherent argument here, why would I want to read your incoherent arguments on a different platform?


You are more than welcome to suggest a topic, but it seems to me like you're not able to.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Jul 19, 2022)

Honestly ill rather not think about it. Im happy watching older cartoons from nick, Playing Fallout 3 and shuting the world and its BS out


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 19, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Honestly ill rather not think about it. Im happy watching older cartoons from nick, Playing Fallout 3 and shuting the world and its BS out


Why 3 and not like, any other RPG?


----------



## sombrerosonic (Jul 19, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Why 3 and not like, any other RPG?


I grew up playing 3. I understand why people dont like it, but 3 is great with exploration and alot of otherthings i loved for it. and yes i do have other RPG's (PS2 to be specific)
Alot more than shown


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 19, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> I grew up playing 3. I understand why people dont like it, but 3 is great with exploration and alot of otherthings i loved for it. and yes i do have other RPG's (PS2 to be specific)
> Alot more than shown
> View attachment 318534


I'm just actually glad to see more people who enjoy 3. I love playing it as a post game for my NV stuff using TTW. After years of Elona Plus (fantastic Japanese roguelike, highly recommend it btw) I've come to appreciate post game exploration centered around just killing shit with your cool ass gear.

For all of 3's flaws, there's still something to be loved about it. It's a vibe and a half like no other.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Jul 19, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> I'm just actually glad to see more people who enjoy 3. I love playing it as a post game for my NV stuff using TTW. After years of Elona Plus (fantastic Japanese roguelike, highly recommend it btw) I've come to appreciate post game exploration centered around just killing shit with your cool ass gear.
> 
> For all of 3's flaws, there's still something to be loved about it. It's a vibe and a half like no other.


Honestly i like games where you just explore the map finding new things, Games like Fallout 3, Minecraft, Gmod, etc but ill still like linerar games like Sonic or Puyo Puyo


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 19, 2022)

titan_tim said:


> The left and the right are going to absolute extremes. Centrists like me have a difficult time seeing either as the right way to go. The right in the US used to be about fiscal responsibility and family values, but not really anymore. Now they're just there in stark opposition to what the other side wants, and nothing else.
> 
> But the last part you mentioned brings me to the main issue of the US. The middle class is being absolutely strangled to death. The more people that fall below the poverty line, the more crime. On the opposite side, Japan is almost all middle class. When you're a middle class person, you don't want to risk what you have by doing something illegal. It could ruin what you have instantly. Your future, your current job, your friends, it'll all disappear if you do something dumb.
> 
> The answer is simple. Focus on the younger generation, get them educated, and give them hope in the future. Those people will think twice about doing petty theft if they have something to lose.


The destruction of the middle class is planned. Listen to the words of Yuri Alexandrovich Bezmenov. He outlines the goals of communism. Everything we are seeing now mirrors what he said back then.



All of the fake divisions that have been created between races, classes, genders, etc. Indoctrinating children. Political prisoners in prison for over a year just for trespassing. All of these are steps to implement communism here in the US. We have been warned. Apparently, either people didn't listen or they actually think they can implement communism here. Fortunately, they are wrong.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 19, 2022)

titan_tim said:


> Go look at the current debt that the US is in. $30 TRILLION!!! Some debt is fine for a country. That level is pretty damn out of hand. China is without a doubt going to overtake the US, and as I said, you'll be too busy blaming the other side to do anything about it.
> 
> And no doubt, there is a LOT of corruption in US politics.  Both sides are very corrupt in their dealings. They ALL get money from outside interest groups. And of course, they don't label it as bribes, when they so clearly are.
> 
> But you don't care about the obvious corruption on your side, do you? Just the other EVIL side!


One would never know we were $30 trillion in debt here. The Dems and RINO's in the uniparty spend like drunken sailors. They send 10's of billions to a corrupt country that nobody over here even cares about to fight a proxy war against a country that nobody here wants to fight.

I am fully aware of the corruption of the uniparty. The Dems and RINO's have been bleeding us dry for decades. It's in the process of being handled though. A lot of RINO's are losing their primaries and the Dems will be tossed out in November.

The corruption being exposed is why everything seems chaotic at the moment. The people are waking up all over the world from Sri Lanka to the Netherlands to Canada.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 19, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> You are more than welcome to suggest a topic, but it seems to me like you're not able to.


Your opinion doesn't matter. You can't even debate here. There is no reason for me to debate you elsewhere on platforms I am unfamiliar with.


----------



## mrdude (Jul 19, 2022)

Benja81 said:


> lol my agenda is "stop blaming eachother" nice try though.


We live in a world where some people's decisions affect others, if they do something we don't like do you expect people to just sit and be quiet? If that's the case why are the USA sending Ukraine weapons to fight the Russians - surely USA should just sit back and let them get on with it.
You probably can't see the reason people blame each other and you'd like to live in a hippy commune where everyone agrees and sings Kumbaya, however in the real world, when people do something that affects others - well people will get vocal about it and if that doesn't work they will resort to other measures so that these people that are making life "difficult" for them will be removed from the equation.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 19, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Your opinion doesn't matter. You can't even debate here. There is no reason for me to debate you elsewhere on platforms I am unfamiliar with.


"unfamiliar with" discord??? lmfao
boomer moment!


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 19, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> "unfamiliar with" discord??? lmfao
> boomer moment!


I manage a multimillion dollar corporate network. I manage routers, switches, vSphere servers, firewalls, VOIP, storage, wireless, and cloud platforms. I also hold Cisco certifications.

Sure, I'm a boomer.


----------



## ccfman2004 (Jul 19, 2022)

Seems too many people are offended by stupid things these days. I stopped being offending by stupid things years ago. I mean come on, a young kid getting in trouble just because they called the teacher the wrong pronoun? Calling it sexual harassment if someone calls you the wrong pronoun?  There are way more important things to be worried about. The lying media doesn't help either.


----------



## appleburger (Jul 19, 2022)

Depends on the measuring stick being used, imo.

I think the world as a whole has improved gradually over time, and that we're living in the greatest, easiest time ever to be a human being.  However, I don't mean to say that the current issues are small potatoes or anything, I just think we've still seen worse historically. 

I seem to remember there being a phrase or word for this phenomena, where people have historically had a tendency to assume the world is "getting worse" when by most measures it's been steadily improving.  If somebody here knows what I'm referring to, maybe they can remind me. 

Here's a quick writeup I just came across that talks about this idea: https://thecorrespondent.com/104/th...ing-is-both-better-and-worse-than-ever-before

I'd extend this to the U.S., too - I'd say we've definitely had more challenging times, even politically - although we're easily in the top 5 most contentious political environments these days, it seems.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 19, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I manage a multimillion dollar corporate network. I manage routers, switches, vSphere servers, firewalls, VOIP, storage, wireless, and cloud platforms. I also hold Cisco certifications.
> 
> Sure, I'm a boomer.


Lmao, and I'm the queen of England.


----------



## titan_tim (Jul 19, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> All of the fake divisions that have been created between races, classes, genders, etc. Indoctrinating children. Political prisoners in prison for over a year just for trespassing. All of these are steps to implement communism here in the US. We have been warned. Apparently, either people didn't listen or they actually think they can implement communism here. Fortunately, they are wrong.


Jesus christ, I can't believe I watched the whole thing.....

He seems like a nice guy, but he defected when he was very young. He has theories, but nothing more. And the fact that he continued to beat the drum that there are precious few years before it's too late, and yet were here 50 years later and still in one piece is just a testament to his theories being wrong. 

That being said, when he talked said "exposure to true information does not matter anymore. A person who was demoralized is unable to assess true information. The facts tell nothing to him. Even if I shower him with information, with authentic proof, with documents, with pictures; even if I take him by force to the Soviet Union and show him a concentration camp, he will refuse to believe it", it made me laugh.

That is literally what is happening to the far right, and fox bingers. They were lied to. Constantly, and without remorse. Lied to at every turn, unendingly. To the point that many of their viewers trust nothing else outside of that sphere. The entire world could report the truth, but the viewers will only believe what fox tells them to. Trump said he won the election. He was shut down in 60 courts, even by judges he put in place. Everyone around him said he lost. And yet, the lie continues, and people can't use common sense to admit to themselves that he is still lying to this day. It's pitiful. 

And to harp on your last comment about the good guy with a gun, but it was just another example of how someone can be presented with irrefutable evidence, and still have to cling to your belief which has become an identity. You literally insinuated that Abe could have been safer if the population was armed. To think that Japan could be safer by arming everyone is by far the dumbest idea I've heard on this board. Even with Japan being the absolute antithesis to the US and their idiotic need to cling to guns, you STILL dare to project your deep rooted insecurities on a country which is superior to yours in every way when it comes to basic safety?!  If that's your idea of making things better, than I'm glad you have no power.


----------



## mrdude (Jul 19, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I manage a multimillion dollar corporate network. I manage routers, switches, vSphere servers, firewalls, VOIP, storage, wireless, and cloud platforms. I also hold Cisco certifications.
> 
> Sure, I'm a boomer.


Same here - just CCNA though as I never got around to doing CCNP or CCIE although I am pretty sure I would have breezed those as I got 96% in the CCNA exam after completing the 4 semesters. TBH I just found it boring so went into electrical and mechanical engineering instead and have done fairly well from that thanks to Transocean and Ensco and the Army....


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 19, 2022)

titan_tim said:


> -snip-


I've come to straight up disregard the video, because it's talking about a bipartisan issue with division in the US, and righties are the only people posting it. And CONSISTENTLY they're always going "SEE? SEE? SEE? LEFTIES!! YOU'RE ALL SHEEP!"

Anyone who posts that video and has political opinions of any kind yet doesn't acknowledge that they're in the video is a hypocrite, plain and simple.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 19, 2022)

titan_tim said:


> That is literally what is happening to the far right, and fox bingers. They were lied to. Constantly, and without remorse. Lied to at every turn, unendingly. To the point that many of their viewers trust nothing else outside of that sphere. The entire world could report the truth, but the viewers will only believe what fox tells them to. Trump said he won the election. He was shut down in 60 courts, even by judges he put in place. Everyone around him said he lost. And yet, the lie continues, and people can't use common sense to admit to themselves that he is still lying to this day. It's pitiful.


I don´t think Fox bingers are part of the far right in the US (even though youtube constantly links to Fox videos). Your certainty that Biden did not win through election fraud is unwarranted. Would you bet your life on it? Courts not being interested in this proves nothing. It would be almost impossible to prove after the fact, that´s how much the election system sucks. I`d bet my life that the majority of Crimeans voted the way they did in the 90s and 2014. But in a close call like the US 2020 election, not much fraud would have been needed. If Russia can "hack" the election in 2016, why could they or sb else not have done it in 2020. Trump can continue to claim victory to his followers because it was (1) close, (2) there has been fraud before, (3) projections that evening had him winning and (4) voting is still done in an outdated way (so you cannot prove with certainity one way or the other).
I´m not for Trump btw.


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 19, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Courts not being interested in this proves nothing.


Dude... 60. 60 cases. that's more cases than there are states. Both Republican and Democrat judges. All 60 of those cases were dropped because they (trumps lawyers and legal time) failed to do, due diligence. They would give claims, and give nothing to back up those claims. And so they were dropped as Frivolous. The courts didn't just "oh this is bonkers _drop_" it was "okay I'm waiting on the evidence... and we've been waiting for about a week now, and I'm getting the sense your full of bullshit. (another week passes) _court demands evidence_, _evidence is not shown. court drops it as frivolous_"


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 19, 2022)

it has not improved one fuckin bit. i mean everything was fine until that asshole Biden took over. sending off our troops to war which don't need to go to IMO.

also the middle class died who know's when that happend.

price's for stuff have gone up over the ages i'm glad i buy digital stuff now.  but taxing digital games is a dick move i'm glad i use my mom's home adress in florida. cause i'm not paying shit.

about the classes i'm talking about is about money.

TOP class=RICH
Middle class=decent amount of funds
Low class=you are a poor ass mother fucker.\

middle class does not exist anymore... it pisses me off so much... but meh...


----------



## Lacius (Jul 19, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> I don´t think Fox bingers are part of the far right in the US (even though youtube constantly links to Fox videos). Your certainty that Biden did not win through election fraud is unwarranted. Would you bet your life on it? Courts not being interested in this proves nothing. It would be almost impossible to prove after the fact, that´s how much the election system sucks. I`d bet my life that the majority of Crimeans voted the way they did in the 90s and 2014. But in a close call like the US 2020 election, not much fraud would have been needed. If Russia can "hack" the election in 2016, why could they or sb else not have done it in 2020. Trump can continue to claim victory to his followers because it was (1) close, (2) there has been fraud before, (3) projections that evening had him winning and (4) voting is still done in an outdated way (so you cannot prove with certainity one way or the other).
> I´m not for Trump btw.


There is no evidence of widespread election fraud in the 2020 election, and any specific claim of widespread election fraud has been debunked.

Russia didn't "hack" the 2016 election in that they committed election fraud. They meddled in it by engaging in a coordinated disinformation campaign and by strategically leaking hacked materials.

Whether or not an election was close is irrelevant to whether or not a candidate has the grounds to claim election fraud. Whether or not there has been fraud before is irrelevant. Nobody seriously projected Trump winning the 2020 election at any point during the vote count. Methods of counting ballots, particularly paper ballots, are modern and secure.


----------



## Lacius (Jul 19, 2022)

DJPlace said:


> it has not improved one fuckin bit. i mean everything was fine until that asshole Biden took over. sending off our troops to war which don't need to go to IMO.


Biden ended the Afghanistan War.


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 19, 2022)

Lacius said:


> There is no evidence of widespread election fraud in the 2020 election, and any specific claim of widespread election fraud has been debunked.
> 
> Russia didn't "hack" the 2016 election in that they committed election fraud. They meddled in it by engaging in a coordinated disinformation campaign and by strategically leaking hacked materials.
> 
> Whether or not an election was close is irrelevant to whether or not a candidate has the grounds to claim election fraud. Whether or not there has been fraud before is irrelevant. Nobody seriously projected Trump winning the 2020 election at any point during the vote count. Methods of counting ballots, particularly paper ballots, are modern and secure.


can't wait for the 5th million time you have to say this. (sarcasm) I'd presume you have some sentences as a copy paste given how many times this bs has come up. It's been over a year and they still think it was stolen.
kinda feel bad for having to nonstop babysit this specific part.


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 19, 2022)

Lacius said:


> Biden ended the Afghanistan War.


still Biden sent's troops off to a different one.


----------



## Lacius (Jul 19, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> can't wait for the 5th million time you have to say this. (sarcasm) I'd presume you have some sentences as a copy paste given how many times this bs has come up. It's been over a year and they still think it was stolen.
> kinda feel for having to nonstop babysit this specific part.


You'd think I'd be smart enough to have these things ready to copy/paste, but I'm just a dingus who hand-types my posts every time.


----------



## Lacius (Jul 19, 2022)

DJPlace said:


> still Biden sent's troops off to a different one.


Biden didn't start any new wars.


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 19, 2022)

what about the ukraine vs russia. did biden sent troops to support any of them?


----------



## Lacius (Jul 19, 2022)

DJPlace said:


> what about the ukraine vs russia. did biden sent troops to support any of them?


Russia started the war with Ukraine, and no American troops were sent to Ukraine nor Russia.


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 19, 2022)

DJPlace said:


> what about the ukraine vs russia. did biden sent troops to support any of them?


the most we did was send equipment and funding to ukraine to help with the conflict.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 19, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> I don´t think Fox bingers are part of the far right in the US (even though youtube constantly links to Fox videos). Your certainty that Biden did not win through election fraud is unwarranted. Would you bet your life on it? Courts not being interested in this proves nothing. It would be almost impossible to prove after the fact, that´s how much the election system sucks. I`d bet my life that the majority of Crimeans voted the way they did in the 90s and 2014. But in a close call like the US 2020 election, not much fraud would have been needed. If Russia can "hack" the election in 2016, why could they or sb else not have done it in 2020. Trump can continue to claim victory to his followers because it was (1) close, (2) there has been fraud before, (3) projections that evening had him winning and (4) voting is still done in an outdated way (so you cannot prove with certainity one way or the other).
> I´m not for Trump btw.


...Fox News literally hosts a guy nightly who has been regularly saying that white genocide is real. He is, outright and blatantly, spewing far right and consistently disproven conspiracy theories about white genocide to people nightly on Fox News. So yes. Fox qualifies as far right at this point.

The certainty of the election was proven. Simple as that. "Uhh, uh, would you bet your life on it?" The fuck is this nonsense, lmao. We know you wouldn't, because just like Trump you'd make up any dumbass excuse to explain how he only lost because of (unproven) fraud.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Jul 19, 2022)

DJPlace said:


> what about the ukraine vs russia. did biden sent troops to support any of them?


None, If we did then the conflict over there would break out into an international war conflict. Which has not happened yet despite how much Putin really, really wants that to happen.

The US does not want to get directly involved via warfare so instead we have been sending things and funds over to Ukraine to better defend their territory. This whole thing more or less started off because Ukraine was considering joining NATO which Putin was having nothing of, and decided to try to annex the country back into itself before any form of declaration can be made either to NATO or the EU.

The point as to why is because if Russia tries to take over something or steps any of their troops into NATO or EU ground, its no longer the problem of just a singular country. Its now a problem with a joint force of countries. You fuck around with an EU or NATO territory and you will get the collective force of the European Union and/or the North Atlantic Countries. Its no longer considered a simple conflict, but the opening ceremony to a world war scenario.

Ukraine was considering joining the EU when Putin attacked, the US and NATO allies decided it was not something they wanted to deal with, at least not until they touched Poland, Romania or one of the already pre-existing NATO countries. Ukraine instead then seek to join the EU, which would give them similar protections and the EU relented with the offer but as per usual with these kinds of things its not going to happen overnight, or even a few months at that. Honestly it would be a surprise that the time they do accept their proposal to join the EU if there is even a Ukraine left worth fighting for.

But yeah, the US has not sent in any troops, no country has. Instead they have sent only funds and arms to help enable them to defend their country better against Putin. The only instance of there being any "foreign troops" are volunteers who wanted to fly over to Ukraine and join up in the fight for the sake of fighting off Russians for fun or for some other reason. These people are not part of any planned military group. They are various individuals from the world over that wanted to jump in on the fight and piss off some Russians, and the Ukraine military was more than happy to take them in.

The situation as it stands is basically a Cold War 2 scenario. Shit can break down at any time especially if Russia decides to use Nuclear arms against the Ukraine and/or step into any foreign territory that has ties to the aforementioned multi-country alliances. If either of these scenarios happen then we as well as many, many other counties will have to directly intervene since its no longer a problem that is contained between two countries.


Honestly if you want to blame Biden on anything, blame on the fact that his focus and over abundance use of the country's funds to support Ukraine has caused him to lose sight on the issues happening here such as rising gas prices and inflation, the SCOTUS rulings that happened and a bunch of other shit left and right happening. He just threw his entire head, body and soul into supporting them that it felt like he kinda abandoned us in the recent past few months while using our capital to benefit them while we are struggling to just fill our damn cars to get from work to home. I know I am probably wrong in some of this and I am sure I will be corrected in this small rant about how much he is trying to turn the clock of damage done in recent few months but I still feel the way I do about everything as does most people do about this. It should have not gotten as bad as it did in the first place, and now we are in a shit situation that we can't dig ourselves out of as a result of it.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 19, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> It's been over a year and they still think it was stolen.


That´s not what I said. Learn to read. In a close election not much fraud is needed. I wouldn´t bet on no fraud having been committed. Not the same as claiming it was stolen.



LainaGabranth said:


> "Uhh, uh, would you bet your life on it?" The fuck is this nonsense, lmao. We know you wouldn't, because just like Trump you'd make up any dumbass excuse to explain how he only lost because of (unproven) fraud.


Of course I wouldn´t. I am not for Trump. Nor do I wish America had a great election system. Not my country.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 20, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> ...Fox News literally hosts a guy nightly who has been regularly saying that white genocide is real. He is, outright and blatantly, spewing far right and consistently disproven conspiracy theories about white genocide to people nightly on Fox News. So yes. Fox qualifies as far right at this point.


I´m sure you watch Tucker more than I, however, he often speaks of white replacement (which is a fact and often celebrated). White genocide was in response to e.g. a university professor calling for castration of white people. In any case, replacement is considered genocide by some (e.g. when used against China regarding Uyghurs).


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 20, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> he often speaks of white replacement (which is a fact and often celebrated)


this is the conspiracy theory lol


----------



## titan_tim (Jul 20, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> One would never know we were $30 trillion in debt here. The Dems and RINO's in the uniparty spend like drunken sailors. They send 10's of billions to a corrupt country that nobody over here even cares about to fight a proxy war against a country that nobody here wants to fight.


That's the thing about debt, you don't feel it. You can rack up credit card debt all day long. But eventually, it needs to be paid off. Not feeling it is the trick that gets people to spend more.

Like it or not, the US is the world police. You guys have military bases all over the world, and it's the main reason your military spending is so huge. But because US has those bases all over, they've taken that mantle. When an ally is in trouble, you have to help. No whining allowed for people not in the know.



> I am fully aware of the corruption of the uniparty. The Dems and RINO's have been bleeding us dry for decades. It's in the process of being handled though. A lot of RINO's are losing their primaries and the Dems will be tossed out in November.



So the Dems are going to be kicked out and replaced with..... oh wait.... the same uniparty that you're already aware of. Good job! And sorry, those RINO's you talk about are not going to be voted out in the way you think. You want to replace true conservatives like Romney with uneducated dinguses like Bobert and MTG? Yeah, that isn't going to help your cause.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 20, 2022)

Stastistical fact. Look up the census.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 20, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Stastistical fact. Look up the census.




It's been BTFO'd for half a decade now. Sorry champ, it's a dead conspiracy theory.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 20, 2022)

Whites used to make up 90% of the US. It is now 60-70%, with the trend continuing. I don´t need a video to think logically.

Are they being replaced or not? I don´t care what names you give to theories.

The UN speaks of replacement migration with regards to Europe btw.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 20, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Whites used to make up 90% of the US. It is now 60-70%, with the trend continuing. I don´t need a video to think logically.
> 
> Are they being replaced or not? I don´t care what names you give to theories.
> 
> The UN speaks of replacement migration with regards to Europe btw.


They are not being replaced. It just means there's more people in the US.
You don't LIVE in the US, so why do you even care about US rates, anyways?


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 20, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Lmao, and I'm the queen of England.


Ok your majesty.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 20, 2022)

titan_tim said:


> Jesus christ, I can't believe I watched the whole thing.....
> 
> He seems like a nice guy, but he defected when he was very young. He has theories, but nothing more. And the fact that he continued to beat the drum that there are precious few years before it's too late, and yet were here 50 years later and still in one piece is just a testament to his theories being wrong.
> 
> ...


Did you know that there are people on here who think black people like Clarence Thomas and Candance Owens are really white supremacists? Sounds crazy, right? People actually believe this.

A good samaritan with a gun stopped a mass shooting in Indiana just the other day. There are countless of examples of people using guns to save lives. All you have to do is show enough curiosity to look.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 20, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Did you know that there are people on here who think black people like Clarence Thomas and Candance Owens are really white supremacists? Sounds crazy, right? People actually believe this.


Think carefully how you answer this, because it'll destroy your credibility if you aren't careful.

Can a black person genuinely believe in white nationalist talking points?


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 20, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Same here - just CCNA though as I never got around to doing CCNP or CCIE although I am pretty sure I would have breezed those as I got 96% in the CCNA exam after completing the 4 semesters. TBH I just found it boring so went into electrical and mechanical engineering instead and have done fairly well from that thanks to Transocean and Ensco and the Army....


I got as far as passing the CCNP Switch test, but I got moved up into management and don't need certs like I used to.


----------



## titan_tim (Jul 20, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> It's been BTFO'd for half a decade now. Sorry champ, it's a dead conspiracy theory.



Wow, that girl makes me embarrassed to be from the same country! And awesome video btw. Perfectly laid out that anyone SHOULD be able to understand it (Assuming they don't have their fingers in their ears saying "I don't hear youuuuu!")


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 20, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Think carefully how you answer this, because it'll destroy your credibility if you aren't careful.
> 
> Can a black person genuinely believe in white nationalist talking points?


You should think carefully. Do you think black people can be white *supremacists*?

I didn't say nationalists. I said supremacist. You don't get to change what I said to what you wanted me to say so you can make your argument.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 20, 2022)

titan_tim said:


> Wow, that girl makes me embarrassed to be from the same country! And awesome video btw. Perfectly laid out that anyone SHOULD be able to understand it (Assuming they don't have their fingers in their ears saying "I don't hear youuuuu!")


Shaun makes incredible content, if you haven't seen any of his newer stuff I highly recommend it. It's extremely dry and to the point in the best way possible. His video on how the bombings of Nagasaki and Hiroshima were unnecessary was definitely dropping a huge bomb. Tough pill to swallow.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 20, 2022)

So that's more cope as usual, Cold Feet Trader, let's try this again.

Can a black person genuinely believe in white nationalist talking points?


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 20, 2022)

titan_tim said:


> That's the thing about debt, you don't feel it. You can rack up credit card debt all day long. But eventually, it needs to be paid off. Not feeling it is the trick that gets people to spend more.
> 
> Like it or not, the US is the world police. You guys have military bases all over the world, and it's the main reason your military spending is so huge. But because US has those bases all over, they've taken that mantle. When an ally is in trouble, you have to help. No whining allowed for people not in the know.
> 
> ...


The days of the US being the world police are coming to a close. It's not our right to push our beliefs onto sovereign nations.

Many RINO's have already lost their primaries this election cycle. They won't all be taken out since that will take a few election cycles. The Dems are destroying themselves as they campaign on abortion, gun confiscation and grooming kids to surgically alter their bodies permanently while gas prices and inflation are sky high.


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 20, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> It's not our right to push our beliefs onto sovereign nations.


Meanwhile pushes religious beliefs on both marriages and abortions.
Go on.


TraderPatTX said:


> and grooming kids to surgically alter their bodies



oh of course your going to make this argument like the others, even though the others got cold feet and couldn't back it up.
Alright. So let me ask. What is grooming?





is this what you consider grooming? Being accepted? Because unless someone is trying to get them secluded for rape. It's not grooming. (I point this out since this scene was leaked from this movie. And right wingers lost their mind over it, calling it, you guess it grooming)


TraderPatTX said:


> gun confiscation


So the state is out to get your guns? Last time I checked no, it hasn't. It's only making the process of getting a weapon more strict.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 20, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> They are not being replaced. It just means there's more people in the US.
> You don't LIVE in the US, so why do you even care about US rates, anyways?


Then the Uyghurs aren´t replaced or genocided by the Han Chinese. There are just more people in XinJiang.

I don´t care about US rates. I care about people being disingenuous regarding facts.


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 20, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> I don´t care about US rates. I care about people being disingenuous regarding facts.


except unlike china, or japan. The United States has  a (lot more) multiple ethnic groups. Have you ever thought for just a second, that different race couples results in less white people overall? Both from the groups that are not white. And the ones that are interracial including a white person.
Because here your implying fucking genocide. Which is just not true.


----------



## titan_tim (Jul 20, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Did you know that there are people on here who think black people like Clarence Thomas and Candance Owens are really white supremacists? Sounds crazy, right? People actually believe this.
> 
> A good samaritan with a gun stopped a mass shooting in Indiana just the other day. There are countless of examples of people using guns to save lives. All you have to do is show enough curiosity to look.



I don't care what people THINK about other people. I care about what they do. And Clarence Thomas is a moron based on what he has done. I've seen some of what Candance has put out, but not that much. Overall, she's a moron, but is just another talking head with no real power. Anyways, I don't believe that's my topic.

Oh jesus, are you really trying to cling onto a single gun nut who's scared to go outside to be your chosen hero? Countless examples of using guns to save lives? Yes, when a market is flooded with guns, you'll occasionally get someone who tries to be a "hero" and shoots another person. Now take a look at all the other times when people didn't shoot the guy. Muuuuuuch higher statistics for that. Even more instances when people have a gun, but they still run away from the guy with a gun. It's not worth throwing their life away just to become a headline hero for 15 minutes. The stats are not in your favor, and can never be.

Japan is the exact opposite to how America is currently. I don't fear for anything at any time. Never. Not once. Japanese people are like the dodo birds of the world. Their trust of the world around them is beyond what you can fathom, and it makes the country a better place for it. When people go to a fast food restaurant, they leave their cell phones on the table to claim it. When they come back, it's always still there on the table. It's that insane level of safe.

I can't stress this enough. You are blatantly wrong when it comes to the idea that Abe may have been safer if people around him were armed. I live the dream. It's a dream that you'll never achieve thinking like you do.


----------



## titan_tim (Jul 20, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> The days of the US being the world police are coming to a close. It's not our right to push our beliefs onto sovereign nations.


Yep, the moment the US starts packing up their bags in other countries where they have bases, that is the sign that the US is in deep decline. Not because they don't want to be there, but because they can't afford it anymore. 

Don't worry, the same thing happened to the UK, and they're still doing alright. I only root for the US because they're objectively better than China to be the world power.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 20, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Then the Uyghurs aren´t replaced or genocided by the Han Chinese. There are just more people in XinJiang.
> 
> I don´t care about US rates. I care about people being disingenuous regarding facts.


search this entire board and ask me where I mentioned the Uyghurs. Quit trying to whataboutism every single talking point you spineless worm.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 20, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Meanwhile pushes religious beliefs on both marriages and abortions.
> Go on.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't push religious beliefs, you have me confused with somebody else.

I said grooming kids to alter their bodies surgically. Once again, you are reading things that I never said.

Making getting a weapon more strict is infringing. We have a Constitutional amendment that addresses that.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 20, 2022)

titan_tim said:


> Yep, the moment the US starts packing up their bags in other countries where they have bases, that is the sign that the US is in deep decline. Not because they don't want to be there, but because they can't afford it anymore.
> 
> Don't worry, the same thing happened to the UK, and they're still doing alright. I only root for the US because they're objectively better than China to be the world power.


You mentioned we are $30 trillion in debt. We already cannot afford it. The only winners there are the military industrial complex and the central bankers. The people have been losing for a long time.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 20, 2022)

titan_tim said:


> I don't care what people THINK about other people. I care about what they do. And Clarence Thomas is a moron based on what he has done. I've seen some of what Candance has put out, but not that much. Overall, she's a moron, but is just another talking head with no real power. Anyways, I don't believe that's my topic.
> 
> Oh jesus, are you really trying to cling onto a single gun nut who's scared to go outside to be your chosen hero? Countless examples of using guns to save lives? Yes, when a market is flooded with guns, you'll occasionally get someone who tries to be a "hero" and shoots another person. Now take a look at all the other times when people didn't shoot the guy. Muuuuuuch higher statistics for that. Even more instances when people have a gun, but they still run away from the guy with a gun. It's not worth throwing their life away just to become a headline hero for 15 minutes. The stats are not in your favor, and can never be.
> 
> ...


The topic was crazy beliefs, which is what people think. I pointed one out and you disregarded it. So I'm disregarding your other three paragraphs.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 20, 2022)

I'm just really curious why people who aren't even in the US are so obsessed with parroting far right talking points related to US politics. Makes you wonder why, and where they come from.


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 20, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I said grooming kids to alter their bodies surgically. Once again, you are reading things that I never said.


Okay I'll bite.

https://www.anthem.com/dam/medpolicies/abc/active/guidelines/gl_pw_a051166.html
"



T*he individual is at least 18 years of age; and*
 
*The individual has capacity to make fully informed decisions and consent for treatment; and*


*The individual has been diagnosed with gender dysphoria* (see Discussion section for diagnostic criteria); *and*


For individuals without a medical contraindication or intolerance, the individual has undergone a minimum of 12 months of continuous hormonal therapy when recommended by a mental health professional and provided under the supervision of a physician; *and*


If the individual has significant medical or mental health issues present, they must be reasonably well controlled. If the individual is diagnosed with severe psychiatric disorders and impaired reality testing (for example, psychotic episodes, bipolar disorder, dissociative identity disorder, borderline personality disorder), an effort must be made to improve these conditions with psychotropic medications and/or psychotherapy before surgery is contemplated; *and*


Two referrals from qualified mental health professionals* who have independently assessed the individual. If the first referral is from the individual’s psychotherapist, the second referral should be from a person who has only had an evaluative role with the individual. Two separate letters, or one letter signed by both (for example, if practicing within the same clinic) are required. The letter(s) must have been signed within 12 months of the request submission."
BlueCross

So no. No kids are getting their sex changed before 18. And secondly, getting your sex changed is not grooming, grooming is a term for pedophiles.



TraderPatTX said:


> Making getting a weapon more strict is infringing. We have a Constitutional amendment that addresses that.


No it's not. If it was then getting a felony should violate the constitution. Since that too removes the ability to own fire arms. And that's outright removal. Not adjusting the process. So if the state can already remove your guns for certain actions. Then it's fair to believe that they can make the process stricter. That doesn't mean removal.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 20, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Okay I'll bite.
> 
> https://www.anthem.com/dam/medpolicies/abc/active/guidelines/gl_pw_a051166.html
> "
> ...


Grooming is also teachers talking to kindergartners about sex and taking kids to drag queen shows. Which is weird, because kids are not allowed in normal strip bars. There are lots of people who believe that kids should take puberty blockers, which is a waste of time if you are already 18. They also believe that kids should be able to surgically alter their bodies. These same people have been arguing for years that kids should be able to get abortions without parental consent.

Thanks for making the case that if a felon has repaid their debt back to society, they should get all of their rights restored. Not just some of them. Good job!


----------



## titan_tim (Jul 20, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> The topic was crazy beliefs, which is what people think. I pointed one out and you disregarded it. So I'm disregarding your other three paragraphs.


Crazy beliefs was never the topic. 

But I love how conveniently you ignore things. I believe that goes back to what the ex-KGB guy said about having a group of people ignoring facts when they're presented. Guess he was right about that.


----------



## titan_tim (Jul 20, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> You mentioned we are $30 trillion in debt. We already cannot afford it. The only winners there are the military industrial complex and the central bankers. The people have been losing for a long time.


I know, that's why I said that the country is being flushed down the toilet while everyone is pointing fingers at each other.

You're the one who thinks that things will be fixed by electing conspiracy theory morons into power, when they're the end result of the problem.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 20, 2022)

Economy right now sucks. So no.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 20, 2022)

22 years ago is to far for me. I don't know if it was better 22 years ago.


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 20, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Grooming is also teachers talking to kindergartners about sex


If we're talking about gender (which I'd assume it is, considering where talking about trans) then no. If I say "their pronouns are they/them" in front of kindergartners, that's not grooming.


TraderPatTX said:


> Grooming is also teachers taking kids to drag queen shows


And also no. you don't just get to try to change a meaning of a word.



Second, your using "kid" which when you say that, makes me think a 7-12. The situation your talking about refers to a 16 year old. At least name the age.
thirdly. I feel like this is a red hearing?


 there's a lot of information lacking, it's a bit... suspicious


1.We only hear what the dad says.
 It's rather strange... That we're focusing on the father and not the kid....  if this was a 'normal' news story, you'd focus on the person that happened to. "Son speaks out" is more powerful than "dad speaks out"

2. tracing the story as far as I can possibly go.
It seems that within the chain of telephone (or being more sensationalist) it got changed from "Father suspects teacher" to "teacher is a child predator"


3.Again lack of information which is pretty concerning. I find it odd that the teacher in question wasn't at least somewhat named? Even a little? Because students don't just interact with all teachers, it's just a select group of them usually.
4.. the cover story
One other issue I'm noticing is the framing is... narrative driven?

"Terwogt said his son initially told him that he was going to record a food contest."
First off, recording a food contest? What kind? eating? or display? It's rather extremely vague. But the part that catches my eye the most is this:
"He said he even texted his son to check on him. He said his son told him that they were still recording and he was safe."

 the two had contact with each other. and given by the fact the whole situation ends by 3am. This is clearly after school hours. Why does that matter? Well, if something was truly wrong, that wasn't supposed to happen, wouldn't the teen had said something earlier??? that's 10+ hours of not... saying anything.

5th. a lot more holes
I have to repeat that he got home super late at 3am. That's over 10 hours. Schools end by 3pm. Drag shows are only 40-60 minutes. Sure we can assume a driving time of perhaps an hour or two. to make 4 hours of total driving. But that still doesn't add up. Where is all that other time spent?
Already if it's kinda clear from what I established. Things aren't exactly lining up, and I'm getting a sense the teen was lying to his dad. But also too... if we assumed a safety problem for just a second (pretending that the teens phone was compromised)
We don't get... any questions from the parent to the son?????????
Like, teen just goes to bed at 3am, no questions from the parent??? Nothing? If I was that age, and that late, my mother would be all over my ass asking a trillion fucking questions of where the hell I had been.


Take aways:
1. It feels like the Republican party is latching onto this one thing as red hearing. (one bad situation, to call the rest of a group evil) Because there's only this one case that's ever pointed to, which was back in 2019. And you think in a social media age that the teen would maybe make a twitter account? And maybe go on talking about how bad it was? And that being person interviewed?
hell google maps is a thing, or he could of called the police....
1.5 the time gap is also waaay too big. 12 hours. If we assume the son got out of school at 3pm. that's 12 hours of events not explained. The trip cannot consist just "drag show" since drag shows are about 40-60 minutes. Drag shows also are more commonly sfw, than nsfw.
2. if the situation truly happened the way as described, (I kinda have my doubts, but I'll give benefit of the doubt, only out of just, the absurd lack of information relating to this) then the teacher can go fuck off, they don't represent LGBTQ people. But that doesn't make LGBTQ groomers. Since even with that situation, it doesn't fit the definition of "grooming" they were in public. not secluded, and no sexual acts were done with any proven evidence. Which, wouldn't the teen tell his dad something within 3 years?
3. If anything the Republican party has every reason to use this as a distraction tactic.
https://slate.com/news-and-politics...ts-talk-about-republicans-and-sex-crimes.html
Since a surprising amount of them have been found to actually be pedophiles, not just alleged, but actual evidence to the claim.


----------



## titan_tim (Jul 20, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Grooming is also teachers talking to kindergartners about sex and taking kids to drag queen shows.


Sorry to be pedantic, but that's not grooming, it's normalizing. Grooming is used as an attack word to demonize anyone who has a different sexual orientation than you. Normalizing is more neutral, and better used in this situation as people are trying to teach that gay/trans people are out there and have been there for centuries. 

We know you wear your ideologies on your sleeve, but you may as well use the correct vocabulary, so not to look overly radicalized. But hey, you're the guy who thinks Japanese people should arm themselves, so you're already radicalized.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 20, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> search this entire board and ask me where I mentioned the Uyghurs. Quit trying to whataboutism every single talking point you spineless worm.


If white replacement is a conspiracy theory - which it is accordig to mainstream media (unless it is celebrated by some leftist professor), then Uyghur replacement is also a conspiracy theory.
Don´t be a spineless worm and admit to logic.
It is irrevelant whether you mentioned Uyghurs.
But if you insist: You probably mentioned (not that I care to look) Native Americans and their oppression by Whites (which I agree with btw: I even think they deserve large parts of the US as an independend country). The number of Native Americans living in the US today COULD be as high as when Columbus arrived. The numbers are highly speculative. But if the numbers allign, then Whites did not replace Native Americans, which is obviously ridiculous.

So don´t be a spineless worm and answer two questions:
-Are Han Chinese replacing Uyghurs in XinJiang?
-Did Whites replace Native Americans in today´s area of the USA?

You will not answer because we know you are a spinless worm*.

[*NOTE TO MODERATORS: I am merely using his expression]


----------



## Zonark (Jul 20, 2022)

I remember when HR wasn’t really a thing. Now it’s everywhere and teaming up with PR and everything hurts everyone. 

Spanking woke up so called woke people.
#BringBackLazyHR


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 20, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Many factors go into that. A fair comparison would be per capita. Regardless, the only "solution" the left is programmed to accept is gun confiscation, which is unconstitutional.


Even when taking capita into account, US still has more mass shootings than the others. Right to life is also not only constitutional, but ethical. Of course you guys keep proving you don't actually care about all the lost lives.



TraderPatTX said:


> You're not very good at turning a topic back on somebody else. It is not a false dilemma. You can tax everybody making $100k+/year 100% of their earnings and you would still not have enough to pay for what we currently pay for plus universal healthcare. Then what are you going to do for the second year, because people are not going to accept the government taking all of their money.
> 
> Once again, the left does not have any long term solutions, only slogans.


We already pay more than other countries and everyone here is still not covered, yet they still managed to find money to send for help. We can literally cover everyone, by not overpricing healthcare.


----------



## console (Jul 20, 2022)

No. USA is not better now. Much worse right now for years and never end. Due to illegal aliens, serial killers, murder, gangs, drugs, gun violence, domestic violence, many people are married then get divorce, homicide, suicide, bad polices & agents, bad federal & government and other go on. Crime always go up everywhere in USA. So many people are homeless everywhere. Very sad news. 

I heard about Finland in Europe is very safe country and don't have any violence yet.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 20, 2022)

Things were going fine, until 9/11 happened... Then everything just went to absolute shit after that, and never got better. Only progressively worse. But I can only speak for Americans on the West coast.


----------



## mrmagicm (Jul 20, 2022)

I'm not from the US, I'm from France, but I think USA is just like us, it's WORSE than before:
Much worse right now for years and never end. Due to ILLEGAL alien, serial killers, murder, gangs, drugs, gun violence, domestic violence, many people are married then get divorce, homicide, suicide, bad polices & agents, bad federal & government and other go on. TRUMP has been very protective for the USA, without him, you americans would have been in even worse shape, come here in France to see how we have gotten concerning insecurity!!
Crime always go up everywhere in USA but even more in EUROPE, except northern countries with almost NO alien like danemark, Finland also slovenia and Hungary are fine and in Good Shape, you can go outside without risk and leave your house open without been robbed. Knowing if it was better 20 years before, clearly depends on your age, you cannot know at 20 or 30 of course!


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jul 20, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I manage a multimillion dollar corporate innetwork. I manage routers, switches, vSphere servers, firewalls, VOIP, storage, wireless, and cloud platforms. I also hold Cisco certifications.
> 
> Sure, I'm a boomer.



And yet you spend all your time here  whatever you manage must be  burned in flames.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jul 20, 2022)

mrmagicm said:


> Crime always go up everywhere in USA but even more in EUROPE, except northern countries with almost NO alien like danemark, Finland also slovenia and Hungary are fine and in Good Shape



These countries have plenty of immigration and "aliens", you imbecile. What's different is the penal culture. And the fact that prisons aren't seen as slave factories for profit. Welfare state is real, not a sham like in Anglo saxon countries.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 20, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Rightoid cope


I am not bothering with any comparisons to the Uhygur situation, because they're being systematically shoved into camps, and their culture is being actively suppressed because it goes against the "national identity of China." So no, it isn't comparable to "Uhhhhhh, some people have different population percentages than other people." Because the Uhygurs are being genocided, white people are not. Hence why it's not going to be addressed further, because it's a fucking moronic point (not that I expected you to be capable of anything else.)

Which brings me back to the argument you keep dodging. Why is immigration considered genocide? It's not being deliberately orchestrated by anyone, it's just a natural shift of populations. Ergo, it isn't genocide. There's just more people living together now. The "whites" aren't being replaced, they just exist with more people than just whites now. I'm a little amused that you see this as a bad thing.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 20, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> *leftoid evading the question*


Though I disagree with you regarding the situation in China, we have not seen the end of the American situation. If people openly speak of "ending whiteness", castration etc (while keeping their social media account) while Whites are still the majority...

I woulnd´t even talk of genocide. I said some use the term. Replacement is undeniable, however. So if the Han Chinese treated the Uyghurs perfectly but replaced them more and more, you wouldn´t call that a Uyghur replacement, right? Please just answer.

You didn´t address the Native Americans yet. If there had been no war between Europeans and Native Americans, we couldn´t call it a replacement of Native Americans in the territory of the USA, right?

I do not see the replacement of Whites as a bad thing. I welcome it.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 20, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> So if the Han Chinese treated the Uyghurs perfectly but replaced them more and more, you wouldn´t call that a Uyghur replacement, right? Please just answer.


Category error. No one is intentionally replacing whites. The Uyghurs are being intentionally snuffed out.
This is why I don't engage with this shit, it's irrelevant. It does not prove that white genocide or replacement are happening.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 20, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Category error. No one is intentionally replacing whites. The Uyghurs are being intentionally snuffed out.
> This is why I don't engage with this shit, it's irrelevant. It does not prove that white genocide or replacement are happening.


Capitalists intentionally employ illegal migrants, leftists seek to grow their voting base. You cannot snuff out the Uyghurs in the forseeable future, the territory is huge. You are dodging the question because I have unearthed your inconsistency.


----------



## omgcat (Jul 21, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Capitalists intentionally employ illegal migrants, leftists seek to grow their voting base. You cannot snuff out the Uyghurs in the forseeable future, the territory is huge. You are dodging the question because I have unearthed your inconsistency.


see if you'll get any republican in power to agree to punish companies intentionally using illegal immigrant labor. they would never agree to it. by having unreasonably strict immigration laws your force people to come illegally, then the illegals can be used to drive down regular wages. this can be stopped in 2 ways, we allows reasonable. non-lottery based immigration, or we have strict and fierce punishments for companies using illegal labor.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 21, 2022)

titan_tim said:


> I know, that's why I said that the country is being flushed down the toilet while everyone is pointing fingers at each other.
> 
> You're the one who thinks that things will be fixed by electing conspiracy theory morons into power, when they're the end result of the problem.


Things will be fixed when the people unite and take back their country, but too many people are still plugged into the Matrix. People can't be told, they will have to be shown, but in the end, it will be better than ever before.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 21, 2022)

KingVamp said:


> Even when taking capita into account, US still has more mass shootings than the others. Right to life is also not only constitutional, but ethical. Of course you guys keep proving you don't actually care about all the lost lives.
> 
> 
> We already pay more than other countries and everyone here is still not covered, yet they still managed to find money to send for help. We can literally cover everyone, by not overpricing healthcare.


The left keeps saying that we don't care about the loss of lives. That's an emotional response. I'm positive that the hundreds of murders in Chicago's inner city are not done by right wing zealots. In fact, we are the only people who try to talk about it. The left wants to ignore all of the murders of black people in cities across the country. Weird.

So doctors should not be able to price their services on their own? Sounds like part fascism and part slavery. Democrats are the same now as they were in the 19th century.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 21, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> So that's more cope as usual, Cold Feet Trader, let's try this again.
> 
> Can a black person genuinely believe in white nationalist talking points?


Can a black person genuinely believe in Japanese nationalist talking points?


----------



## Benja81 (Jul 21, 2022)

mrdude said:


> We live in a world where some people's decisions affect others, if they do something we don't like do you expect people to just sit and be quiet? If that's the case why are the USA sending Ukraine weapons to fight the Russians - surely USA should just sit back and let them get on with it.
> You probably can't see the reason people blame each other and you'd like to live in a hippy commune where everyone agrees and sings Kumbaya, however in the real world, when people do something that affects others - well people will get vocal about it and if that doesn't work they will resort to other measures so that these people that are making life "difficult" for them will be removed from the equation.


I'm glad you brought up the Russians because it sounds like you want to live in a totalitarian society where just one type of person gets to say how another person should live. But for now if you live in America, if its not illegal people can do whatever the _bleep _they want. Fact is we all need to work together and accept that someone else can live their life the way they want. If "people do something that affects others" were so bad like you say, then 50% should be voting for someone who will make whatever "people do something that affects others" is, illegal. If its legal, people can and should do it even if you don't like it and you need to acept that or maybe move to Russia I guess.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jul 21, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> The left keeps saying that we don't care about the loss of lives. That's an emotional response. I'm positive that the hundreds of murders in Chicago's inner city are not done by right wing zealots. In fact, we are the only people who try to talk about it. The left wants to ignore all of the murders of black people in cities across the country. Weird.
> 
> So doctors should not be able to price their services on their own? Sounds like part fascism and part slavery. Democrats are the same now as they were in the 19th century.



Do you even read the nonsense you post or are you just naturally idiotic?


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 21, 2022)

Benja81 said:


> I'm glad you brought up the Russians because it sounds like you want to live in a totalitarian society where just one type of person gets to say how another person should live.


Many people who have migrated to Russia do not find living their more restrictive. The tax burden is lower, which is a key factor of freedom. Freedom of expression is less pronounced than in the USA but that´s a given. The US was a uniquely free "project" of Europeans who had fled Europe and found a "new world". Given the changes in society, its end is already foreseeable.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 21, 2022)

> Do you feel the USA is better now than it was 22 years ago?​



According to the EU and Russia "Thing" - much,much worse....
*waiting for crushing Europe*


----------



## mrdude (Jul 21, 2022)

Benja81 said:


> I'm glad you brought up the Russians because it sounds like you want to live in a totalitarian society where just one type of person gets to say how another person should live. But for now if you live in America, if its not illegal people can do whatever the _bleep _they want. Fact is we all need to work together and accept that someone else can live their life the way they want. If "people do something that affects others" were so bad like you say, then 50% should be voting for someone who will make whatever "people do something that affects others" is, illegal. If its legal, people can and should do it even if you don't like it and you need to acept that or maybe move to Russia I guess.


Your post kind of went way of tanget there dude, in USA you have the voting system, it's corrupt, I'll grant you that and your current swamp is owned by big buisness and lobby groups and of course corruption in the Biden family, Nacey Pelosi insider trading, politicians owning large shares in Arms manufacturers (a few bought lots of stock just before Ukraine kicked off) etc. If you think your politicians give a toss what you think - think again. The best non-politician politician you have had by a mile was Donald Trump, a billionaire that became a politician (not a politician that became a billionaire), and look how you treated him.
However let me humour you - if half the country vote for what the other half don't want - half will be dissapointed. That's reality, no matter how much you bleat on about working together. Once you live in the real world for a long time as an adult you will realise that 50% of the time you are just going to have to suck it up because other people will always affect your life no matter how this irks you. It's been this way since time began so if you don't like that, I suggest you start saving now so you can buy an Island and form some hippy commune and declare your island independant from the tyrany of others....but then again you'd be the boss of that island, so other island dwellers would see you as the dictator.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 21, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Can a black person genuinely believe in Japanese nationalist talking points?


Why do you believe it is impossible for a black person to believe "I think Japan should be able to imperialize Korea and China?"


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 21, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Capitalists intentionally employ illegal migrants, leftists seek to grow their voting base. You cannot snuff out the Uyghurs in the forseeable future, the territory is huge. You are dodging the question because I have unearthed your inconsistency.


No, I don't take it seriously, simple as that. White people co-existing with other races, something that apparently bugs you for no valid reason is not the same thing as an entire culture *DELIBERATELY* being snuffed out by the people in power. I'm not letting you deflect from the fact that you think passive immigration is genocide, dipshit.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 21, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> Do you even read the nonsense you post or are you just naturally idiotic?


Do you always respond with seething tears?


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jul 21, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Do you always respond with seething tears?



Do you always feel the pathological need to lie and make up nonsensical stuff? You talk about others being plugged in the matrix (incorrectly too) but damn you live in your own world.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jul 21, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Many people who have migrated to Russia do not find living their more restrictive. The tax burden is lower, which is a key factor of freedom. Freedom of expression is less pronounced than in the USA but that´s a given. The US was a uniquely free "project" of Europeans who had fled Europe and found a "new world". Given the changes in society, its end is already foreseeable.



Many - who, exactly? Considering the vast majority of Russians is in destitute poverty as like any other dictator Putin has starved them?


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 21, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> No, I don't take it seriously, simple as that. White people co-existing with other races, something that apparently bugs you for no valid reason is not the same thing as an entire culture *DELIBERATELY* being snuffed out by the people in power. I'm not letting you deflect from the fact that you think passive immigration is genocide, dipshit.


You are comparing the migration within a country, China, to immigration into the US, which often happens illegally and in sometimes in large groups. I don´t have a problem with white replacement. Learn to read, dipshit. I hope it happens at a faster rate. And I don´t call it white genocide. I said some people do.


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 21, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Dems bad and corrupt, Trump good. Government corrupt.


Yeah no. What makes a politician scummy, is pretty much always money and special interest groups. Which dems has in spades, and the Republican party, and Trump has also in spades. You can't just go "Dems bad, Trump good" because if your going to call the system corrupt. You better being see the full picture, and not be supporting that same corruption, or a even worse version of it.



mrdude said:


> . Once you live in the real world for a long time as an adult you will realise that 50% of the time you are just going to have to suck it up because other people will always affect your life no matter how this irks you


_talks about sucking up, but _


mrdude said:


> Marriage is should only be for men and women





mrdude said:


> What's wrong with being against Alphabet people


_is the same person who said this shit and cannot accept or leave these people alone._
also it's not 50% even you should know this. Because 60% of people supported abortion. over 50% support gay marriage. over 50% support trans people, and against  the 1,137 anti lgbtq bills being introduced.
(then again weren't you the same person that said the silent majority was coming out? See this is the problem of with far right rhetoric, it's all the same talking points presented in nearly the same exact ways. So I can barely identify who said what)


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 21, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> You are comparing the migration within a country, China, to immigration into the US, which often happens illegally and in sometimes in large groups. I don´t have a problem with white replacement. Learn to read, dipshit. I hope it happens at a faster rate. And I don´t call it white genocide. I said some people do.


White people are not being put in camps for the crime of being white in the US. So no, there is no white genocide. Or even "replacement." It has been debunked for over five years now, find a new talking point.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 21, 2022)

The White replacment lol. White Peoples camp lol.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 21, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> White people are not being put in camps for the crime of being white in the US.


Neither are Uyghurs. But since you don´t believe me: Neither are Native Americans.



LainaGabranth said:


> So no, there is no white genocide. Or even "replacement." It has been debunked for over five years now, find a new talking point.


Whites have lower birth rates in the US. At the same time, there is migration into the US of about a million people per year. That is replacement. I have debunked the alleged debunking.

There could be a similar number of Native Americans now as there were in 1492. If that is the case, Native Americans were not replaced by Whites in the US.

To make a simple analogy: If your wife bears other men´s children or adopts children instead of having some with you, your genes will be replaced. If you have a problem with the word replacement, replace it with "substitution".


----------



## SG854 (Jul 21, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Neither are Uyghurs. But since you don´t believe me: Neither are Native Americans.
> 
> 
> Whites have lower birth rates in the US. At the same time, there is migration into the US of about a million people per year. That is replacement. I have debunked the allege debunking.
> ...


Not my fault White People aren't having sex.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 21, 2022)

SG854 said:


> Not my fault White People aren't having sex.


Never said otherwise.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 21, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Never said otherwise.


White People are replacing themselves


----------



## mrdude (Jul 21, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Yeah no. What makes a politician scummy, is pretty much always money and special interest groups. Which dems has in spades, and the Republican party, and Trump has also in spades. You can't just go "Dems bad, Trump good" because if your going to call the system corrupt. You better being see the full picture, and not be supporting that same corruption, or a even worse version of it.
> 
> 
> _talks about sucking up, but
> ...


Don't reply to my posts, I have no interest in talking to you or debating with you. In fact I meant to, but forgot to put you on ignore - so I've just done that.


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 22, 2022)

mrdude said:


> I'm coping that someone called me out on my bs. And now I will block you


I edited his sentence for clarity


----------



## Benja81 (Jul 22, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Many people who have migrated to Russia do not find living their more restrictive. The tax burden is lower, which is a key factor of freedom. Freedom of expression is less pronounced than in the USA but that´s a given. The US was a uniquely free "project" of Europeans who had fled Europe and found a "new world". Given the changes in society, its end is already foreseeable.


Nice! I hope you enjoy it, comrade!
I heard the new McDonalds is SO much better than the original and even includes extra protein & free mold. 
They're even fast tracking Russian citizenship, lucky you. Russia is quickly becoming the place to be, its gonna fill up fast!
Here are some perks you can look forward to, but I couldn't include everything of course:

Murdering enemies
Imprisoning dissenters
Quashing opposition (see also murdering enemies & imprisoning dissenters)
Forfeture of wealth
Real news that doesn't align with the infallible national news agenda is illegal resulting in all of the above
Illegaly occupying foreign territory using human expenditures (this could be you!)
So much more!


----------



## Benja81 (Jul 22, 2022)

mrdude said:


> The best non-politician politician you have had by a mile was Donald Trump


Wow! I think you hit the nail on the head. By a mile!

The best at being impeached, the best at trying to murder our democracy for his personal ego, the best at getting all of his followers to believe any lie he feels like uttering, the best at proving how gullible and delusional his voter base is, the best at being the worst president we've ever had! AND soon to be the best at being the first president to ever be indicted for his crimes against the state. Congrats


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 22, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> Do you always feel the pathological need to lie and make up nonsensical stuff? You talk about others being plugged in the matrix (incorrectly too) but damn you live in your own world.


Where's the lie?


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 22, 2022)

SG854 said:


> Not my fault White People aren't having sex.


It's amazing that incels will come up with this shit. Can you imagine the thought process behind it? "OH MY GOD, WHITE WOMAN, PLEASE, I NEED YOU TO HAVE SEX WITH ME, IT'S YOUR CIVIC DUTY!! OUR RACE IS DYING!!"
Fucking embarrassing.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 22, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> It's amazing that incels will come up with this shit. Can you imagine the thought process behind it? "OH MY GOD, WHITE WOMAN, PLEASE, I NEED YOU TO HAVE SEX WITH ME, IT'S YOUR CIVIC DUTY!! OUR RACE IS DYING!!"
> Fucking embarrassing.


I'd imagine more along the lines of a Supreme Gentleman wearing a Fedora shouting, Hwite Woman you have been chosen to produce my Hwite offspring. The survival of hwite people depends on you, now donate your hwite body.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 22, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> The left keeps saying that we don't care about the loss of lives. That's an emotional response. I'm positive that the hundreds of murders in Chicago's inner city are not done by right wing zealots. In fact, we are the only people who try to talk about it. The left wants to ignore all of the murders of black people in cities across the country. Weird.


Less mass shootings and better healthcare affects everyone. The only emotional response here, is the one that is randomly making this about race.



TraderPatTX said:


> So doctors should not be able to price their services on their own? Sounds like part fascism and part slavery. Democrats are the same now as they were in the 19th century.


Profits over lives. Thanks on proving once again that you guys don't actually care about the right to life. Tho I'm sure you guys will be quick to blame Big Pharma, when you actually have to help other people.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jul 22, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Where's the lie?


You mean, "where's the truth" as all your posts are lying non-sequitur strawmen tinfoilhattery.


----------



## mrdude (Jul 22, 2022)

Benja81 said:


> Wow! I think you hit the nail on the head. By a mile!
> 
> The best at being impeached, the best at trying to murder our democracy for his personal ego, the best at getting all of his followers to believe any lie he feels like uttering, the best at proving how gullible and delusional his voter base is, the best at being the worst president we've ever had! AND soon to be the best at being the first president to ever be indicted for his crimes against the state. Congrats


I think you'll find the worst president you've ever had is your current Senile Senoir - teleprompter Joe. I haven't known of anyone worse in the History of the US. Corruption and the Biden crime family go hand in hand. He constantly lies every time he opens his mouth, the other day he was saying he had cancer, he probably meant to say he was sniffing a kid that had cancer.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 22, 2022)

KingVamp said:


> Less mass shootings and better healthcare affects everyone. The only emotional response here, is the one that is randomly making this about race.
> 
> 
> Profits over lives. Thanks on proving once again that you guys don't actually care about the right to life. Tho I'm sure you guys will be quick to blame Big Pharma, when you actually have to help other people.


Imagine not understanding economics or healthcare and commenting in public proving to everybody here that you do not understand these topics.

The same Big Pharma who have raked in record profits over the last couple of years because the government bought their product and tried to force us to take it? You complain about profits and defend the biggest recipient of record profits. 

So doctors can't charge enough for their services to pay their college loans, or is it better for the federal government to pay for those too? Why do you hate doctors and nurses, but love Big Pharma, besides the fact that you are fascist and authoritarian?


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 22, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> You mean, "where's the truth" as all your posts are lying non-sequitur strawmen tinfoilhattery.


You can't point out the lie. 

This is what happens when you argue emotionally and project your inadequacies onto others. You make me laugh and you look silly.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Jul 22, 2022)

Yeah, no. I'm not American, but from what I can see it's a shitshow.

Revoltingly awful Presidents, that whole "social justice" thing last decade, the still-ironclad grip Christianity has on education and politics and policy-making (Christians, you are NOT "persecuted" - you're the ones doing the persecuting!), the stubborn reliance on cars for transport instead of the far more efficient and environmentally-healthier public transport, Elon fucking Musk and his countless lies and scams and bullshit. The stubborn refusal to abandon the nonsensical Imperial units.

America's awful.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 22, 2022)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Yeah, no. I'm not American, but from what I can see it's a shitshow.
> 
> Revoltingly awful Presidents, that whole "social justice" thing last decade, the still-ironclad grip Christianity has on education and politics and policy-making (Christians, you are NOT "persecuted" - you're the ones doing the persecuting!), the stubborn reliance on cars for transport instead of the far more efficient and environmentally-healthier public transport, Elon fucking Musk and his countless lies and scams and bullshit. The stubborn refusal to abandon the nonsensical Imperial units.
> 
> America's awful.


I find all the emotional rants like this one to be pretty damn funny. The funniest part is the amount of hate Christians receive on these forums from the "No Hate" group that preaches tolerance.

Since you are not from here, maybe you don't understand the size of the US. It's pretty damn big and public transport is inconvenient.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jul 22, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> You can't point out the lie.
> 
> This is what happens when you argue emotionally and project your inadequacies onto others. You make me laugh and you look silly.


Everyone else has already demolished your "arguments" that you and your little circlejerk made, why should I waste words with you?


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jul 22, 2022)

mrdude said:


> , he probably meant to say he was sniffing a kid that had cancer.


That was his granddaughter and he wasn't sniffing her, he was comforting her at the funeral of her dad, you sick pervert.


----------



## Velorian (Jul 22, 2022)

It's so funny, from the eye's of Americans who have never left the USA they have no clue how shitty life is for them compared to the rest of the 1st world countries.  Everything from transportation, wages, healthcare, education, living standards, clean water, clean air, almost everything is better in every other 1st world country.  During the Pandemic when the USA was arguing over $600 checks to give once or twice every other country was giving their citizens $2000-$3000 per month no questions asked for more than 6 months.


----------



## mrdude (Jul 22, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> That was his granddaughter and he wasn't sniffing her, he was comforting her at the funeral of her dad, you sick pervert.


He's sniffed loads of kids - when not letting kids rub his hairy legs or showering naked with his daughter when she was a teen. Just do a youtube search "Biden sniffing" and you'll find loads of his "sniffing" antics. I can't think of a more inept presiden in US history, every time he opens his mouth you expect another lie to come out or him messing up his lines. Or just some jumbled up gibberish. He's the laughing stock of the world just now.

End of quote - repeat the line...


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jul 22, 2022)

mrdude said:


> arch "Biden sniffing" and you'll find loads of his "sniffing" antics.


I did, and found nothing.

Are you a degenerate? Has your age made you some sort of child predator?


----------



## mrdude (Jul 22, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> I did, and found nothing.
> 
> Are you a degenerate? Has your age made you some sort of child predator?


Your search skills are rubbish, this took me 10 seconds and it's not even recent.



I'm no child preditor - you have me confused with creepy Joe Biden and Hunter Biden the underage crack whore shagger (when he's not pumping his dead brothers wife) deviant.


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 22, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Where's the lie?


Are you seriously asking that question?


TraderPatTX said:


> You can't point out the lie.


Yup. Okay. Let's looks at "the lie"


TraderPatTX said:


> The left keeps saying that we don't care about the loss of lives. That's an emotional response.


This statement? The statement you call a "emotional response" isn't a emotional response.
Banning abortions to the point when it's live saving. Or a worse, while your in the emergency room, doctors go have to check with lawyers when they need to act quickly, all because you can be charged for a felony for providing it.
It's not going to give the outcome you think it will. It's going to result in more deaths.

The other part of that lie, is you'd force someone to carry that  life into existence. While being against Medicare for all. Since you know. Type one dibeaties requires insulin. Which insluin prices are already so jacked, that many paretents had to choose to let their kid die, since they couldn't pay for it.

Or how about your stance on gun control? Since again, we don't have to remove guns. However we should have a stronger vetting process. Which will easily result in decreased mass shootings. But your against all of that.

Against medicare for all which could save thousands of lives. Against gun control which can save hundreds to even thousands. And against abortion. Which has also saved countless thousands.

The facts are your not pro life. Your pro birth. You do not care about life. You just care about extending the power of lives you can control.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Jul 22, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I find all the emotional rants like this one to be pretty damn funny. The funniest part is the amount of hate Christians receive on these forums from the "No Hate" group that preaches tolerance.
> 
> Since you are not from here, maybe you don't understand the size of the US. It's pretty damn big and public transport is inconvenient.


Not the inner cities. Or neighbourhoods. They could really use more public transport.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 22, 2022)

mrdude said:


> I think you'll find the worst president you've ever had is your current Senile Senoir - teleprompter Joe. I haven't known of anyone worse in the History of the US. Corruption and the Biden crime family go hand in hand. He constantly lies every time he opens his mouth, the other day he was saying he had cancer, he probably meant to say he was sniffing a kid that had cancer.


You can tell it's bait when they're upset over Dark Brandon being the "worst president ever" when the worst thing he's done is just not be left enough.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 22, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> Everyone else has already demolished your "arguments" that you and your little circlejerk made, why should I waste words with you?


None of my arguments have been "demolished". All I have received is personal attacks. Not sure you know what the word demolished means. You may want to look it up.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jul 23, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> None of my arguments have been "demolished". All I have received is personal attacks. Not sure you know what the word demolished means. You may want to look it up.


No, your nonsense has been demolished, but your delusion prevents you from accepting that. Just like your other delusions of grandeur you inflict on us like pestilence.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 23, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> So if a more capable woman loses her position to less qualified man due to state pressure, the woman was not we are inflicting harm on her, we are just pushing her forward.



Ooh, the turnabout! Okay, I'll happily play this game, as I've been on the receiving end of this policy before! Just probably not in the way you think...

Given my wealth of experience and background in a STEM field, I've enjoyed a small measure of preference in the hiring process. This has allowed me a chance at jobs that might normally not consider me a first choice, but since I can also pass for white and only speak a small amount of spanish since it was banned in my home growing up, I have also lost out on positions to less educated individuals who were bilingual or from minority groups that are underrepresented...

SO I MOVED ON TO ANOTHER JOB UNTIL I GOT ONE. Yes, it wasn't always easy and it could get discouraging, but that is the fault of the system at large more than anything and I still had those in demand skills for somewhere else. Ideally, in a utopian world, it could just be that the best fit gets the best job, but in the USA we don't have enough 8 hour a day jobs for everyone and there has been centuries of bias both in the education system and hiring process that needs to be addressed immediately even if we are still waiting on substantial social reform. I wasn't harmed, I just wasn't helped into the first job I wanted.



UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Nobody needs your celebrations. Racism in the selection process is unfair. We don´t make the NBA 4% Asian because they need more representation. If an African-American cannot play in the NBA because of this form of racism, I`m sure he would understand and "still be motivated to do their best" (as you put it).



Not quite how that works in sports. It doesn't just reflect population, but cultural participation as well. This is why some sports are dominated by ethnic and regional groups where there is more interest, and if it wasn't there would for damn sure be a push to get more inclusion in the NBA and other groups. That being said, this is also really weird whataboutism, methinks you're mistaking "equality" for "status quo". The idea of inclusion measures is to react to inequality over large spans of time even if it means disrupting a supposedly egalitarian system with the long term goal of getting everyone back to an even playing field.



UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> I don´t have the numbers but I would be surprised if they didn´t make up at least 4%. Since you made the claim, you should provide the numbers. (Though I am not in favor of equating skill and success)



To be fair, Asia is a big place, and groups from different regions have vastly different median incomes, but I like links.

https://www.pewresearch.org/social-...-the-u-s-is-rising-most-rapidly-among-asians/ <- This article doesn't delve into the details quite as much as some others, but a lot of wealthy Asian folk are from either first generation families who brought over wealth or established wealthy families. My stepsiblings fall into this category as well, hence my father pining for a woman who knew very little English while he knew very little Chinese. Their relationship was purely business...


https://www.statista.com/statistics/300528/us-millionaires-race-ethnicity/  <-- This is probably what you're aiming for, showing that in the special snowflake upper class area, asians become millionaires more often than the percentage of the population they represent (8% millionaires v about 6% population, although breaking down the ethnic groups throws this ratio around quite a bit as per the prior link) and that Caucasians still dominate more of that class than their percentage. The level of wealth I was looking at, however, is the tippity top billionaires club, and I'll yield that I very much underestimated the number of Indian tech giants.




UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> BTW I´m wondering what your step-siblings think about this topic. More and more young Asians Americans have found out that you need to march with BLM etc in order to gain access to high society. They support the oppression of their own group for personal gain.



Well, all but one of my siblings marched with BLM even after being established financially in the middle class, and they all got degrees from prestigious universities and acknowledged that their access to wealth was paramount to their education access even if they were otherwise gifted as well, so... we're all commies who seek out a greater communal whole!



I do want to point out that your comments here have kinda brought something into focus, and I don't think it has been stated clearly. You do know that you're a rather unremarkable meat popsicle in general but at least insofar as the quality of your posts on this form goes, and your personal tribulations and situation do not sway anybody here to your cause, right? I don't care if you were violently ravaged by a BLM academic grant board and sodomy club out to uniquely target Asians, your personal situation does not interest me and you've done nothing to build up even a shred of empathy considering your lack of compassion for others. You seem particularly self-focused and snowflakeish.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 23, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Every single president in history has been elected by the Electoral College. And yes, it is undemocratic because the Founders did that on purpose. They know what happens with pure democracies. Apparently, you don't. Maybe you should go read some books on the subject.



Ah, the joys of "It works for me so f u!" The USA is not perfect, and the ability for minorities and women to vote had to be written in as an example. It started out as another of those compromises mentioned earlier, and is absolutely an archaic system of the past not suited to the modern day that should be changed. So long as we use it, we can't be recognized as a true democracy. Maybe you should ditch the faux patriotic zeal and look at the bigger picture. We don't acknowledge individuals of superior stature to everyday citizens anymore, time to vote like it.



TraderPatTX said:


> The left always uses Fox News as some kind of boogeyman not realizing they are part of the same corporate media pushing the same fake news.



They... don't? Honestly, Fox is just the biggest name that pushes disinformation so its an easy target, but we can throw shade at OAN or whatever you seem to salivate over like a hungry beast.



TraderPatTX said:


> Never mentioned religion, but it's the only argument you people have even though the right to life is the most important natural right we have. You can't debate that so you bring in religion every single time. You ain't the first to do this and you won't be the last. It just shows why the left is so angry about the Dobbs decision. You really can't debate your position and now you are forced to do.
> 
> Stop talking about pregnancy like it's some kind of disease.



Pregnancy is a medical condition only women endure and can relate to. Abortion doesn't just end a (theoretical and not universally recognized) life, it deals with the impact of the condition on the would be mother. The 10 year old rape victim having to travel out of state was one tragedy, but another is the woman in Texas who had to walk around with an expired fetus inside of her for weeks because doctors were worried about being victims of abortion bounties for removing it. This is to say nothing about how our medical system offers no long term support for children after they're born on a federal level, or their parents.

Only your faith could possibly recognize the moment of insemination as the beginning of a life, and only your insanity can sustain arguments against abortion for the sake of women's health. It is one thing to say every abortion is a tragedy (which it almost always is), but it is a whole other thing to defend the "life" of something that isn't even formed yet over the life of the person who cries out desperately for aide. Thank the gods you're a man so you don't have to experience what pregnancy can do to your body, eh comrade? 



TraderPatTX said:


> Telling strangers to seek help is not a compliment. And you are no doctor,



I did start out my career path in medicine, funny enough! Didn't finish though, so I am indeed not a doctor, but I don't need to be one to hold the opinion that you need help.



TraderPatTX said:


> so you are unqualified to make those diagnoses. Why do leftists on this forum keep saying that people like me are raging and that we are down?



Because you seemed to join this forum for the singular purpose of actually instigating arguments with leftists, obviously. Also you never have any actual helpful information to contribute or show any signs of other emotions like sympathy or concern. Also also the politics section is literally threads mostly started by right leaning conspiracy theorists or "shit posters".



TraderPatTX said:


> What do we have to be mad at? It is people like you still whining about the Electoral College, the Dobbs decision, the fact we only have 2 senators per state, Fox News, and whatever else you people continuously whine about because you don't understand our form of government and you don't understand what the Founders meant when they wrote the Constitution.



I don't understand how you can only cling to the parts that your side likes to enjoy, and ignore the intents and merits of the federalists while still believing they carried your goals in the distant and very different past. You're the one who assumes nobody here understands the constitution, its just that the majority of people disagree with how you view and weaponize it, and deify it in a way that keeps it from ever evolving to match the times and the will of the people.



TraderPatTX said:


> I guarantee if you read more and commented less, you'd be a lot less angry on here because you would be able to understand these concepts that seem to be eluding you. So, while I go touch some grass, you should hit the library. Meet you back here later, comrade.



I'm back, baybee! And one of the sites I support is a county Law Library, funny enough. Sorry, comrade, but you're still coming up short of anything reasonable and making yourself out to be a huge jerk in this community.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 23, 2022)

mrdude said:


> He's sniffed loads of kids - when not letting kids rub his hairy legs or showering naked with his daughter when she was a teen. Just do a youtube search "Biden sniffing" and you'll find loads of his "sniffing" antics. I can't think of a more inept presiden in US history, every time he opens his mouth you expect another lie to come out or him messing up his lines. Or just some jumbled up gibberish. He's the laughing stock of the world just now.
> 
> End of quote - repeat the line...



I'm not surprised, but you misspoke. Biden may be doing poorly in the US right now, but elsewhere in the world he is crushing Trump, who had dozens of international comics mock him on a monthly basis.

https://www.businessinsider.com/glo...higher-than-trump-in-12-countries-2021-6?op=1

Do you ever get tired of being wrong?


----------



## mrdude (Jul 24, 2022)

Dakitten said:


> I'm not surprised, but you misspoke. Biden may be doing poorly in the US right now, but elsewhere in the world he is crushing Trump, who had dozens of international comics mock him on a monthly basis.
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/glo...higher-than-trump-in-12-countries-2021-6?op=1
> 
> Do you ever get tired of being wrong?


Trump isn't president anymore - Brain dead Biden is and he is doing very, very poorly, the worst president in US history by a mile and the VP is just as feckless. There's only one group of people to blame for the crap way your country is current;y being run and the ones to blame are the ones that are running it into the ground just now. The dems, the party of division, hatred and making themselves rich while making you poor.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 24, 2022)

Dakitten said:


> You do know that you're a rather unremarkable meat popsicle in general but at least insofar as the quality of your posts on this form goes, and your personal tribulations and situation do not sway anybody here to your cause, right?


You think you are remarkable? You are a victim suffering from Stockholm syndrome. You have been fucked by the system regarding hiring (you want to live in a country which also does not favor the most qualified pilots and surgeons?) and instead of acknowledging what is happening, you are rationalizing the hopelessness of your situation and excusing the perpetrator.

Your counter argument regarding the NBA situation (overrepresentation of African-Americans based on population) is flawd. They are "overrepresented" (I actually am in favor or merit-based overrepresentation) because they are better. "White boys can´t jump" is not just a racist claim. African-Americans have e.g. longer legs which is great for basketball but a disadvantage at swimming. Your argument, that is based on different interests, is weak because it neglects that interests and capabilities are connected. Many female MMA fighter will lose INTEREST if the sport is dominated by men claiminig to be women (which would be legal in the EU very soon: changing gender without justification).

I do have sympathy for your stepsiblings. It means they are also suffering from that syndrome. By marching with BLM they have participated to even higher crime rates (see statistics https://edition.cnn.com/2021/04/03/us/us-crime-rate-rise-2020/index.html). Seeing how Asian-Americans are about 100 times more likely to be attacked by African-Americans than the other way around (if you trust FBI statistics and my poor math), it might be a case of "I am of the good guys, please attack the other people" or like what we have seen in the viral video of 2020 where two guys got their windows smashed in and yelled "we are on your side!"


----------



## Lacius (Jul 24, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Biden is and he is doing very, very poorly, the worst president in US history by a mile


Biden is the worst president in US history because, what, there's inflation that's beginning to improve?

Biden's poll numbers, although bad, still aren't as low as Trump's at his lowest point. Looks like Trump finally gets to win at something, lol.


----------



## mrdude (Jul 24, 2022)

Lacius said:


> Biden is the worst president in US history because, what, there's inflation that's beginning to improve?
> 
> Biden's poll numbers, although bad, still aren't as low as Trump's at his lowest point. Looks like Trump finally gets to win at something, lol.


Once again, Trump isn't president - but he's living rent free in your head. The dems are running the show and there's nobody to blame things on apart from them.

Biden and the Dems and their piss poor performance has basically made eveyone in your country a lot poorer (apart from the ones getting rich in the swamp such as Pelosi and her insider trading), and you are trying to defend them - no wonder people throughout the world are laughing at you guys.

I feel sorry for the hard working republicans that can barely afford to drive to work and then at the end of it, buy food (if it's even on the bare shelves).


----------



## Lacius (Jul 24, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Once again, Trump isn't president - but he's living rent free in your head. The dems are running the show and there's nobody to blame things on apart from them.


You don't seem to realize that you invited comparisons to former presidents when you mistakenly said "worst president in US history," lol. I'm not the one who brought up former presidents.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 24, 2022)

Not quite true, Republicans are blocking a lot of things. Blame them for blocking things.


----------



## smf (Jul 24, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Biden and the Dems and their piss poor performance has basically made eveyone in your country a lot poorer (apart from the ones getting rich in the swamp such as Pelosi and her insider trading), and you are trying to defend them - no wonder people throughout the world are laughing at you guys.


You have it all the wrong way round..

Biden is living rent free in your head. People throughout the world are laughing at you guys.

Economy has gone to shit because Trump's special friend Putin has decided to go all 1939 on Ukraine.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 24, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Trump isn't president anymore - Brain dead Biden is and he is doing very, very poorly, the worst president in US history by a mile and the VP is just as feckless. There's only one group of people to blame for the crap way your country is current;y being run and the ones to blame are the ones that are running it into the ground just now. The dems, the party of division, hatred and making themselves rich while making you poor.


You are straight loony tunes, my comrade. As Lacius pointed out, you are the one who said Biden was "the laughing stock of the world" and "the worst president", so of course I'd use the closest prior president for a comparison. Furthermore, you do know that the party that both spearheads a majority of major corporate laws and exemptions and guts the social safety nets and regulations for the middle and lower class is the Republicans, right? Their platform is literally based on culture war issues and faith nowadays, and the party with the majority of membership is... the dems. You've gotta escape your mirror dimension, my dude.



UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> You think you are remarkable? You are a victim suffering from Stockholm syndrome. You have been fucked by the system regarding hiring (you want to live in a country which also does not favor the most qualified pilots and surgeons?) and instead of acknowledging what is happening, you are rationalizing the hopelessness of your situation and excusing the perpetrator.



I know I'm remarkable insofar as my own life and family are concerned, and I acknowledge that I am no better than anybody else in the grand scheme of things. Regarding pilots and medicine, I was in the Air Force and originally went to school for medicine, believe me there is a skill floor well beyond inclusion initiatives. If you pass the schooling you need to get your degree, you're qualified for your position on at least the base academic level and you will be met with a field that is desperate to put anyone to work asap due the specialized nature and dire circumstances of the position. 

That being said, if any position is flooded with candidates that are all capable of a job, and one group has been historically locked out of participating in the field altogether, it makes sense that the road to recovery in equality is to put forth initiatives that give them a chance. What you fail to understand is you aren't special, you aren't a super sayajin pilot doctor, and nobody who is capable of those tasks is so far removed from the top of the field that they will be responsible for calamity and woe just for getting a chance to participate. Hopelessness is being denied any chance because of your wealth growing up and your access to jobs that turn you down because of things you can't control, like your gender or the color of your skin.

In short, get rekt you conceited jerk. 




UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Your counter argument regarding the NBA situation (overrepresentation of African-Americans based on population) is flawd. They are "overrepresented" (I actually am in favor or merit-based overrepresentation) because they are better. "White boys can´t jump" is not just a racist claim. African-Americans have e.g. longer legs which is great for basketball but a disadvantage at swimming. Your argument, that is based on different interests, is weak because it neglects that interests and capabilities are connected. Many female MMA fighter will lose INTEREST if the sport is dominated by men claiminig to be women (which would be legal in the EU very soon: changing gender without justification).



I'm sorry you find it flawd (the irony here is delicious) but part of why they have the number of skilled athletes in the sport is because of the cultural dominance of the sport in urban areas where they tend to centralize. The same is true of other sports like American football, but if their dominance was so completely rooted in a racial superiority, there'd be almost no chance others would be able to participate at all. If the culture were to shift, so would the number of talented athletes able to rise up to the professional level. This is actually not a bad comparison to why inclusion initiatives matter! Invite more people from more groups in, and you'll encourage talent from a larger pool!

As far as your transphobia goes, which I yield came a bit out of left field here. Funny thing is, I COULD be swayed by some hard evidence should you have any worth presenting, as I yield the idea of professional trans male athletes isn't something I've invested a lot of time and research into, but if just by pooling it in with your other pieces of lunacy I can't say I'm inclined to trust any sources you're likely to present and certainly won't take your word on it.



UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> I do have sympathy for your stepsiblings. It means they are also suffering from that syndrome. By marching with BLM they have participated to even higher crime rates (see statistics https://edition.cnn.com/2021/04/03/us/us-crime-rate-rise-2020/index.html). Seeing how Asian-Americans are about 100 times more likely to be attacked by African-Americans than the other way around (if you trust FBI statistics and my poor math), it might be a case of "I am of the good guys, please attack the other people" or like what we have seen in the viral video of 2020 where two guys got their windows smashed in and yelled "we are on your side!"



You do know BLM ain't the boogieman, right? In 2020, you MIGHT have been able to make some serious claim on this front (granted, BLM is not an actual organization so much as an ad hoc number of civil rights protesters) but things haven't been spiraling out into some perpetual sinkhole of racial violence. The movement itself has lost a fair bit of steam. As for black on asian crime, it is true that this does happen, but the cause is not BLM so much as continuing economic disparity and desperation. Honestly, my siblings worry more about hate crimes from redneck qanon members who have actively threatened and heckled them for being of chinese origin and spreading corona.


----------



## mrdude (Jul 24, 2022)

smf said:


> Economy has gone to shit because Trump's special friend Putin has decided to go all 1939 on Ukraine.


Always trying to find someone else to blame and never taking responsability for your own actions - This is the mantra of the left and especially the Biden Admin.

You gas prices were going up and up well before Putin invaded Ukraine, your Dems printed trillions of dollars and devalued your currency. You went from being energy independant to energy dependant overnight because of bad policies. Your crime levels are high becuase you don't concivt your criminals, You armed your enemies and abandoned your allies in Afghanistan. The list of failures is long and I don't have the time or motivation to educate you on your current governmet failures - but there's only one lot of people to blame and that's your extremely poor leadership currently running the show.
Your President and VP are the two best people you could come up with in a country with a population of 332+ million people and TBH they are corrupt as hell and as thick as two short planks. USA has lost it's way, soon you'll be China's bitch and you'll only have yourselves to blame.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jul 24, 2022)

Dakitten said:


> Do you ever get tired of being wrong?


He really never does and doubles down on ramblings every time caught.


----------



## leon315 (Jul 24, 2022)

Guys, i like the way this topic shifted from USA to China so smoothly.......

meanwhile have you all noticed the increasing numbers of gun violence victims in the US, Have ever made you think why this only happen in "the wealthiest, the most civilized and most open minded" country on Earth? 

It like US is constantly fighting wars at home, and the enemies of Americans are Americans themselves, how can you american feel safe knowing there are always armed gunners near the schools where ur Children study or malls u do shopping everyday?


----------



## mrdude (Jul 24, 2022)

leon315 said:


> Meanwhile have you all noticed the increasing numbers of gun violence victims in the US, Have ever made you think why this only happen in "the wealthiest, the most civilized and most open minded" country on Earth?


You've never heard of South Africa, or been to Any of the north African countries where small kids are running about with AK47's, and then there's the middle east - Afghanistan/Iraq/Yemen etc...... In fact gun violence happens throughout the world each and every day - How many people get shot in Mexico each year by cartels, how many are shot in central America or south America? Loads - your media just doesn't report it.

When you have a population of 332+ million, you are going to have a few bad apples - black youths shoot each other every day and it doesn't make then news. How many people get murdered in each state per year due to guns.

It doesn't just happen in "the wealthiest, the most civilized and most open minded" country on Earth - it happens everywhere! Then again if you live in a goldfish bowl, the only thing you know about is life in the bowl and you are oblivious to the world outside of it.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jul 24, 2022)

mrdude said:


> When you have a population of 332+ million, you are going to have a few bad apples - black youths shoot each other every day and it doesn't make then news. How many people get murdered in each state per year due to guns.



Whataboutism and lies, here we go!


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 24, 2022)

Dakitten said:


> That being said, if any position is flooded with candidates that are all capable of a job, and one group has been historically locked out of participating in the field altogether, it makes sense that the road to recovery in equality is to put forth initiatives that give them a chance.


I´m sure there are many Chinese players who can throw a ball into a basket. And Chinese players have been "historically locked out" of the NBA. But it takes a freak accident of nature to produce Yao Ming (who happens to be 30 centimeters taller than the average NBA player) in order to compete with African-Americans at the highest level.
You are full of shit. Once your life depends on it, you want the best surgeon or the best pilot on your side. Independent of his/her gender or ethnicity.


Dakitten said:


> I'm sorry you find it flawd (the irony here is delicious) but part of why they have the number of skilled athletes in the sport is because of the cultural dominance of the sport in urban areas where they tend to centralize. The same is true of other sports like American football, but if their dominance was so completely rooted in a racial superiority, there'd be almost no chance others would be able to participate at all.


That is part of it. You can certainly prevent people from achieving greatness in sports by e.g. starvation or lack of equipment. But you cannot turn e.g. the Chinese into great NBA players despite the fact that the NBA is extremely popular (almost like soccer in Germany) and there are basketball courts in every school.
And that´s okay. They can enjoy the sport at their level. But let´s not pretend there would be equality of circumstances were the same. Can you at least admit that?



Dakitten said:


> As far as your transphobia goes, which I yield came a bit out of left field here. Funny thing is, I COULD be swayed by some hard evidence should you have any worth presenting, as I yield the idea of professional trans male athletes isn't something I've invested a lot of time and research into, but if just by pooling it in with your other pieces of lunacy I can't say I'm inclined to trust any sources you're likely to present and certainly won't take your word on it.


You don´t need sources or my word, just logic. If men can compete in women´s sports by just claiming they are are women (no operation, hormone blockers etc), would you expect less or more women to be interested in women´s sports if this happens at a significant enough scale? Exactly. See? Wasn´t so difficult (using your brain for once). I´m not transphobic (because there is no transition possible). Charlotte who has to go fight Charles in the cage sure is afraid though.



Dakitten said:


> You do know BLM ain't the boogieman, right? In 2020, you MIGHT have been able to make some serious claim on this front (granted, BLM is not an actual organization so much as an ad hoc number of civil rights protesters) but things haven't been spiraling out into some perpetual sinkhole of racial violence. The movement itself has lost a fair bit of steam. As for black on asian crime, it is true that this does happen, but the cause is not BLM so much as continuing economic disparity and desperation. Honestly, my siblings worry more about hate crimes from redneck qanon members who have actively threatened and heckled them for being of chinese origin and spreading corona.


The increase in violence from 2019 to 2020 was signficant while the increase from 2020 to 2021 was much lower. But it is not getting better. It´s like how some people assume prices will go down if the inflation rate is lower next year...
Let´s be honest: in the videos showing violence against Asians-Americans there was an African-American perpetrator about 50% of the time or more (despite their being 12 or 13% of the population). Yeah, Qanon followers are morons and I believe you that they threatened and heckled your stepsiblings. But threatening and heckling is still preferable to what we have seen in those videos.


----------



## leon315 (Jul 25, 2022)

another normal day, another normal shooting in the US, this is all normal now.

I seriously believe the greatest enemy of American is *American themselves. lmfao*


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 25, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> No, your nonsense has been demolished, but your delusion prevents you from accepting that. Just like your other delusions of grandeur you inflict on us like pestilence.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 25, 2022)

Dakitten said:


> Ah, the joys of "It works for me so f u!" The USA is not perfect, and the ability for minorities and women to vote had to be written in as an example. It started out as another of those compromises mentioned earlier, and is absolutely an archaic system of the past not suited to the modern day that should be changed. So long as we use it, we can't be recognized as a true democracy. Maybe you should ditch the faux patriotic zeal and look at the bigger picture. We don't acknowledge individuals of superior stature to everyday citizens anymore, time to vote like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Electoral College elected Obama twice so I'm not sure what you are talking about. Those rights were granted because the Constitution was amended. That's the point of amendments. You want additional rights, amend the Constitution. Want to take away the right to bear arms, amend the Constitution. If the left has such a majority in this country, it should be an easy process. The fact that you have to attack the Constitution shows that you are in fact a vast minority with little to no power, which is why the left resorts to theatrics like getting "arrested" on the Supreme Court steps or violence like the BLM riots.

Fox News = CNN = ABC = NBC = CBS = NPR = MSNBC

Not sure why the left has such problems with the above equation, especially since only 14% of the people have any trust in the media. You must be part of that 14%. Reference my first paragraph about being a vast minority.

That 10 year old girl wouldn't have needed an abortion if she wouldn't have been raped by an illegal alien. The left's border policy lead to that girl getting raped. Hope that makes you feel good.

Science tells me when life starts. Your faith makes you think that a fetus is a bundle of cells up until it starts passing thru the birthing canal and it magically takes the shape of a baby.

So you don't even work in the medical field. You can STFU with your stupid opinions and personal attacks. Say something back up by facts. So far, you have not done so.

I joined this forum to have healthy debates with people I agree with and those I disagree with. All I have gotten in return are personal attacks and emotion based arguments.

Like I have said many times before. If you want the Constitution to "evolve", pass amendments. Every leftist on this site claims they have a majority, yet not a single amendment ever gets voted on. It's so weird that people who claim to be a majority of the country never acts to amend the Constitution. Maybe that's why the left is always trying to destroy it, because you are not the majority of the country, but the 14% and falling minority.

I'm a huge jerk because brain dead leftists attack me and I just defend myself. I think what you meant is that I'm a jerk for invading your safe space and challenging the ideas of the leftists on this forum who then attack me with emotional responses and seething tears like you for example. You can't debate me with facts so you call me crazy and say I'm a jerk.

The leftists here need to look in a mirror before attacking those they disagree with. You people are like vultures on any comment that is not in lockstep with your fascist or communist beliefs.


----------



## mrmagicm (Jul 25, 2022)

> Dark_Ansem "These countries have plenty of immigration and "aliens", you imbecile. What's different is the penal culture. And the fact that prisons aren't seen as slave factories for profit. Welfare state is real, not a sham like in Anglo saxon countries".​


Dark ansem, before treating other people stupid, do you even see numbers with figures or your own eyes? There is no point in insulting people like you do. I compare Middle Europe countries like France which is invaded/Crowded in centered europe to countries like Hungary/finland. Go In streets, you will see enormous middle east people and black people in Paris and almost none in Budapest or Helsinki...why? Yeah, because of protectionism politics, every country should protect itself and its culture from other cultures invasion. If that had been the case, US Indians wouldn't had extinct....I accept the fact that that other different culture than mine don't want to be bothered by me, so why do some other culture invading mine don't understand this? Anyway, everyone concords to say the world is getting worse than before in many countries (64,7% for US)....For the US, Trump has been protective for you, and seems many US people didn't even realize it. It's a good thing you have good cops over there, because here, in France, cops are been flouted and the gouvernement doesn't help them, many of them even suicide themselves every day. We all should know what happen to an orgasnism that flouts their own immune system..... Ps: Europe is getting worse everyday, quicker than US, Russia the same...​


----------



## Acid_Snake (Jul 25, 2022)

If you would have asked me 4 years ago my answer would have been yes, no doubt.
But now? Now the US (and Europe) are all going down the drain.

The left brought back totalitarianism using the same exact discourse that some german guy with a funny mustache used. Now instead of the Jews and Capitalism, it's Straight Cis White Men and Patriarchy. But the rest is the exact same carbon-copy, and nobody seems to even notice.

They also brought back the economic ideas of another bearded old man who let his own children die of starvation (guess what happened in the countries where his ideas were implemented), so now we got baby formula shortage and shortage of other basic products.

They also seem to look upon Venezuela for inspiration, as evident by they money-printing madness and hyperinflation.

Then there's also the All Cops Are Bastards and Defund the Police paradise cities where crime is ever increasing and jail time ever decreasing.

So no, the US is not better today than 22 years ago, or even 2 years ago. The US has never been this bad.


----------



## smf (Jul 25, 2022)

mrdude said:


> You gas prices were going up and up well before Putin invaded Ukraine, your Dems printed trillions of dollars and devalued your currency. You went from being energy independant to energy dependant overnight because of bad policies. Your crime levels are high becuase you don't concivt your criminals, You armed your enemies and abandoned your allies in Afghanistan. The list of failures is long and I don't have the time or motivation to educate you on your current governmet failures - but there's only one lot of people to blame and that's your extremely poor leadership currently running the show.
> Your President and VP are the two best people you could come up with in a country with a population of 332+ million people and TBH they are corrupt as hell and as thick as two short planks. USA has lost it's way, soon you'll be China's bitch and you'll only have yourselves to blame.


Always looking for someone else to blame, aren't you.


----------



## smf (Jul 25, 2022)

Acid_Snake said:


> The left brought back totalitarianism using the same exact discourse that some german guy with a funny mustache used. Now instead of the Jews and Capitalism, it's Straight Cis White Men and Patriarchy. But the rest is the exact same carbon-copy, and nobody seems to even notice.


I think you're confusing Biden with Trump...


----------



## Acid_Snake (Jul 25, 2022)

smf said:


> I think you're confusing Biden with Trump...


I think you haven't gone outside and experienced reality in a while.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jul 25, 2022)

mrmagicm said:


> Dark ansem, before treating other people stupid, do you even see numbers with figures or your own eyes? There is no point in insulting people like you do. I compare Middle Europe countries like France which is invaded/Crowded in centered europe to countries like Hungary/finland. Go In streets, you will see enormous middle east people and black people in Paris and almost none in Budapest or Helsinki...why? Yeah, because of protectionism politics, every country should protect itself and its culture from invasion. If that had been the case, US Indians wouldn't had extinct....I accept the fact that that other different culture than mine don't want to be bothered by me, why do some other culture invading mine don't understand this? Anyway, everyone concords to say the world is getting worse than before in many countries (64,7% for US)....For the US, Trump has been protective for you, and you didn't even realize it. It's a good thing you have good cops over there, because here, in France, cops are been flouted and the gouvernement doesn't help them. We all should know what happen to an orgasnism that flouts their own immune system.....  Ps: Europe is getting worse than US ​


You're so stupid, I'm not even american.
You compare nothing, these are just your excuse to be a sorry excuse.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 25, 2022)

smf said:


> I think you're confusing Biden with Trump...


One side wants healthcare for everyone, like every other first world country, and the other side is literally saying "The Jews will not replace us" . Confuse is an understatement.


----------



## Acid_Snake (Jul 25, 2022)

KingVamp said:


> One side wants healthcare for everyone, like every other first world country, and the other side is literally saying "The Jews will not replace us" . Confuse is an understatement.


Reality check:

- Trump had better relations with Israel than any democrat president. He was able to make Israel and Arabia sign peace. What did Obama do to win Nobel Peace Prize again? That's right, nothing.

- If anyone hates the Jews to death, that's the socialists. Ask Hitler why he hated the Jews more than any other race, even blacks, his reply will be "evil capitalist burgoise", not very right-wing if you ask me.

- If anyone is to attack Jews for their religion, that'll be the left and their anti-religous ideologies (see communism and nationalsocialism), since Christians have no reason to hate Jews (Christ IS a Jew, mind you) and the Jewish Torah is literally the Old Testament in the Bible, so their beliefs are our beliefs too.

- Universal Health Care has its pros and cons, in Europe everyone has to travel to the US to get the latest and best medical treatment, procedures and surgeries that aren't available anywhere else. You only get this with Private Health Care. The best health professionals are in the US.


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 25, 2022)

Acid_Snake said:


> . Ask Hitler why he hated the Jews more than any other race, even blacks, his reply will be "evil capitalist burgoise", not very right-wing if you ask me.


https://encyclopedia.ushmm.org/cont...niemoeller-first-they-came-for-the-socialists


> First they came for the socialists, and I did not speak out—because I was not a socialist.
> Then they came for the trade unionists, and I did not speak out—because I was not a trade unionist.
> Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out—because I was not a Jew.
> Then they came for me—and there was no one left to speak for me.
> —Martin Niemöller



Hitler was not socialist. Otherwise he wouldn't be prosecuting them. The truth of the matter is, he was far right.
https://fullfact.org/online/nazis-socialists/
He claimed himself as socialist (verbal), but they never actually (through action) supported any socialist polices. He used it as a method to gain power, to only then cast it aside for his true intentions.


----------



## Acid_Snake (Jul 25, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> https://encyclopedia.ushmm.org/cont...niemoeller-first-they-came-for-the-socialists
> 
> 
> Hitler was not socialist. Otherwise he wouldn't be prosecuting them. The truth of the matter is, he was far right.
> ...


Hitler didn't prosecute the socialists, he prosecuted the communists, his own party was all full of socialists.
Read his book. Read Nazi propaganda (extremely anti-capitalist), go check the ideological reasons for Hitler to declare war on America (again, anti-capitalism, he even called America a Jew country). Go check what Goebels had to say about why the Jews were hated. Go listen to any of Hitler's speach, it's all about defending the poor german proletariat workers from the evil capitalist burgouse jew. I'm not even using the words "proletariat" and "burgoise" from the commies, I'm using them exactly like the Nazis used them.
This is all basic fucking history you know?

PS: fun fact, Marx also hated the Jews, and for the same reason as Hitler did (evil capitalist burgoise).


----------



## Acid_Snake (Jul 25, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> but they never actually (through action) supported any socialist polices.


What the fuck are you talking about? Nazi Germany was the pinacle of socialism in Europe.
- First country to implement full state atheism.
- First ever workers rights than any other european country at the time.
- Fully nationalized industries, including Public Health Care, Education, etc, etc.
- Completely organized and planned economy.

You seem to forget Hitler was viewed as a hero, given Nobel Peace Prize, and his socialist ideas were very positively viewed in Europe and the US, specially after the market crash of 1929.

Until we found out that behind all the rainbows and unicorns lies one of the nastiest ideologies ever, same thing as the left today.

Socialists will always be socialists.


----------



## Viri (Jul 25, 2022)

Acid_Snake said:


> PS: fun fact, Marx also hated the Jews, and for the same reason as Hitler did (evil capitalist burgoise).


I thought that was more common knowledge. But yea, it was more common to hate Jews back then. Even before WW2, most people in Europe couldn't stand Jews, Hitler just took it way too far. If I had to make a comparison, people felt the same way about Jews, as to how people currently feel about Romani people(Gypsies).


----------



## Acid_Snake (Jul 26, 2022)

Viri said:


> I thought that was more common knowledge. But yea, it was more common to hate Jews back then. Even before WW2, most people in Europe couldn't stand Jews, Hitler just took it way too far. If I had to make a comparison, people felt the same way about Jews, as to how people currently feel about Romani people(Gypsies).


It's not so common knowledge. Also there's a difference between classic anti-semitism and what Marx and Hitler did.
They basically took anti-semitism to a whole new level, bringing politics, economics and every cultural and social aspect into anti-semitism.

They took the stereotype of Jews being good at finances and turned it into jealosy and hatred (the core bones of socialism).


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 26, 2022)

smf said:


> I think you're confusing Biden with Trump...


Trump's not in office anymore. That's not a very good totalitarian.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 26, 2022)

smf said:


> Always looking for someone else to blame, aren't you.


This is when I ask, "Would you say the same thing if Trump was still president?"

The answer is no. You'd be blaming him for every little thing that is wrong in the world. But since Biden is resident, the left suddenly thinks he has zero effect on the world. Weird.

I noticed this same behavior when Obama was in office, except back then the left screamed racism every time somebody pointed out his screwups. It's funny that you can't do that this time around.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jul 26, 2022)

Acid_Snake said:


> - Trump had better relations with Israel than any democrat president. He was able to make Israel and Arabia sign peace. What did Obama do to win Nobel Peace Prize again? That's right, nothing.


The fact that you said "arabia" unironically means that everything you say is completely worthless, since Arabia isn't a real country, it's only a film title. Dumbass.


----------



## Acid_Snake (Jul 26, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> The fact that you said "arabia" unironically means that everything you say is completely worthless, since Arabia isn't a real country, it's only a film title. Dumbass.


It's very obvious I meant Saudi Arabia, if you are too unintelligent to understand human language and communication it's not my fault, maybe go out every now and then and socialize with people.

Also by the sound of your reasoning, I get that you're not arabian yourself, but probably some white liberal kid who's trying to be offended on other people's behalf.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 26, 2022)

Acid_Snake said:


> Reality check:
> 
> - Trump had better relations with Israel than any democrat president. He was able to make Israel and Arabia sign peace. What did Obama do to win Nobel Peace Prize again? That's right, nothing.


Only to rip up the Iran Nuclear Deal.  

Iron Dome was and is still getting funding and Jews voted even less for Trump than last time.



Acid_Snake said:


> - If anyone is to attack Jews for their religion, that'll be the left and their anti-religous ideologies (see communism and nationalsocialism), since Christians have no reason to hate Jews (Christ IS a Jew, mind you) and the Jewish Torah is literally the Old Testament in the Bible, so their beliefs are our beliefs too.


Not going say that there aren't religious haters, but most people just want a separation of church and state. I say again, there is only one side that's constantly fearmongering about the Jews.



Acid_Snake said:


> - Universal Health Care has its pros and cons, in Europe everyone has to travel to the US to get the latest and best medical treatment, procedures and surgeries that aren't available anywhere else. You only get this with Private Health Care. The best health professionals are in the US.


I'm sure the people with poor to no healthcare, care about that pro.  Some people are leaving the US just to get healthcare. In fact, a site seem to show Switzerland is catching up, as for as innovation goes. While still being universal.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jul 26, 2022)

Acid_Snake said:


> It's very obvious I meant Saudi Arabia, if you are too unintelligent to understand human language and communication it's not my fault, maybe go out every now and then and socialize with people.
> 
> Also by the sound of your reasoning, I get that you're not arabian yourself, but probably some white liberal kid who's trying to be offended on other people's behalf.


Which has NOTHING to do with the Israel situation, as their beef is with PALESTINE. Moron. You know who was getting close to get Israel and Palestine get a deal? Arafat. Not Trump.


----------



## smf (Jul 26, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> This is when I ask, "Would you say the same thing if Trump was still president?"


In general the effects that presidents have are delayed, during the first term you have all the positive and negatives of the previous president.

In the second term you hope they have started to sort out the previous presidents mess, but it's not a given if things were particularly bad. If they make mistakes in their first term, they will also likely only show up in the second term.

So in Trumps first term, anything good or bad is really nothing to do with him, it's all happening now. While Biden's effect is mostly going to show up for the next president.

I would say exactly the same thing under any president.



TraderPatTX said:


> Trump's not in office anymore. That's not a very good totalitarian.



Sure, but Trump tried. He got a mob to threaten Mike Pence to overthrow the election. It's not relevant that he was incompetent.

Hitler was also a Totalitarian, who turned out to not be very good at it.



Acid_Snake said:


> They took the stereotype of Jews being good at finances and turned it into jealosy and hatred (the core bones of socialism).



That is one interpretation.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/On_the_Jewish_Question#Marx_as_antisemite


----------



## smf (Jul 26, 2022)

Acid_Snake said:


> What the fuck are you talking about? Nazi Germany was the pinacle of socialism in Europe.


_Hitler at times redefined socialism. When George Sylvester Viereck interviewed Hitler in October 1923 and asked him why he referred to his party as 'socialists' he replied:_



> _Socialism is the science of dealing with the common weal. Communism is not Socialism. Marxism is not Socialism. The Marxians have stolen the term and confused its meaning. I shall take Socialism away from the Socialists. Socialism is an ancient Aryan, Germanic institution. Our German ancestors held certain lands in common. They cultivated the idea of the common weal. Marxism has no right to disguise itself as socialism. Socialism, unlike Marxism, does not repudiate private property. Unlike Marxism, it involves no negation of personality, and unlike Marxism, it is patriotic.[30]_


_In 1929 Hitler gave a speech to a group of Nazi leaders and simplified 'socialism' to mean, "Socialism! That is an unfortunate word altogether... What does socialism really mean? If people have something to eat and their pleasures, then they have their socialism._


What you call socialism and what Hitler called socialism are two different things. So how can they be the same?


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 26, 2022)

smf said:


> In general the effects that presidents have are delayed, during the first term you have all the positive and negatives of the previous president.
> 
> In the second term you hope they have started to sort out the previous presidents mess, but it's not a given if things were particularly bad. If they make mistakes in their first term, they will also likely only show up in the second term.
> 
> ...


I don't know you, so I'll have to take your word that this is true. However, I do have doubts. Leftists never blame democrats for anything they do wrong. I lived thru the Obama years and saw it first hand.

There is zero proof this ever happened. J6 was nothing but a Reichstag Fire. Nobody has been indicted for trying to overthrow the election. Mainly just trespassing and a few who got physical with Capitol Police.

Hitler never got voted out of office and he instilled fear in the entire German population. The only people who feared and still fear Trump is the uniparty and the administrative state, as they should. We the People did not fear him. He also left a lot of decisions up to both democrat and repub governors on how to run their states during Covid. Not sure that qualifies as totalitarian, but I've noticed that the left doesn't know the meaning of most of the words they parrot from the corporate media.


----------



## Acid_Snake (Jul 26, 2022)

smf said:


> _Hitler at times redefined socialism. When George Sylvester Viereck interviewed Hitler in October 1923 and asked him why he referred to his party as 'socialists' he replied:
> 
> 
> In 1929 Hitler gave a speech to a group of Nazi leaders and simplified 'socialism' to mean, "Socialism! That is an unfortunate word altogether... What does socialism really mean? If people have something to eat and their pleasures, then they have their socialism._
> ...


The old "that wasn't true socialism" crap. Seen it many times.

I don't know what's so special about what Hitler said. He didn't "redifine" socialism, he had a very different interpretation than Marx.
I never said he understood socialism the same way as the marxists, they obviously don't.

But see, this is where you fail at history: Socialism is older than Marx.
And Marx himself even wrote about what he called "German Socialism" (which is what, you guessed, the base for Hitler's socialist ideas). He critiziced this form of socialism for being way to "nationalist", what did you know...

So basically you have to ask yourself: Which of the two "socialists" ideas (Marx or Hitler) is true socialism?

There's no one true answer, because there's no one true socialism, there's many different interpretations of socialism.
Marxist interpretation is no more valid than the Nazi interpretation.

Last but not least: "what you call socialism" -> I don't call anything socialism. Unlike you, I've payed attention in history class enough to know that there's so many socialist interpretations, and they all suck so much, for me to have only one definition of socilaism in my mind.

It's really no different from Jews, Christians and Muslims believing in the same God, yet being entirely different religions.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jul 26, 2022)

Definitely worse.






And now if she's pregnant this poor girl can't abort.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Jul 26, 2022)

smf said:


> _Hitler at times redefined socialism. When George Sylvester Viereck interviewed Hitler in October 1923 and asked him why he referred to his party as 'socialists' he replied:
> 
> 
> In 1929 Hitler gave a speech to a group of Nazi leaders and simplified 'socialism' to mean, "Socialism! That is an unfortunate word altogether... What does socialism really mean? If people have something to eat and their pleasures, then they have their socialism._
> ...



The reality here is that you are expecting these folk to have the functional brain matter to understand that words have different meanings and terms not to just different countries, but also different generations and often utilized by those who want to look good when they intend to do harm. (Anyone remember the early 00's and the concept of "American Liberation" in the war on terror meant something entirely different to those affected?)  Terms like Socialism are a far right's boogyman for the Left because anything that goes against the grain for their limited mindset is a threat to their very lives and must be made fearful in the eyes of the public.

I wonder if these folk realize that the word "gay" and "fag" have different terms and descriptions depending on the country or the time period. It could be enlightening to know that words have different meanings to different locations or time periods. Hell even a South Park episode touched on this a decade ago. 



Dark_Ansem said:


> Definitely worse.
> 
> And now if she's pregnant this poor girl can't abort.


I wonder if its too late to give Texas back to Mexico.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jul 26, 2022)

Dr_Faustus said:


> I wonder if its too late to give Texas back to Mexico.


Think Mexico would take Texas back?


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 27, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> Definitely worse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is one of the reasons why parents were so upset in Virginia. A girl was raped because the school district allowed boys to go into the girls bathrooms. The girl's father was arrested at a school board meeting and vilified in the corporate left wing press and falsely claimed he was inciting violence.

Weird that you would focus on abortion instead of trying to prevent rape in the first place, but you are a leftist, so this isn't surprising. You ain't mad that she was raped, you are mad that she can't get an abortion. Wow, dude. Just wow.


----------



## smf (Jul 27, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> A girl was raped because the school district allowed boys to go into the girls bathrooms.


Do they staff the entrances to the toilets?


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 27, 2022)

smf said:


> Do they staff the entrances to the toilets?


That was the official policy so there was no reason to staff the entrances.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jul 27, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> This is one of the reasons why parents were so upset in Virginia. A girl was raped because the school district allowed boys to go into the girls bathrooms. The girl's father was arrested at a school board meeting and vilified in the corporate left wing press and falsely claimed he was inciting violence.
> 
> Weird that you would focus on abortion instead of trying to prevent rape in the first place, but you are a leftist, so this isn't surprising. You ain't mad that she was raped, you are mad that she can't get an abortion. Wow, dude. Just wow.



No, this is not related at all. You're an imbecile for thinking these two are related. And you're too stupid to even understand what I am mad about.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jul 27, 2022)

Acid_Snake said:


> his own party was all full of socialists.
> Read his book.



If YOU had actually read the book, you'd know he immediately distanced himself from socialism. You didn't, hence your idiotic comment.


----------



## Acid_Snake (Jul 27, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> If YOU had actually read the book, you'd know he immediately distanced himself from socialism. You didn't, hence your idiotic comment.


No, he didn't distance himself from socialism. He "sacrificed" a branch of his party known as the National-Bolshevics (commie nazis), to appeased to the old money in Bravaria (the rich part of Germany) where he wasn't very popular among the burgoise, he was more popular in the north among workers and the proletariat (I wonder why...).

So yeah he hated the commies, and fucked over even the ones that were friendly to him, so he could gain favors from the rich people of Germany.

Once he claimed power, he fucked the rich people over like the good socialist he was.

Nationalized all industries, made public health care, and a shitton of other basic socialist ideas that the left is now trying to push in Europe and the US, had already been done by Hitler before, and you dumb "woke" are way too asleep to even realize that you are students of the nazis.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jul 27, 2022)

Acid_Snake said:


> Nationalized all industries, made public health care, and a shitton of other basic socialist ideas that the left is now trying to push in Europe and the US, had already been done by Hitler before, and you dumb "woke" are way too asleep to even realize that you are students of the nazis.


Yep, more than half a century of historians and scholars are all woke nazi students but you, an illiterate moron on a gaming forum, you know better than them! you, whose knowledge of history stops at google, and who obviously fail to understand languages different than your own, you know better!


----------



## Acid_Snake (Jul 27, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> Yep, more than half a century of historians and scholars are all woke nazi students but you, an illiterate moron on a gaming forum, you know better than them! you, whose knowledge of history stops at google, and who obviously fail to understand languages different than your own, you know better!


What historians and scholars? Can you name some?
Cause last time I checked, scholars used Hitler's own books, not some guy's interpretations of Hitler, to figure out how Hitler thinks.

It's pretty easy really, Hitler wrote a book where he made his ideas pretty damn clear. He wasn't a good writer either, so it doesn't take much brain power to read it. The fact that you haven't mentioned Hitler's book, just tells me that you haven't read shit about history, you probably read some cherry picked articles online.

Try not to get too technical with me, I'll school you any time anywhere about socialism, nazis, communism and fascism. I've read their books, and I've read their history. I've read Mussolini's newspaper Avanti, a radical Socialist newspaper that was nothing more than the voice of the Italian Socialist Party. The only reason Mussolini created the fascist party is because he was kicked out of the socialist party for being way too radical (basically: I'll make my own ideology with blackjack and hookers).
Fascism was born out of the radicalization of a (very popular) socialist leader.

Let's play a simple game that even a simple minded individual like yourself can understand: read Hitler's book, then read Marx and try to find the differences. I dare you to actually do this, rather than talking crap with no actual facts, links or any useful information to back it up.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jul 27, 2022)

Acid_Snake said:


> Let's play a simple game that even a simple minded individual like yourself can understand: read Hitler's book, then read Marx and try to find the differences. I dare you to actually do this, rather than talking crap with no actual facts, links or any useful information to back it up.


I already did, so your dare means absolutely nothing to me, dumbass.


Acid_Snake said:


> What historians and scholars? Can you name some?


Michael Ray, for one. Lipset, too. The whole goddamn Jewish community. 

You can't school anything or anybody: you're a pathetic revisionist, like Williamson, trying to smear others with your embarassing hot-takes.


----------



## kisamesama (Jul 27, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> We don't want to be the police of the world. It's a drain on our resources and what other countries do is none of our business.


You don't want it but your country wants it... even if they don't want it anymore, they have been doing it forever and can't back off now. 
What USA says is good, what other countries say is not good; that is how USA thinks.. it's either black or white with them. They have been promoting (it's propaganda but we can't say that... it's the US; they are the good guys) that line of thinking for decades through their media and communication and they are good at it.


----------



## Acid_Snake (Jul 27, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> I already did, so your dare means absolutely nothing to me, dumbass.
> 
> Michael Ray, for one. Lipset, too. The whole goddamn Jewish community.
> 
> You can't school anything or anybody: you're a pathetic revisionist, like Williamson, trying to smear others with your embarassing hot-takes.


That's not a scholar page, that's a wikipedia page. I was expecting actual academia papers, or books written by nazi members.
I want facts and data, not emotions and hearsay.

Also how is this Machael Ray any prominent figure in 20th century history, economic theory, and politics? I can't find anything about this guy being any popular in these fields.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jul 27, 2022)

Acid_Snake said:


> That's not a scholar page, that's a wikipedia page


Actually it's the official page of the Holocaust Encyclopaedia, so you know, people that actually KNOW what happened, not the stupidity you pander around. the other one is the Encyclopaedia Britannica, one of the most respected repositories of knowledge in the world. Not "wikipedia", you dimwit. And even so, even Wikipedia is better than the trash you read.

You want facts and data eh, minus habens?



> Both Mussolini and Hitler identified fascism as right wing. Mussolini wrote explicitly “But fascism, which sits on the right, and is reactionary towards socialism, is revolutionary instead towards the liberal State and liberalism”.[1]
> 
> Contemporaries of Mussolini identified Italian fascism as right wing. A 1940 article in The Dublin Review identified fascism as the opposite of Marxism, writing “Marxism on the one hand, and Fascism and Nazism on the other”.[2]
> 
> ...


(cit)

Lastly, Ian Kershaw explicitly identifies nazism and fascism as right-wing movements in his book: "The Nazi Dictatorship: Problems and Perspectives of Interpretation". Kershaw is one of the world's leading experts on Adolf Hitler and Nazi Germany, and is particularly noted for his biographies of Hitler.

Have you been schooled enough or do you need more humiliation?

I don't even know why I went to such great pains to humour you, or why I indulged your pathetic sealioning.


----------



## mrmagicm (Jul 27, 2022)

Leave the Damn Dark_Ansem alone!!!! 
 He prefers to have abortion back (which I am not against but if you consider just taking your car to go in a near state, they can still have an abortion if someone of the family drive the girl), instead of curing the *root cause* of the problem which are the rapers, prevention, society morality and education.....He thinks he has been educated, but hasn't, when you are educated, you don't insult everyone CQFD. Anyway the subject is still do you think USA has declined and that's all.
​


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jul 27, 2022)

mrmagicm said:


> He thinks he has been educated, but hasn't, when you are educated, you don't insult everyone CQFD


Wrong, as usual. You lot deserve to be insulted for your own good, since insults are the only vector that can penetrate that thick bigoted skull of yours.


mrmagicm said:


> He prefers to have abortion back (which I am not against but if you consider just taking your car to go in a near state, they can still have an abortion if someone of the family drive the girl)


Until they actually make it illegal to do so, like they're already trying to do in Texas, dumbass.


mrmagicm said:


> instead of curing the *root cause* of the problem which are the rapers, prevention, society morality and education.....


Literally no one who says "rapers" can talk about understanding the root causes of issues far bigger than they are. A feeling I'm sure you're intimate with. 

You think rape is a morality and education issue? There's plenty of self-professed religious hypocrites who are guilty of such. Especially plenty of your Republican mates. It's not a moral issue, it's a criminal issue.

More importantly, what exactly to do about this case in particular? He's not gonna be indicted, and a girl with a 6yo capacity was presumed to have consented "because she walked next to him". This is not an education issue. It's a cultural issue that isn't going away anytime soon.

Minus habens illiterate.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 27, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> No, this is not related at all. You're an imbecile for thinking these two are related. And you're too stupid to even understand what I am mad about.


It's obvious that you are mad because all you care about is abortion and I called you out on it. It's also obvious that you are not mad that she got raped in the first place. You are also upset that I compared it to another school rape case that the left spent weeks attacking parents over. Face it, you and all of your leftist friends are ghouls. You make emotional comments and personally attack anybody who is not in lockstep with you because that is all you have to offer. Fortunately, there is a way out of the cult, but you have to want to do it.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 27, 2022)

kisamesama said:


> You don't want it but your country wants it... even if they don't want it anymore, they have been doing it forever and can't back off now.
> What USA says is good, what other countries say is not good; that is how USA thinks.. it's either black or white with them. They have been promoting (it's propaganda but we can't say that... it's the US; they are the good guys) that line of thinking for decades through their media and communication and they are good at it.


You confuse the people of the USA with the military industrial complex's uniparty. Take for example, Ukraine. Not a single poll taken this year shows that Americans even care about Ukraine. We could care less what happens there. That is only the far left because their leaders use Ukraine as a money laundering and child trafficking site.


----------



## kisamesama (Jul 27, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> You confuse the people of the USA with the military industrial complex's uniparty. Take for example, Ukraine. Not a single poll taken this year shows that Americans even care about Ukraine. We could care less what happens there. That is only the far left because their leaders use Ukraine as a money laundering and child trafficking site.


yeah that's what I am saying. You don't care but your government clearly cares cuz they need to be the world's police.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 27, 2022)

kisamesama said:


> yeah that's what I am saying. You don't care but your government clearly cares cuz they need to be the world's police.


I agree for the reasons I stated above. Money laundering and child trafficking. Oh, and their biolabs. Those were very important too.


----------



## mrmagicm (Jul 27, 2022)

> You lot deserve to be insulted for your own good, since insults are the only vector that can penetrate that thick bigoted skull of yours.


If I have a skull, which is normal, you have a thicker helmet containing stupidity.


> You think rape is a morality and education issue? There's plenty of self-professed religious hypocrites who are guilty of such. Especially plenty of your Republican mates. It's not a moral issue, it's a criminal issue.


Applause Dark_Ansem everyone , for him, a crime is a "criminal issue", it's not related to moral, education, society, instinct, money or anything else. To me, with a far away vision, one of the main is with Kids becoming adults or Alien becoming integrated, there is a lack of morality that leads to crime and many other problems.
The simple fact playing video game, with humans shooting humans, is violent and should be forbidden, why not shoot aliens "instead" of human like in "the returnal" for making a clear difference for people?? Did you know some kids have run through windows after seeing Superman thinking they were him? So that impact should be taken into consideration. Just like Dark_Ansem watched insulting series as a kid thinking they were great, look at what he has become ^^   Americans are over-influenced from what they watch from Netfilx and Video Games, like other nations are (you get less influenced when you get older that's all).


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 27, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> Actually it's the official page of the Holocaust Encyclopaedia, so you know, people that actually KNOW what happened, not the stupidity you pander around. the other one is the Encyclopaedia Britannica, one of the most respected repositories of knowledge in the world. Not "wikipedia", you dimwit. And even so, even Wikipedia is better than the trash you read.
> 
> You want facts and data eh, minus habens?
> 
> ...


Don't you find it odd that leftists try and define nazism and fascism as right wing, yet we are the ones who advocate for states rights and the left advocates for a centralized authoritarian government? The right advocates allowing the people to vote on issues while the left wants the courts to dictate to the people. The right believes in the right to bear arms, yet the first thing that fascists and communists both do when they take power is disarm the people. Nazis and fascists, along with communists are big proponents of abortion, just like the left here in America. I've come to the conclusion that you are not a critical thinker and you just regurgitate stuff because you agree with it.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 27, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Don't you find it odd that leftists try and define nazism and fascism as right wing, yet we are the ones who advocate for states rights and the left advocates for a centralized authoritarian government? The right advocates allowing the people to vote on issues while the left wants the courts to dictate to the people. The right believes in the right to bear arms, yet the first thing that fascists and communists both do when they take power is disarm the people. Nazis and fascists, along with communists are big proponents of abortion, just like the left here in America. I've come to the conclusion that you are not a critical thinker and you just regurgitate stuff because you agree with it.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_control_in_Germany#Gun_regulations_in_Nazi_Germany
Actually, the state had lax gun laws for those citizens loyal to the Nazi party while giving them extensive gun freedoms and plenty of slack, and disarmed the jews.

Sooooooo, y'know, you miiight wanna get a new talking point.

Also, you should check the history books on that abortion thing. Nazi Germany was super anti-abortion if you were white, or otherwise could be "Germanized." Best case scenario, you'd be told no by a doctor, and worst case scenario, you'd face incredibly harsh sentences, either hefty fines or even prison time.

Righties btfo!!


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jul 27, 2022)

mrmagicm said:


> Applause @Dark_Ansem everyone , for him, a crime is a "criminal issue", it's not related to moral, education, society, instinct, money or anything else. To me, with a far away vision, one of the main is with Kids becoming adults or Alien becoming integrated, there is a lack of morality that leads to crime and many other problems



Which had nothing to do with the case but hey ho, you and the other dumbass are in a circlejerk.



TraderPatTX said:


> It's obvious that you are mad because all you care about is abortion and I called you out on it. It's also obvious that you are not mad that she got raped in the first place. You are also upset that I compared it to another school rape case that the left spent weeks attacking parents over. Face it, you and all of your leftist friends are ghouls. You make emotional comments and personally attack anybody who is not in lockstep with you because that is all you have to offer



This is literally you, minus habens illiterate, fancy putting words never said in the mouths of others.


----------



## smf (Jul 27, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> That was the official policy so there was no reason to staff the entrances.


So you're saying before that policy was introduced, they staffed the entrance to every toilet and checked the people going in?


----------



## smf (Jul 27, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> define nazism and fascism as right wing.


Fascism and nazism are right wing. Stop trying to redefine words just because it upsets you.
At the opposite end of the scale on the left is communism.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jul 27, 2022)

smf said:


> Fascism and nazism are right wing. Stop trying to redefine words just because it upsets you.
> At the opposite end of the scale on the left is communism.



Shh he'll start demand "facts, not emotions" then once you provide them dismiss them as some sort of woke chorus.


----------



## smf (Jul 27, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> Shh he'll start demand "facts, not emotions" then once you provide them dismiss them as some sort of woke chorus.



We the fact is that hitler tried to appeal to socialists. Like how the UK conservatives took on some lib dem/green policies that they didn't agree with but also didn't care about implementing as they could figure out a way to skim money off the top for their friends.

But that doesn't mean the nazi's were actual socialists.

The chinese government aren't communist either, it's in their name because it sounds good.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Jul 27, 2022)

I think one of the biggest problems with the world right now is there are too many instances of people shit flinging each other than picking up the fact that regardless of belief or political platform the situation of our society is a shitshow and it has been for quite awhile now. Its easier to point a finger and blame someone or blame a side but the reality is its all been fubar for quite some time now with everything and everyone. Instead of obtaining that clarity in which action is needed to make positive changes happen instead we have a system built entirely on class and power which wholly divide the rest of society and can be made to easily pit against each other fighting over pieces of the larger picture that seems to be always overlooked. 

The fact of the matter is, I just want people to have rights and to get the help they need, the help they deserve and the services that we have our money be taken out of to be put into those services that actually work and benefit everyone. I don't want my money/taxes to be diverted to pointless services or systems meant to help or to enrich things but either end up getting "lost in a network of government red tape" or more realistically pocketed by the upper crust of our government and/or its corporate/high value partners. A system that if we have to be taxed we should know where it goes and that its meant to help everyone. People should have rights and the help they need/deserve. Everyone, not just some people. 

I don't understand why that is a problem, especially for our country. We have government budget and money to an absurd level but we see very little of it help our own. Instead we use it to build the most advanced and deadly military on the planet and throw excess billions towards other countries that seem to not be able to take care of themselves or bail out our multi-million dollar entities that failed in their business here. But we seemingly can't use it to help the actual people, and any attempt to is met with nothing but absolute force against the matter because that money can be better used elsewhere?

We have the means and money to improve lives
The means and money to improve our infrastructure
The means and money to improve our aging energy platforms and delivery
The means and money to improve our communications and technology
The means and money to improve our healthcare for everyone

There is no reason why we can't do these things other than those who do not want to make it happen because it goes against their special interests. This is not a problem with sides. Its easy as hell to paint sides and point at which one is the worst offender of them, but the truth is both sides are guilty of these inactions and lack of improvement to our very foundation of the country at large. We have fallen far behind many different countries in these categories  and as a result we can't claim to be the best country on this planet based purely on egotism and misplaced nostalgia alone. It's simply not true anymore for us and it has not been for a long time. 

We need to wake up from the petty bullshit we surround ourselves with and realize we need a rework of the entire system. We need to flush out the old and corrupted and put in people that intend to do good things for their fellow man, woman and child. The system as it is will not be sustainable for a future that benefits anyone but the few with the means and resources already in their pockets otherwise.

TL;DR: Stop the petty fights about right vs left shit. Its a backdrop to the larger issue of class warfare and it always was. If you truly believe people do not deserve rights or access to care you are either an extremely privileged/sheltered person, an overly religiously driven individual, or simply a troll. Seriously, what excuse would you have otherwise?


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 27, 2022)

Dr_Faustus said:


> I don't understand why that is a problem, especially for our country. We have government budget and money to an absurd level but we see very little of it help our own. Instead we use it to build the most advanced and deadly military on the planet and throw excess billions towards other countries that seem to not be able to take care of themselves or bail out our multi-million dollar entities that failed in their business here. But we seemingly can't use it to help the actual people, and any attempt to is met with nothing but absolute force against the matter because that money can be better used elsewhere?


It´s almost as if the US is governed by a foreign entity. Huh.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jul 27, 2022)

Dr_Faustus said:


> TL;DR: Stop the petty fights about right vs left shit. Its a backdrop to the larger issue of class warfare and it always was. If you truly believe people do not deserve rights or access to care you are either an extremely privileged/sheltered person, an overly religiously driven individual, or simply a troll. Seriously, what excuse would you have otherwise?


Fantabulous imaginary directives from a higher power.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 27, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_control_in_Germany#Gun_regulations_in_Nazi_Germany
> Actually, the state had lax gun laws for those citizens loyal to the Nazi party while giving them extensive gun freedoms and plenty of slack, and disarmed the jews.
> 
> Sooooooo, y'know, you miiight wanna get a new talking point.
> ...


So they were for gun confiscation for an undesirable group, like for example, what did Hillary call the right, oh yeah, deplorables. Thanks for clearing that up.

And they were pro-abortion for people they did not like. Well that explains why the vast majority of abortion mills are in the inner city. Can you tell me what group of people predominantly live in the inner city?

Sorry if this offends your tendies. At least you ain't smiling.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 27, 2022)

smf said:


> So you're saying before that policy was introduced, they staffed the entrance to every toilet and checked the people going in?


Where did I say that?

There was a time way back when that boys and girls knew which restroom to use and used the appropriate one. It was literally less than 10 years ago so I'm not sure if you were alive to see it.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 27, 2022)

smf said:


> Fascism and nazism are right wing. Stop trying to redefine words just because it upsets you.
> At the opposite end of the scale on the left is communism.


Tell the class who is redefining what a woman is and what a recession is. You people have turned projection into an Olympic sport.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 28, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> So they were for gun confiscation for an undesirable group, like for example, what did Hillary call the right, oh yeah, deplorables. Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> And they were pro-abortion for people they did not like. Well that explains why the vast majority of abortion mills are in the inner city. Can you tell me what group of people predominantly live in the inner city?
> 
> Sorry if this offends your tendies. At least you ain't smiling.


How strong is your persecution complex that you want to equate being called shit for voting for a fascist to, let's see,

*checks notes

The Holocaust????????*


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jul 28, 2022)

Acid_Snake said:


> Elementary School 101: online encyclopedias, specially the wikipedia, are not valid sources for anything.


Pre-elementary school 101: learn how to find and discern your sources.

Pre-elementary school 102: learn how to read.

Pre-elementary school 103: when the Holocaust Foundation tells you what a nazi is, you STFU and listen.


----------



## Flame (Jul 28, 2022)

back in my day. blah blah blah

to the future!


----------



## smf (Jul 28, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Tell the class who is redefining what a woman is and what a recession is. You people have turned projection into an Olympic sport.


So you support redefining what a woman is?


----------



## smf (Jul 28, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> There was a time way back when that boys and girls knew which restroom to use and used the appropriate one.


So even before the policy was introduced, then staff allowed all children to use any bathroom?
If they aren't physically stopping them, then they are allowing it.

Before the rule change a boy could wait in the girls toilet and rape her.
After the rule change a boy could wait in the girls toilet and rape her.

It seems your transphobia is causing you to look for a reason to blame the rule change because you don't like inclusivity.


----------



## smf (Jul 28, 2022)

Dr_Faustus said:


> TL;DR: Stop the petty fights about right vs left shit. Its a backdrop to the larger issue of class warfare and it always was. If you truly believe people do not deserve rights or access to care you are either an extremely privileged/sheltered person, an overly religiously driven individual, or simply a troll. Seriously, what excuse would you have otherwise?


Well that is the problem, there are a large number of people who don't want "their tax dollars" to pay for things for people that they hate. Of course they complain when something doesn't seem fair, because other peoples tax dollars aren't benefiting them.

Basically there are a load of douches and we aren't allowed to kill them, despite them wanting the chance to kill others.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 28, 2022)

smf said:


> So even before the policy was introduced, then staff allowed all children to use any bathroom?
> If they aren't physically stopping them, then they are allowing it.
> 
> Before the rule change a boy could wait in the girls toilet and rape her.
> ...


Playing stupid is not a good look.

Nobody had to physically stop them because it didn't happen.

Inclusivity = rape. That's what you support. This is why people like you get called gr00m3r. You prove it every day.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 28, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> How strong is your persecution complex that you want to equate being called shit for voting for a fascist to, let's see,
> 
> *checks notes
> 
> The Holocaust????????*


Can you rephrase that to a statement that is coherent? What fascist did I vote for?


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 28, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Can you rephrase that to a statement that is coherent? What fascist did I vote for?


Hillary called Trump voters deplorable. I referenced those voters. Not you. I don't care who you voted for, but people who voted for Trump objectively voted for a fascist.


----------



## smf (Jul 28, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Playing stupid is not a good look.
> 
> Nobody had to physically stop them because it didn't happen.
> 
> Inclusivity = rape. That's what you support. This is why people like you get called gr00m3r. You prove it every day.


You're right, playing stupid is not a good look.

I've triggered you so much that you are arguing a ridiculous position.

I'm sorry, I'll leave you alone so you can calm down.


----------



## smf (Jul 28, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Hillary called Trump voters deplorable. I referenced those voters. Not you. I don't care who you voted for, but people who voted for Trump objectively voted for a fascist.


Interesting article https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/21521958/what-is-fascism-signs-donald-trump

There are some things in there that might need updating post jan 6th though...


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 28, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Hillary called Trump voters deplorable. I referenced those voters. Not you. I don't care who you voted for, but people who voted for Trump objectively voted for a fascist.


You do know that fascist dictators normally have to be assassinated to be taken out of office. One cannot vote their way out of fascism or communism. Your misuse of the word fascist shows what little understanding you have of the word.


----------



## smf (Jul 28, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> You do know that fascist dictators normally have to be assassinated to be taken out of office. One cannot vote their way out of fascism or communism. Your misuse of the word fascist shows what little understanding you have of the word.


What if someone is fascist but not very good at it?


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 28, 2022)

smf said:


> What if someone is fascist but not very good at it?


What is with the left and these childish "what if" games? How old are you people? For real. Every single one of you talks like a 2nd grader.


----------



## smf (Jul 28, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> What is with the left and these childish "what if" games? How old are you people? For real. Every single one of you talks like a 2nd grader.


I was being polite, as your black and white thinking has you making assertions which aren't true but you are incapable of seeing it.

I guess you need to get your meds checked.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 28, 2022)

smf said:


> I was being polite, as your black and white thinking has you making assertions which aren't true but you are incapable of seeing it.
> 
> I guess you need to get your meds checked.


A symptom of psychosis is saying other people are psychotic.. Check yourself, sport.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jul 29, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> A symptom of psychosis is saying other people are psychotic.. Check yourself, sport.


Really? point it in the DSM-V, go on.


----------



## Dinomite (Jul 29, 2022)

smf said:


> What if someone is fascist but not very good at it?


Can you post evidence of Trump being fascist? I've noticed this term likes to get thrown around a lot, but don't see any evidence of Trump ever being remotely close to an actual fascist.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 29, 2022)

smf said:


> Interesting article https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/21521958/what-is-fascism-signs-donald-trump
> 
> There are some things in there that might need updating post jan 6th though...


What an underpaid journalist thinks about the definitions of fascism is irrelevant to me; Trump's behavior in 2020 alone was enough to hit almost every point on the 14 points of Fascism by Umberto Eco. Ergo...He's a fascist.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 29, 2022)

smf said:


> Before the rule change a boy could wait in the girls toilet and rape her.
> After the rule change a boy could wait in the girls toilet and rape her.


Not as easily. Girls would complain or scream if they see a boy. Now they have to hold their tongue lest they are called "transphob".


----------



## MicroNut99 (Jul 29, 2022)

The people putting boots on necks are the religious right.
Call them out on it and they will say you're a bully.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Jul 29, 2022)

There are two genders. 

They cannot be changed.

Your feelings do not determine your gender. Your chromosomes do. 

No one in the world should be forced to acquiesce to your fantasy and your delusion. 

Your "preferred pronouns" are simply a way for you to try to force your sense of exceptionalism on other people. 

If you are the type of person who needs to tell me which pronouns you like to be addressed by, we really don't ever have anything to discuss, ever. 

There are two genders. Male and female. They cannot be changed.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 29, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> There are two genders.
> 
> They cannot be changed.
> 
> ...


There is 200+ genders. Sorry but these are the facts.


----------



## tabzer (Jul 29, 2022)

The point of announcing pronouns is so one can tell people how they should talk _about_ one to _others_.  I am sure if America Inc. would throw enough money towards scientific studies that we'd find that hubris linked to the Karen gene.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Jul 29, 2022)

SG854 said:


> There is 200+ genders. Sorry but these are the facts.


No. There are two. XX and XY. Your feelings do not factor in. Your fantasy is not science.


----------



## Atomyiik (Jul 29, 2022)

i think the us (and the world frankly) should end in a horrific nuclear disaster.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 29, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> Virtue signalling


Surely you can do better than that. Your post has about as much bravery and value as someone going "The Earth is flat, NASA are liars, soy makes you feminine, radio waves make you Jewish," and so on.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Jul 29, 2022)

Ocfrom said:


> i think the us (and the world frankly) should end in a horrific nuclear disaster.


I am one of the folks who was pulling for COVID to decimate all of mankind. 

In the actual mathematical definition of the word. To reduce the human population to 10% of what it is. Vastly disappointed. 

We are way overdue for a thumping good plague. It's the only way the planet will survive humanity.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Jul 29, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Surely you can do better than that. Your post has about as much bravery and value as someone going "The Earth is flat, NASA are liars, soy makes you feminine, radio waves make you Jewish," and so on.


We're going to conduct a thought experiment. 

Imagine, if you will, just how much I care about your opinion of me. Are you there? Are you seeing it? 

Take whatever you are imagining and halve it. Then halve it again. Keep going. Keep going... if you can still see it, you haven't gone far enough. 

THERE! That's how much I care.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 29, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> More virtue signalling


Why do you go around posting your beliefs like the basic bitch status quo is anything to marvel? You're boring.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Jul 29, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Why do you go around posting your beliefs like the basic bitch status quo is anything to marvel? You're boring.


I did not come here to entertain you. The topic is asking people whether the country is better or worse now than it was 22 years ago. I expressed my point of view on the worst thing that has happened to our culture in that timeframe.

Rather than address the topic, you chose to come at me personally with ad hominem. 

Methinks you need to learn how debate works, if you are going to pretend to participate in one. 

Cheers.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jul 29, 2022)

No more personal attacks. Period.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Jul 29, 2022)

porkiewpyne said:


> No more personal attacks. Period.


Thank you. Maybe we can get back on topic now.


----------



## tabzer (Jul 29, 2022)

Mod is the ultimate gender.  22 years ago we didn't have mods.  So I am going to change my vote.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 29, 2022)

Next one to continue this bullshit gets a week off.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 29, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> Then why not just lock the thread, since apparently some people think it's cool to harass others via pvt and it's obvious  they are only in it for the trolling?
> 
> Despite some useful constructive points, mind you.



Invite me into said conversation and I'll look into it.
Simple as that.


----------



## MadonnaProject (Jul 29, 2022)

When you lot went to war in Iraq, practically the whole world told you lot it was a horrific idea. Yet the response was the same it has been from Americans - rude, ugly disgusting abusive behavior. It got to a point where for over a decade American tourists were disliked the world over.  You're all still the same. Despite being generally ignorant you lot think you know everything and no one tell you otherwise. BLM, Trump etc etc. You people have got everything you deserve and whatever happens will still be well deserved. Look at biden. You deserve that.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jul 29, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> Almost two dozen people were murdered during the riots in 2020. David Dorne, a black retired police captain, was murdered by a black rioter, in defense of a black-owned business.
> 
> A four-year-old little black girl was murdered in her front yard by a black rioter. Didn't HER life matter?


Evidence of this or you're just making stuff as usual?



Neo Draven said:


> ecided that it wasn't quite enough to just be gay and decided that adding more letters would give them a new outlet to be exceptional.


Yep, it's all attention seeking and definitely not a cry for help /s.



Neo Draven said:


> Attend first to the plank in thine own eye.


Medice, cura te ipsum.



Neo Draven said:


> I don't think you are completely focused on making America a safer and more understanding, compassionate place.


Yep, your messages reek of compassion, understanding and making people feel safe.
NOT!


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jul 29, 2022)

MadonnaProject said:


> Look at biden. You deserve that.


He's kinda too good for them tbh, a sociopathic terrorist predator like Trump seems more appropriate but sadly the whole world would be saddled with him.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 29, 2022)

I did not follow the deleted debate. Just wanna say:

I have found the Karen genes without a study: It´s the 2nd X chromosone. Women pick up the general narrative like a sponge (that´s one of the reasons they don´t need to be killed after a conquest) and enforce it through shaming. They used to be (and still are I guess) the social complainers in church. They shame women for wearing a Burka in MAGA country and not wearing it in certain Muslim countries.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jul 29, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> I am sorry that you have human beings confused with amphibians.


You explicitly asked for a "trans penguin" or a "trans fish".




Neo Draven said:


> Being creatures of higher intellect, without the capability of naturally changing genders to adapt to our physical environment, you did not provide a cohesive argument that "transgenderism" exists in the animal kingdom.


I literally did.



Neo Draven said:


> This does not happen in the animal kingdom. You moved the goalpost, as I predicted you would, knowing that your argument could not possibly hold up.


Wrong, as anyone who read this thread can attest.



Neo Draven said:


> Human "transition" involves mutilating your genitals and crafting them into a facsimile of ACTUAL, NATURAL genitalia. Taking hormones and chemicals to be a better fake version of what a human being can





Neo Draven said:


> never be.


Oh so that's your issue? That it is not natural? It's not natural to take airplanes either, after all if we were meant to fly we had wings, so where is your anti-airplane crusade.



Neo Draven said:


> Real talk, man. I am not trying to be a dick to you. I like arguing and debating. We could have a lot more fun with this if you extinguished the fuse on your manpon and just engaged in the subject matter.


 you literally made a hypocritical tirade about personal attacks yet you couldn't resist sniping.



Neo Draven said:


> The best arguing partners are people you disagree with. So, use me as a perfect foil for whatever you have to use to argue. See how well it stands up, and try to do it without attacking anyone.


More hypocrisy and delusion on your part, as you'd have to study for a hundred years  and then reflect on it for another hundred, and you'd still be at a exceedingly high handicap, way above 18.


----------



## MadonnaProject (Jul 29, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> He's kinda too good for them tbh, a sociopathic terrorist predator like Trump seems more appropriate but sadly the whole world would be saddled with him.


Trump was actually liked quite well in a lot of countries.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Jul 29, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> You explicitly asked for a "trans penguin" or a "trans fish".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No... no one on this thread is going to attest to the false idea that a human can magically transition into not having a Y chromosome anymore. That's definitely a "YOU" thing. You didn't exactly get an outpouring of support for that unscientific idea. 

Mutilating your body is unnatural, yes. The laws of aerodynamics are not. You are not suffering from gender dysphoria if you get onto a plane and use natural physics to change your velocity and altitude. It's the same thing as walking, basically. 

Are you honestly arguing that it is NATURAL for a man to chop off his penis and install silicone tits and pretend that he is a woman? SERIOUSLY?


I don't know where in any of this discussion that you may have labored under the false assumption that I respected you, personally, but if that is the case, please allow me to disabuse you of that notion. That does not mean that I will not treat the ARGUMENT with respect. See, I understand how debate works. I encourage you to learn. 

Let me know when you want to actually have this discussion. I am more than happy to volunteer my time to educate you. 

Love you, brother.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 29, 2022)

Doesn´t the word transgender imply the existence of only two genders? It´s not like a transman wants to become anything but a man and vice versa. What else is there?
I´m not talking about sexual orientation btw.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jul 29, 2022)

MadonnaProject said:


> Trump was actually liked quite well in a lot of countries.


Lot = Russia and Brazil. Maybe Poland. No thanks.
EDIT: definitely not "in a lot" LMAO.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Jul 29, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Doesn´t the word transgender imply the existence of only two genders? It´s not like a transman wants to become anything but a man and vice versa. What else is there?
> I´m not talking about sexual orientation btw.


Yeah... no one really ever accused people who believe that gender is on a spectrum of being the most sensible of folks.

Logic is lost on people who live in their own fantasy.

And they get REEEALLY mad if you don't want to play along with that fantasy. 

What's wrong with just ignoring each other? If someone wants to pretend to be a chick, COOL! Just don't ask, or even worse, try to DEMAND, that i call you "Ma'am" when I know you're a dude.

Let them play pretend and we can refuse to play. Everyone is happy. Keep on rollin', baby.


----------



## tabzer (Jul 29, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> Lot = Russia and Brazil. Maybe Poland. No thanks.



He was popular here too.  I'd imagine any country at odds with the political force of China had similar sentiments.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jul 29, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> No... no one on this thread is going to attest to the false idea that a human can magically transition into not having a Y chromosome anymore. That's definitely a "YOU" thing. You didn't exactly get an outpouring of support for that unscientific idea.


No one said that and certainly I didn't.



Neo Draven said:


> Mutilating your body is unnatural, yes. The laws of aerodynamics are not. You are not suffering from gender dysphoria if you get onto a plane and use natural physics to change your velocity and altitude. It's the same thing as walking, basically.
> 
> Are you honestly arguing that it is NATURAL for a man to chop off his penis and install silicone tits and pretend that he is a woman? SERIOUSLY?


So your approach to innatural depends on how convenient it is for you, got it. Heart surgery is more akin to necromancy than it is to nature and I assume you'd be against that too?




Neo Draven said:


> I don't know where in any of this discussion that you may have labored under the false assumption that I respected you, personally, but if that is the case, please allow me to disabuse you of that notion. That does not mean that I will not treat the ARGUMENT with respect. See, I understand how debate works. I encourage you to learn.


Lol, relax, you're sounding like you care. I don't. I just enjoy schooling you


Neo Draven said:


> Let me know when you want to actually have this discussion. I am more than happy to volunteer my time to educate you.


Get your handicap in the 10s and maybe we can have a discussion.



Neo Draven said:


> Love you, brother


 never insinuate familiarity ever again.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Jul 29, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> No one said that and certainly I didn't.
> 
> 
> So your approach to innatural depends on how convenient it is for you, got it. Heart surgery is more akin to necromancy than it is to nature and I assume you'd be against that too?
> ...


So, if a man cannot get rid of his Y chromosome, how can he become a woman?

I love you even harder now, my beloved and cherished brother.


----------



## MadonnaProject (Jul 29, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> Lot = Russia and Brazil. Maybe Poland. No thanks.
> EDIT: definitely not "in a lot" LMAO.


Serious question. Are you black?


----------



## MadonnaProject (Jul 29, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> Serious question: why would it matter?


Isn't it obvious? Black. Lives. Matter.


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 29, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> So, if a man cannot get rid of his Y chromosome, how can he become a woman?


Alright, well time to throw my hat into the ring.
1. Your referring to sex, instead of gender. "male and female" (defined by what you have down there)
2. there are more than two genders. There are people who are XXY, and etc. This already alone goes against the concept of "just two genders" Since your entire argument hinges that gender=sex. Which it isn't.
3. brain development is complicated while inside the womb. Due to the brain developing later than the body, and not at the sametime, if hormones change within there to favor the other sex. (say, female body, with a male brain.  ) this can result in a man in a female body. With gender affirming care like hormone thearpy, they can transition into a more like body, before puberty permanently changes the body entirely. Just more proof that there are multiple genders.
4. My final argument
Do you get the impression that someones a He or She by their nethers? Or by the way their voice sounds, body language used, and how they dress.  There's only one good answer to this question.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Jul 29, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Alright, well time to throw my hat into the ring.
> 1. Your referring to sex, instead of gender. "male and female" (defined by what you have down there)
> 2. there are more than two genders. There are people who are XXY, and etc. This already alone goes against the concept of "just two genders" Since your entire argument hinges that gender=sex. Which it isn't.
> 3. brain development is complicated inside the uterus. Due to the brain developing later than the body, and not at the sametime, if hormones change within there to favor the other sex. (say, male body, with a female brain) this can result in a man in a female body. With gender affirming care like hormone thearpy, they can transition into a more like body, before puberty permanently changes the body entirely. Just more proof that there are multiple genders.
> ...


I will accept everything you just said, on only one condition. Since you brought up male and female. 

You specifically referred to a difference between a male and female brain. 

Could you please possibly define a "female brain" for me? 

This is not a "gotcha". You said it. I just want to know if you can define it.


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 29, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> Could you please possibly define a "female brain" for me?





Neo Draven said:


> This is not a "gotcha". You said it. I just want to know if you can define it.


There's nothing seriously different. Tl;dr a brain developed with a estrogen disposition/female hormone before being actually born.(it often remains that way, but I'm giving a distinct time period for the term.)
 It changes some markers inside the brain, but outside of that, identical to male peers. This is a gotcha question as I'm strongly sensing. But good try though.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Jul 29, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> There's nothing seriously different. Tl;dr a brain developed with a estrogen disposition/female hormone before being actually born. It changes some markers inside the brain, but outside of that, identical to male peers. This is a gotcha question as I'm strongly sensing. But good try though.


It really isn't. I have never subscribed to the idea that specific character traits are "male" or "female". 

But, when YOU brought up "female brain", that assumes that there is a difference between that and a "male brain". 

I am interested to learn the difference, if you have something you can show me. 

What is a woman? What is a female brain? If you said it, I trust that you can support your statement with either evidence or reason. 

I promise I am not baiting you. I am honestly trying to debate with one of the only people here who seems capable of it.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 29, 2022)

Dark_Ansem said:


> No relation with each other, these questions. Just you doing what you claim you're not doing.
> 
> 
> aka this. With extra sniping and personal attacks.


I mean it's pretty obviously bait and I think people have caught onto that; when someone gives a definition and your only rebuttal is "I don't subscribe to that, so you'll have to give me a different one," you are arguing in bad faith. Here's a rhetorical question in response: What objectively necessitates that women must be defined by chromosomal pairs?


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Jul 29, 2022)

The juice is not worth the squeeze. 

You may continue. I am moving on with my day. I suggest you do the same.


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 29, 2022)

Neo Draven said:


> It really isn't. I have never subscribed to the idea that specific character traits are "male" or "female".


Physicality yes when it comes to post puberty. Women (when I say this, I'm referring to sex. Sex defined as what's between your legs, and how puberty went) generally have wider hips, men have generally broader shoulders.


Neo Draven said:


> I am interested to learn the difference, if you have something you can show me.


I'll try to answer it. I tried to keep things simple, with you earlier. So now I'm going to explain it in a much larger picture. (Still oversimplifying a bit. But it's not so reductive it gets the point across)


Neo Draven said:


> What is a woman? What is a female brain? If you said it, I trust that you can support your statement with either evidence or reason.


(This is a bit long, but will explain that question)

Our brains and bodies are linked. That much is obvious. However, imagine that there are flags that can be only set once. There are several flags. to make the distinction, since our bodies aren't exactly the same as our consciousness. When I say brain, I'm referring to consciousness.

In a super ideal world, the binary "male or female" concept, would be only that and match the consciousness/brain 100% of the time.
When it does go without a hitch, and fit it's in within the "Male or Female" sex _binary. _ So in other words, answering your question partially here. What makes up a Male is very similar to what makes a Female. Hormones that are completely one or the other, _no mix _and everything went smoothly. However, this is under the "sex" system. Which I'll get into why that line of thinking is wrong.

 nature is extremely messy, and mixing can happen a lot. That's natural. However what's natrual, doesn't mean it doesn't cause discomfort.

So when I said "female brain" I mean a Brain that :
A. Developed with estrogen being the highest/most present
B. Flags for say, how you think you should sound, or how you act, are set to be more traditionally (considered) feminine, and also STAYs that way through out development.
C. also assuming puberty's flags are set for what is commonly found during traditionally female development/ high amounts of estrogen when that happens.

However, what I just said, doesn't go perfectly.
You have essentially 3parts. With all 3 of them can result of something the binary system cannot handle.

1. Body develops first, and so your sex, is set up before your brain develops.

This can break if say, you get a XXY. In which immediately the binary system breaks apart.

2. the not conscious part of your brain(body flags for puberty) can not match your nethers/sex, as they develop not in sync.

This only happens during and after puberty. However the flags are usually set at birth However this can distress the concious since:

3. the concious flags, also don't develop in sync.

 The amount of time it takes for our brains can lead to anomalies the traditional binary sex system does not account for.
For example. I already mention XXY. That would cause a situation where point #1 can mismatch.

however, the part that really causes the need for the term "gender", is 2 and 3.
Due to those flags not all developing at the same time, and really being based on whatever hormones are present.  There's several situations that can happen
You can have a mix of male and female flags for puberty (#2 mismatching with #3). However consider yourself as a dude, you dress up as one, you may even have a dong. But #2 is developing more feminine/higher estrogen. Now you need gender affirming care, since your hips are widening, while to you, they shouldn't be.

However the opposite CAN also be true. (#3 mismatching with #2) You can consciously consider yourself as neither male or female, since you got a mix of all those flags (conscious flags). You don't exactly quite fit into either category or a dude or girl.  But puberty wise, it wants to develop you into a more female body. Which while you may  consider yourself closer to a guy, but still not that, than a girl. Developing further into a girl is going to make your_ gender dysphoria _worse.
This is the reason why there are "they/them" pronouns being used. since they (those people) don't fit exactly. We (English dictionary) don't have a word for them. So they them is being used since it's most neutral and encompassing.


So I'm hoping you read all this. What's considered as a "female brain" is assuming all those flags/markers and traits we consider traditionally associated historically female, were set.

*However due to the brain and body not developing at the same time*, with one having a leg up over the other. And several developmental stages.* Things can and do mismatch*. And as a result, can result in a female(traits we associate with a women) in a males body(physically appearing as a guy), which at least the binary sex system can semi account for post transition.

However what it cannot handle. Is if the conscious part, doesn't fit into either one of those categories. And all these markers often are set bit before birth. So by the time someone is 7-9. They already have a strong feeling they don't belong. And that's because they straight up don't.
And that means that the "sex" system, is just wrong, and we need a more granular way of thinking about it. Since it encapsulates straight up too much, and oversimplifies too much to a strict binary. When it's not a simple on off switch.


----------



## Veho (Jul 29, 2022)

The James Webb Space Telescope (JWST) is a space telescope designed primarily to conduct infrared astronomy. As the largest optical telescope in space, its greatly improved infrared resolution and sensitivity allow it to view objects too early, distant, or faint for the Hubble Space Telescope. This is expected to enable a broad range of investigations across the fields of astronomy and cosmology, such as observation of the first stars and the formation of the first galaxies, detailed atmospheric characterization of potentially habitable exoplanets, and maybe even allow us to see THE ORIGINAL TOPIC OF THIS THREAD.


----------

